#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  بحق كل قطرة دم طاهرة أريقت على أرض سيناء......ملف موثق عن مجزرة الأسرى المصريين في 67

## قلب مصر

بحق الدم الطاهر على أرض سيناء 
بحق الأرواح البريئ التى استسلمت تحت وطأة العدوان
فما كان ممن أسروهم إلا أنهم قاموا بواجبهم تجاه الأسرى
وقتلوهم بعد استسلامهم 
خرقا كالعادة لكل المواثيق والأعراف الإنسانية والشرعية

نحن نفتح ملف كامل عن مذبحة الأسرى المصريين فى 67





جزء من فيلم ينتشر انه الفيلم الذى عرض على القناة الإسرائيلية
ولكنى من سياق الفيلم اعتقد انه ليس الفيلم المقصود ولكنه فيلم آخر 
باللغة الإنجليزية عن نفس مأساة الأسرى المصريين

ستجدونه على هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=aiuqwo

صور الأسرى المصريين


















بعض ما نشر عن الفيلم وعن المجزرة في الصحف ووكالات الأنباء

[frame="1 80"]وثائقي "إسرائيلي" يكشف إعدام 250 جندياً مصرياً عام 67  
القدس المحتلة - وديع عواودة: 
كشفت القناة “الإسرائيلية” الأولى في فيلم وثائقي جديد قيام جيش الحرب “الإسرائيلي” بقتل 250 جنديا مصريا عقب انتهاء القتال في حرب عام 1967 في شبه جزيرة سيناء.

وتمحور الفيلم حول وحدة الدوريات المسماة “شكيد” التي أنشئت عام 1954 وأنيطت بها مهمة حراسة الحدود مع مصر والأردن.

وتحدث في الفيلم الوثائقي عدد كبير من الجنود الذين خدموا في صفوف الوحدة وكشفوا عن عمليات القتل التي قاموا بها بدم بارد ضد جنود من وحدة الكوماندوز المصرية وهم في طريق انسحابهم للغرب داخل سيناء بعد توقف القتال.

وأكد الكثيرون من أولئك الجنود الذين خدموا تحت إمرة بنيامين بن إليعازر وزير البنى التحتية الحالي، أنهم قتلوا الجنود المصريين مدفوعين بشهوة الانتقام، وتطبيقاً لتعليمات عسكرية من قادتهم.

ولفت بعضهم إلى أنهم نفذوا أوامر الإعدام وقتذاك لصغر سنهم، موضحين أنهم كانوا سيرفضون التعليمات العسكرية لو كانوا يتمتعون بوعيهم اليوم. وروى بن اليعازر الذي شارك بعمليات الملاحقة والقتل كيف تمت مطاردة الجنود المصريين بمروحية كانت تنزل جنودا على الأرض فيرمونهم بالنار رغم عدم قدرتهم على القتال بعد انتهاء المعركة ونفاد ذخائرهم.

وأضاف: “أذكر لجوء بعض الجنود المصريين للاختباء بالرمال لكن أفراد وحدة “شكيد” اكتشفوهم وقتلوهم”. وتخللت الفيلم مقاطع وثائقية مصورة تظهر إطلاق النار على الجنود المصريين رغم كونهم بلا سلاح أو رافعي الأيدي وهم على الأرض.

المصدر[/frame]
هذا ما ذكره موقع جريدة الخليج ومواقع أخرى بخصوص هذا الفيلم


[frame="1 80"]فيلم وثائقى اسرائيلى يكشف عن قتل 250 جنديا مصريا عقب حرب عام 67 م     


بتاريخ: 28/02/2007
القدس المحتلة فى 28 فبراير / بنا / كشفت القناة الاسرائيلية الاولى فى فيلم وثائقى جديد عن قيام الجيش الاسرائيلى بقتل 250 جنديا مصريا عقب انتهاء القتال فى حرب عام 1967 فى شبه جزيرة سيناء.

وتمحور الفيلم حسب وكالة معا الفلسطينية حول وحدة الدوريات المسماة /شكيد/ التى أنشئت عام 1954 وأنيطت بها مهمة حراسة الحدود مع مصر والاردن.

وتحدث فى الفيلم الوثائقى عدد كبير من الجنود الذين خدموا فى صفوف الوحدة وكشفوا عن عمليات القتل التى قاموا بها بدم بارد ضد جنود من وحدة الكوماندوز المصرية وهم فى طريق انسحابهم للغرب داخل سيناء بعد توقف القتال.

وأكد الكثيرون من أولئك الجنود الذين خدموا تحت امرة بنيامين بن اليعازر وزير البنى التحتية الحالى أنهم قتلوا الجنود المصريين مدفوعين بشهوة الانتقام وتطبيقا لتعليمات عسكرية من قادتهم.

ولفت بعضهم الى أنهم نفذوا أوامر الاعدام وقتذاك لصغر سنهم موضحين أنهم كانوا سيرفضون التعليمات العسكرية لو كانوا يتمتعون بوعيهم اليوم.

وروى بن اليعازر الذى شارك بعمليات الملاحقة والقتل كيف تمت مطاردة الجنود المصريين بمروحية كانت تنزل جنودا على الارض فيرمونهم بالنار رغم عدم قدرتهم على القتال بعد انتهاء المعركة ونفاد ذخائرهم.

وقال انه يتذكر لجوء بعض الجنود المصريين للاختباء بالرمال لكن أفراد وحدة شكيد اكتشفوهم وقتلوهم.

// بنا //

المصدر

 [/frame] 

والعديد والعديد من الوكالات الإخبارية

[frame="1 80"]مجلس الشعب يناقش القضية الأحد 
المجازر "الإسرائيلية" في سيناء تثير غضب المصريين  
القاهرة، القدس المحتلة - “الخليج”: 2/3/2007

يعقد مجلس الشعب (البرلمان) المصري بعد غد الأحد اجتماعاً خاصاً لبحث المجازر “الإسرائيلية” بحق الجنود المصريين في سيناء، بعدما بث التلفزيون “الإسرائيلي” مؤخراً فيلماً وثائقيا عن اعدام 250 جندياً مصرياً بعد انتهاء حرب يونيو/حزيران ،1967 الأمر الذي شغل الرأي العام وأثار غضباً شديداً لدى المصريين.

وطالب برلمانيون وسياسيون مصريون الحكومة باتخاذ موقف حاسم تجاه المجازر “الإسرائيلية” والعمل على استعادة حقوق هؤلاء الجنود الذين تعرضوا لانتهاكات جسيمة وهم في صحراء سيناء من دون سلاح او عتاد حربي.

وكانت صحيفة “يديعوت أحرونوت” ذكرت ان “اسرائيل” التزمت خلال اتصالات سابقة مع مصر بالتحقيق في القضية وتسليمها نتائج التحقيق، إلا ان القاهرة لم تتسلم هذه النتائج، وتحدثت مصادر مصرية عن ضرورة العمل على تهدئة الخواطر والأجواء من خلال خفض الاهتمام بالقضية.

كما حذرت الصحيفة وزير البنى التحتية “الإسرائيلي” بنيامين بن اليعازر من مخاطر تحوله الى شخصية “مثيرة للجدل” في مصر بعد الكشف عن هذا الفيلم الوثائقي.

وكان بن اليعازر تسلم في وقت لاحق قيادة هذه الوحدة المسماة “شكيد” التي ارتكبت مجموعة كبيرة من الجرائم بحق المصريين والفلسطينيين، وزعم انه أعاد اليها الانضباط وجعل عناصرها يرتدون الزي العسكري. وكان رئيس الوزراء “الإسرائيلي” السابق ارييل شارون اسس هذه الوحدة عام 1954 تحت اسم الوحدة (101) ثم اصبحت تتبع رئاسة الحكومة “الإسرائيلية” مباشرة.[/frame] 

تابعونا فهى مجرد بداية لفتح الملف

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]بن اليعازر يلغي زيارته الى القاهرة على خلفية القضية 
مصر تطالب "إسرائيل" بتوضيحات حول إعدام الأسرى 
القاهرة، القدس المحتلة - “الخليج”:

استدعت وزارة الخارجية المصرية الأحد السفير “الإسرائيلي” لدى القاهرة وأبلغته احتجاجاً رسمياً بشأن المعلومات التي أوردها التلفزيون “الإسرائيلي” حول إعدام 250 أسيرا مصريا في نهاية حرب حزيران/يونيو 1967 وطلبت من “إسرائيل” تقديم توضيحات بهذا الشأن، فيما نفى وزير البنى التحتية “الإسرائيلي” بنيامين بن اليعازر أن تكون الوحدة التي كان يقودها آنذاك قامت بتصفية الأسرى وألغى زيارته للقاهرة على خلفية هذه القضية التي أحدثت توترا بين الجانبين.

وطالبت وزارة الخارجية المصرية في بيان “بضرورة قيام الجانب “الإسرائيلي” بتقديم إيضاحات حول ملابسات هذه الحادثة” التي كشفها التلفزيون “الإسرائيلي” الأسبوع الفائت. وبحسب فيلم وثائقي عرضه هذا التلفزيون فان وحدة كان يقودها بن اليعازر قتلت في نهاية المعارك 250 أسير حرب مصريا في منطقة العريش (شبه جزيرة سيناء). وأكدت الخارجية المصرية “أهمية قيام “إسرائيل” بموافاتها بتفاصيل هذه الجريمة التي تردد تورط بنيامين بن اليعازر فيها”.

كما قامت الخارجية المصرية الأحد باستدعاء السفير “الإسرائيلي” بالقاهرة شالوم كوهين “للإعراب عن بالغ استنكارها” لما أذيع عن مقتل الأسرى. وطلب الجانب المصري من السفير “نقل اهتمامها إلى الجانب “الإسرائيلي” من عواقب التهاون مع هذا الحدث وضرورة التحقق من الأمر في ضوء المعلومات الجديدة والشهادات التي تم الكشف عنها من خلال البرنامج الوثائقي التلفزيوني وتقديم المتهمين للمحاكمة”، مؤكدة أن “مثل هذه الجرائم لا تسقط بالتقادم”.

في غضون ذلك، تظاهر عشرات الصحافيين أمام مقر نقابتهم في القاهرة منددين بالجرائم “الإسرائيلية” ومطالبين بإلغاء اتفاقيات كامب ديفيد، فيما دعا نواب البرلمان في جلسة عاصفة إلى طرد السفير الصهيوني وطالبوا بالعمل على إحالة قادة جريمة قتل الجنود العزل من السلاح إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية. 

ومن ناحيته، نفى بن اليعازر هذه المعلومات زاعما في بيان انه خلال تلك الحرب، تم قتل عناصر من كتيبة للفدائيين الفلسطينيين كانت تشن هجمات على “إسرائيل” انطلاقا من قطاع غزة، وادعى أن “هؤلاء الجنود لم تتم تصفيتهم كما ذكر (في الفيلم الوثائقي) بل قتلوا في المعارك”. كما أرجأ بن اليعازر إلى اجل غير مسمى زيارة كان يفترض أن يقوم بها الخميس إلى مصر كما أعلن مكتبه على خلفية هذه القضية. 

من جهتها، ذكرت صحيفة “يديعوت احرونوت” أن اللواء عمر سليمان مدير المخابرات المصرية طلب من الوزير “الإسرائيلي” إرجاء موعد زيارته التي كانت مقررة سابقا إلى القاهرة.

المصدر

 [/frame]



اليعاذر 
من أعطى أوامره بقتل الأسرى المصريين 




[frame="1 80"]القدس المحتلة – الوطن - كتبت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" أن وزير البنى التحتية الإسرائيلي، بنيامين بن إليعيزر، الذي تودد إلى الرئيس المصري وكبار المسؤولين في القاهرة، قد يصبح شخصية في موضع الخلاف في مصر، وذلك في أعقاب النشر عن مسؤوليته، والتي نشرت في صحيفة الأهرام المصرية أيضاً، عن مقتل 250 جندياً مصرياً في سيناء في نهاية حرب 1967.

وتستند هذه الأنباء إلى الفيلم الوثائقي الذي بثته القناة التلفزيونية الإسرائيلية الأولى، حيث تناول كتيبة "شاكيد" التي كان يقودها بن إليعيزر، والمسؤولة عن تنفيذ المجزرة بحق الجنود المصريين الذين نفذت ذخيرتهم.

وتضيف الصحيفة أن بن إليعيزر تحدث ببرود عن مطاردة جنود "شاكيد" للجنود المصريين العزل في سيناء، بعد انتهاء المعارك، وقاموا بقتلهم.

وتنضاف هذه القضية إلى شهادة ضباط آخرين في الجيش الإسرائيلي، في مقابلات أجريت معهم، والذين قاموا بالكشف عن المجازر التي نفذت ضد جنود مصريين في العام 1956 وفي العام 1967.

وتتابع المصادر ذاتها أن إسرائيل كانت قد تعهدت لمصر بالتحقيق في هذه الأحداث، وتقديم النتائج للقاهرة. وأضافت أن عناصر مصرية قد تذمرت نتيجة لعدم تقديم النتائج، وفي المقابل فقد نقلت عن مصادر مصرية أخرى طلبها من إسرائيل العمل على تهدئة القضية من أجل تهدئة النفوس الغاضبة في مصر.


الأهرام: اجتماع برلماني عاجل لبحث المجزرة الإسرائيلية 
تصاعدت ردود الفعل الغاضبة داخل مجلس الشعب‏،‏ جراء الجريمة البشعة التي تم الكشف عنها أخيرا‏،‏ والتي ارتكبتها القوات الإسرائيلية ضد الجنود المصريين العزل في سيناء خلال حرب‏1967.‏

ودعا المستشار إدوارد غالي رئيس لجنة حقوق الإنسان بمجلس الشعب إلى اجتماع عاجل للجنة يوم الأحد المقبل‏،‏ بحضور ممثل لوزارة الخارجية لمناقشة المجزرة الإسرائيلية التي حصدت أرواح الجنود المصريين الأبرياء باعتبارها انتهاكا صارخا لحقوق الإنسان‏، وللقانون الدولي الإنساني‏.‏

وأكد سعد الجمال رئيس لجنة الشؤون العربية بالمجلس أن ما تم الكشف عنه من قتل إسرائيل للجنود المصريين غير المسلحين‏، يوضح عدم اكتراثها بقوانين الحرب والأسرى، مشددا على ضرورة ألا يمر هذا الأمر دون حساب‏.‏

ومن جانبه‏،‏ أدان الدكتور مصطفي الفقي رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بالمجلس‏،‏ المجزرة الإسرائيلية البشعة ضد الجنود المصريين العزل‏، موضحا أنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يسرب فيها الإسرائيليون مثل هذه المشاهد التي تثير الاشمئزاز‏,، والتي تؤكد أن أيادي الإسرائيليين ملطخة بدماء الأسرى المصريين‏. 

المصدر

[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]بعد الكشف عن مقتل 250 جنديًا مصريًا بدماء باردة.. اجتماع طارئ بلجان مجلس الشعب لمناقشة جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية في حرب يونيو


كتب صالح شلبي (المصريون): : بتاريخ 3 - 3 - 2007 
 تفتح اللجنة المشتركة من لجان الشئون العربية وحقوق الإنسان والعلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشعب في اجتماع طارئ اليوم ملفات المذابح التي ارتكبتها إسرائيل بحق الجنود المصريين في سيناء بعد وقف المعارك في حرب 1967م.
يأتي ذلك في ضوء البيان العاجل المقدم من اللواء سعد الجمال رئيس لجنة الشئون العربية حول الفيلم الوثائقي الذي بثه التليفزيون الإسرائيلي مؤخرًا ويظهر قتل 250 جنديًا مصريًا على يد جنود إسرائيليين أثناء انسحابهم من أرض المعارك بسيناء رغم وجود أي أسلحة بحوزتهم.
ويتوقع أن يتسم الاجتماع بسخونة المناقشات في ضوء العديد من الاتهامات العنيفة إلى إسرائيل الموجهة من النواب الدكتور إبراهيم الجعفري ومصطفي عوض الله وحيدر بغدادي وصلاح الصايغ إسماعيل هلال ومطالبتهم بضرورة رفع قضايا دولية أمام محكمة العدل الدولية والمطالبة بدفع تعويضات مالية لأسر هؤلاء الشهداء.
كما طالب النائبان الدكتور حمدي حسن وصلاح الصايغ بضرورة اتخاذ مواقف حاسمة ومتشددة ضد إسرائيل وطرد سفيرها من القاهرة وسحب السفير المصري من تل أبيب احتجاجًا على جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية.
وحذر النواب من أن إسرائيل سوف تستمر في عملياتها الإجرامية في ظل صمت عربي وعدم اتخاذ أي موقف عربي موحد يجبرها على التوقف في ممارستها الوحشية ضد الشعوب العربية إذا لم يتخذ إجراء رادع ضدها. 
وأكدوا أن دماء 250 جنديًا مصريًا عُزّل قتلوا على أيدي الإسرائيليين هو أمر لا يجب السكوت عليه أو التهاون، مشيرين إلى أن موقف الحكومة سيصبح في غاية الحرج في حالة عدم اتخاذ مواقف حازمة.
كانت القناة الأولى بالتلفزيون الإسرائيلي عرضت في 26 فبراير فيلمًا وثائقيًا جديد أظهر قيام الجيش الإسرائيلي بقتل 250 أسيرًا مصريًا في شبه جزيرة سيناء عقب انتهاء القتال في حرب يونيو عام 1967م. 
وأكد عدد كبير من جنود وحدة الدوريات المسماة "شكيد" التي أنشئت عام 1954م وأنيطت بها مهمة حراسة الحدود مع مصر والأردن، أن عمليات القتل التي قاموا بها بدم بارد ضد جنود من وحدة الكوماندوز المصرية جاءت في طريق انسحابهم للغرب داخل سيناء بعد توقف القتال.
وأوضح الكثيرون من أولئك الجنود الذين خدموا تحت إمرة بنيامين بن إليعازر وزير البنى التحتية الحالي، أنهم قتلوا الجنود المصريين مدفوعين بشهوة الانتقام، وتطبيقاً لتعليمات عسكرية من قادتهم. وبرر بعضهم تنفيذ أوامر الإعدام بسبب صغر سنهم آنذاك، موضحين أنهم كانوا سيرفضون التعليمات العسكرية لو كانوا يتمتعون بوعيهم اليوم. 
وقالوا إن بن اليعاز شارك بنفسه في عمليات مطاردة الجنود المصريين المنسحبين وقتلهم بدم بارد حيث كان يرغمهم على النوم على الأرض على وجوههم بعد تقييد أيديهم من الخلف ثم يطلق عليهم الرصاص من خلف الرأس.
وأشاروا إلى أن الأوامر الصادرة إليهم من بن اليعازر كانت تقضي بإطلاق الرصاص على الجنود المصريين العزل حتى بعد أن كانوا يرفعون إيديهم مستسلمين.
وروى بن إليعازر الذي شارك بعمليات الملاحقة والقتل كيف تمت مطاردة الجنود المصريين بمروحية كانت تنزل جنودًا على الأرض فيرمونهم بالنار رغم عدم قدرتهم على القتال بعد انتهاء المعركة ونفاد ذخائرهم. وأضاف: "أذكر لجوء بعض الجنود المصريين للاختباء بالرمال لكن أفراد وحدة شكيد اكتشفوهم وقتلوهم". 
وتخللت الفيلم مقاطع وثائقية مصورة تظهر إطلاق النار على الجنود المصريين رغم كونهم بلا سلاح أو رافعي الأيدي وهم على الأرض.

المصدر

[/frame]


ا[frame="1 80"]


ستدعت مصر سفير اسرائيل في القاهرة يوم الأحد بعد أن أوردت وسائل اعلام اسرائيلية مزاعم عن أن فرقة تابعة للجيش الاسرائيلي كان يقودها وزير البنية التحتية بنيامين بن اليعازر ربما تكون قد قتلت 250 جنديا مصريا أسيرا في نهاية حرب عام 1967 بدلا من نقلهم الى معسكرات أسرى الحرب. 

وقد اثارت تلك المزاعم ردود افعال غاضبة داخل المجتمع المصري حيث طالب عضوان في مجلس الشعب المصري ينتميان للحزب الوطني الحاكم بطرد السفير الاسرائيلي واصفين اياه بأنه "كلب" و"كافر". 

وطالب نائب اخر في جلسة خاصة للبرلمان باعلان الحرب على اسرائيل. 

وفي الوقت ذاته اصدر بن اليعازر الذي ينتمي الى حزب العمل وهو جنرال متقاعد ووزير دفاع سابق بيانا يوم الاحد نفى فيه قتل اسرى مصريين ولكنه في الوقت ذاته اشار الى ان القتلى كانوا مسلحين فلسطينيين قتلوا اثناء القتال. 

واضاف بيان الوزير الاسرائيلي الذي نقلته وكالة الانباء الفرنسية ان هذا التقرير كان له صدى كبيرا في وسائل الاعلام العربية "وخصوصا في مصر". 

واشار الى انه "في احدى معارك تلك الحرب قتلنا عناصر من كتيبة للمسلحين الفلسطينيين كانت تشن هجمات على اسرائيل انطلاقا من قطاع غزة وخصوصا ضد الوحدة التي كنت اقودها". 

واكد بن اليعازر ان "هؤلاء الجنود لم تتم تصفيتهم كما ذكر في الفيلم الوثائقي بل قتلوا في المعارك". 

وجاء ايضا في البيان "قد يكون سبب الالتباس انه قبل يومين من المعارك المذكورة، صادفت الوحدة الاسرائيلية كتيبة مصرية كانت توقفت عن القتال وبادر عناصر الوحدة الى مساعدتها وتزويدها بالمواد الغذائية والمياه". 

وشكلت وحدة "شاكد" التي قادها بن اليعازر عام 1953 واتبعت بالقيادة العسكرية الجنوبية في اسرائيل، ثم الغيت عام 1974. 

غضب مصري 
ومن ناحية اخرى قال عبد العزيز سيف النصر نائب وزير الخارجية المصري للشؤون القانونية إن مصر استدعت السفير الاسرائيلي شالوم كوهين لتطالب بتفسير لمحتوى الفيلم الذي أذاعته القناة الاولى للتلفزيون الاسرائيلي الاسبوع الماضي. 

وأضاف أن مصر طلبت أيضا من سفيرها في تل أبيب الحصول على نسخة من الفيلم من الحكومة الاسرائيلية. 

ونقلت وكالة رويترز للانباء عن متحدثة باسم وزارة الخارجية الاسرائيلية لقد "طلب من سفيرنا الحضور الى وزارة الخارجية بالقاهرة وقد فعل، واجروا معه نقاش". 

وقال النائب محمود سليم من الحزب الوطني الحاكم "على السفير الاسرائيلي الكلب أن يخرج من مصر". 

وقال نائب اخر من الحزب الحاكم يدعى علاء حسنين "أطالب بطرد السفير الاسرائيلي الكافر وسحب السفير المصري من اسرائيل"، (حسبما اشارت رويترز). 

واحتلت اسرائيل سيناء عام 1967 وأعادتها لمصر بموجب معاهدة سلام أبرمت بين البلدين عام 1979 والتي كانت أول معاهدة سلام بين دولة عربية واسرائيل. 

ومن ناحية اخرى قالت رويترز ان سلام الرقيعي النائب المستقل من شبه جزيرة سيناء حيث دارت أغلب معارك حرب يونيو / حزيران عام 1967 اكد "ما زلنا نعثر على مقابر جماعية للجنود المصريين ومنذ شهرين استخرجنا رفاتا لجنود مصريين عزل ومدنيين من أبناء سيناء". 

وكان الدكتور عزمي بشارة رئيس الحزب الديمقراطي العربي قد اشار في بيان الي انه سبق وكشف عام‏2001‏ عن تورط بن أليعازر في مجزرة بحق الجنود المصريين عام‏1967‏ وذلك استنادا لكتاب صدر عام‏1994‏ بعنوان "كتاب شاكد" للمؤرخ أوري ميليشتاين‏.‏ 

وأشار بشارة الي ان المؤرخ جمع شهادات تشير لتورط الوحدة التي كان يقودها بن اليعازر في تصفية المئات من المصريين والفلسطينيين بعد انتهاء الحرب وبعد استسلامهم في كثبان الصحراء بالقرب من العريش‏.‏ 

ونقلت صحيفة الاهرام المصرية شبه الرسمية عمن وصفتهم بانهم دبلوماسيون مصريون سابقون وخبراء ورجال قانون ان جرائم الحرب التي ارتكبتها القوات الإسرائيلية ضد الجنود المصريين بعد توقف الحرب في يونيو‏1967‏ لا تسقط بالتقادم‏,. 

واعتبروا ان الفيلم الوثائقي الاسرائيلي الذي يحمل اسم "روح شاكد" الذي بثته القناة الأولي الاسرائيلية دليل ادانة جديدة يجب الاستمساك به وتقديمه الي محكمة جرائم الحرب لاتخاذ اجراءاتها ضد بن اليعازر وزملائه من الجنود والضباط الذين ارتكبوا جرائم حرب ومازالوا علي قيد الحياة‏.
المصدر

‏[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]البرلمان المصري يدرس الرد على قتل إسرائيل 250 أسيراً وأمن الدولة يحاكم ثلاثة من رجال الموساد 

القاهرة : عبد الوهاب الديب 

دخلت العلاقات بين القاهرة وتل أبيب مرحلة «التوتر الشديد « خلال الأيام الأخيرة فى ظل مجموعة من التصرفات الإسرائيلية جعلت القاهرة فى وضع يتطلب المواجهة كان أبرزها إذاعة القناة الأولى بالتليفزيون الاسرائيلى فيلم وثائقي جديد  حول قيام جيش الإسرائيلي بقتل 250 جنديا مصريا عقب انتهاء القتال في حرب عام 1967 في شبه جزيرة سيناء.

واظهر الفيلم قيام  وحدة الدوريات «شكيد» بقتل وحدة كوماندوز مصرية خلال انسحابها  بدم بارد ،وان الجنود الإسرائيليين الذين نفذوا الجريمة كانوا يعملون تحت إمرة بنيامين بن إليعازر وزير البنى التحتية الحالي حيث طارد  الجنود المصريين بمروحية كانت تنزل جنودا على الأرض فيرمونهم بالنار رغم عدم قدرتهم على القتال بعد انتهاء المعركة ونفاذ ذخائرهم.واختبأ بعض الجنود المصريين بالرمال لكن أفراد وحدة “شكيد” اكتشفوهم وقتلوهم. 

 وفى ردة فعل غاضبة تجاه جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية ضد الأسرى المصريين قرر البرلمان المصرى عقد جلسة عاجلة غدا بحضور ممثل لوزارة الخارجية المصرية والنواب من الحكومة والمعرضة والمستقلين لمناقشة المجزرة الإسرائيلية التي حصدت أرواح الجنود المصريين الأبرياء باعتبارها انتهاكا صارخا لحقوق الإنسان‏ وللقانون الدولي الإنساني‏. وقال اللواء‏ سعد الجمال رئيس لجنة الشئون العربية بالبرلمان إن الجريمة النكراء بحق الأسرى المصريين لن تمر فقد كانوا غير مسلحين ومع ذلك لم تكترث إسرائيل  بقوانين الحرب والأسرى‏ خاصة وأنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يسرب فيها الإسرائيليون مشاهد إجرامية لعمليات قتل مصريين فيما يعتزم بعض نواب التيار الاسلامى دعوة الحكومة إلى طرد السفير الاسرائيلى من القاهرة وإلغاء اتفاقية سلام كامب ديفيد مع اتخاذ إجراءات قضائية فى المحاكم الدولية لمحاكمة قادة إسرائيل الحاليين كمجرمى حرب. 

 وضاعف من حالة التوتر بين القاهرة وتل أبيب رغم توقعات الكثير من المراقبين بعودة حالة الدفء « بين الطرفين مع انتهاء ولاية شارون وترؤس ايهود اولمرت الحكومة الحالية تورط ثلاثة من عملاء الموساد بالتجسس على مصر وهى القضية التى تنظرها محكمة امن الدولة المصرية 26 مارس الجارى فيما تؤكد القاهرة نفوذها السياسى فى ملف الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى وورقة التسوية حيث ترفض حاليا الطرح الاسرائيلى الامريكى بوضع «شروط « على حكومة الوحدة الفلسطينية المرتقبة كالاعتراف بإسرائيل وقبول الاتفاقيات السابقة بل طالبت إسرائيل على لسان وزير الخارجية احمد أبو الغيط بالكف عن أعمالها الإجرامية  ضد الشعب الفلسطينى والتحرك نحو تمهيد الأجواء لدفع مسارات التسوية مع قرب استضافة منتجع شرم الشيخ الاجتماع القادم للجنة الرباعية فى ابريل القادم وبعد خروج البيان الختامى للقمة العربية التاسعة عشر بالرياض والذى سيكون ضمن بنوده بندا حول آليات تسوية الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى ، كما تقود القاهرة توجهًا حاليا عبر المجموعة العربية في الأمم المتحدة للتعامل مع الملف النووى الاسرائيلى بنفس المعايير التى يتم بها التعامل مع الملف الايرانى  حيث أعربت القاهرة عن قلق وانزعاج الدول العربية من إشارة رئيس وزراء اسرائيل ايهود أولمرت  خلال حديث أدلى للتلفزيون الألماني في 11 ديسمبر 2006 كشف فيه عن  امتلاك بلاده أسلحة نووية باعتبارها «ليست الدولة الأولى التي تنتج الأسلحة النووية في الشرق الأوسط» وبذريعة أن إسرائيل لا تمثل تهديدا لدول الجوار كما تشكله إيران.

وتعتبر المجموعة العربية امتلاك إسرائيل لتلك القدرات خرقا واضحا لإرادة المجتمع الدولي المتمثلة في قرارات الجمعية العامة ومجلس الأمن ذات الصلة بحظر الانتشار النووي في الشرق الأوسط لا سيما القرار 487 (لعام 1981) الذي يدعو إسرائيل فورا إلى وضع منشآتها النووية تحت رقابة نظام الضمانات التابع للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية والى إنشاء منطقة خالية من الأسلحة النووية في الشرق الأوسط وغيرها من القرارات والمعاهدات والمبادرات الدولية ذات الصلة وآخرها المبادرة العربية لعام 2003 ، وتحاول القاهرة التأكيد على مخاوف دول المنطقة من الخطر الذي يهدد الأمن والسلم الدوليين نتيجة عدم انضمام إسرائيل لاتفاقية حظر انتشار الأسلحة النووية التي انضمت لها جميع الدول العربية وأخضعت منشآتها النووية لنظام الضمانات الشاملة التابع للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.

معتبرة السكوت عن الترسانة النووية الإسرائيلية  تطبيق لسياسة المعايير المزدوجة 

المعروف أن العلاقات المصرية الإسرائيلية بدأت مع توقيع معاهدة كامب ديفيد عام 1979  وشهدت تلك العلاقات حالات مد وجزر عديدة ،واستطاعت إسرائيل أحيانا توظيف تلك العلاقة فى تعاون اقتصادي وتجارى وثقافي لكن مازالت حالة العداء فى الشارع المصرى ضد إسرائيل عالية جدا وربما أشعلتها كامب ديفيد بشكل اكبر.

المصدر
 [/frame]



[frame="1 80"]




مبارك وبن اليعازر المتهم بتصفيه الاسري المصريين

استدعت الخارجية المصرية الأحد السفير الإسرائيلي بالقاهرة للإعراب عن استنكارها عن مقتل مائتي وخمسين جنديا مصريا أسروا 

عام 1967 بأمر من وزير البنية التحتية الإسرائيلي الحالي الجنرال بنيامين بن أليعازر.
وقال نائب وزير الخارجية للشؤون القانونية عبد العزيز سيف النصر إن مصر استدعت السفير الإسرائيلي شالوم كوهين لطلب إيضاحات، وأضاف أيضا أنها طلبت من سفيرها في تل أبيب الحصول على نسخة من الفيلم من الحكومة الإسرائيلية.
وكشف النقاب عن المذبحة فيلم وثائقي في القناة الأولى بالتلفزيون الإسرائيلي. لكنّ بن أليعازر قال بعد بثّ الفيلم الوثائقي إنّ الجنود الذين قتلوا كانوا فلسطينيين من لواء الفدائيين وليسوا مصريين.
وطالبت وزارة الخارجية المصرية في بيان "بضرورة قيام الجانب الإسرائيلي بتقديم إيضاحات حول ملابسات هذه الحادثة" التي كشفها التلفزيون الرسمي الإسرائيلي الأسبوع الفائت.
وأكدت الخارجية المصرية "أهمية قيام إسرائيل بموافاتها بتفاصيل هذه الجريمة التي تردد تورط بن أليعازر فيها".
من جهتها أكدت الخارجية الإسرائيلية دون الخوض في التفاصيل "طلب من سفيرنا الحضور إلى وزارة الخارجية وقد فعل وأجروا مناقشة".
وأدت قضية كشف مقتل الأسرى المصريين في 1967 إلى غضب رسمي وشعبي وطالب نائب في جلسة خاصة للبرلمان المصري بإعلان الحرب على إسرائيل.
كما طالب عضوان في مجلس الشعب المصري ينتميان للحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم بطرد السفير الإسرائيلي.
وتعود القضية لفيلم وثائقي إسرائيلي كشف وفقا لتقارير إعلامية أن وحدة خاصة في الجيش الإسرائيلي كان يقودها وزير البنية التحتية الحالي بنيامين بن أليعازر قتلت 250 أسيرا مصريا في منطقة العريش (شبه جزيرة سيناء)، بدلا من نقلهم إلى معسكرات أسرى الحرب.
ونفى بن أليعازر هذه المعلومات وقال في بيان "الواقع أنه في إحدى معارك تلك الحرب، قتلنا عناصر من كتيبة للفدائيين الفلسطينيين كانت تشن هجمات على إسرائيل انطلاقا من قطاع غزة، وخصوصا ضد الوحدة التي كنت أقود".
وأكد أن "هؤلاء الجنود لم تتم تصفيتهم كما ذكر (في الوثائقي) بل قتلوا في المعارك

المصدر

[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]


[/frame]

حكايات على لسان جنود مصريون وأسرى آخرون شاهدوا المذابح

[frame="1 80"]
بقلم: د. أحمد عبد اللطيف 
محمد عبد التواب عثمان
وقع في الأسر بتاريخ 6 يونيو 67 في منطقة مجاورة لمدينة العريش
"تم تجميعنا في مطار العريش يوم 8 يونيو 1967، أمرونا بالنوم داخل حظائر الطائرات بعضنا فوق بعض..وفي صباح اليوم التالي توفى منا 70 أسيرا ماتوا جميعا من الاختناق وتم دفنهم في حفر داخل المطار بعد ردم الجير الحي عليهم..في مطار العريش أمرونا بجمع حوالي 400 جندي مصري من المصابين..شحنوهم في سيارات الجيش الاسرائيلي وطلبوا منا ان ندفنهم وهم أحياء في الحفر ونردم عليهم الجير الحي.
أما في معسكر بئر سبع فقد قام الجنود الاسرائيليون يوم 25 يونيو بوضع حوالي 100ضابط مصري على حائط ضرب النار وهم رافعو الأيدي وأعينهم مربوطة بقطعة قماش سوداء وضربوهم بالعصى حتى وصلوا للحائط وهناك وقفوا صفا واحدا ثم اطلق عليهم الاسرائيليون الرصاص وقتلوهم في الحال وكانوا يرغموننا نحن المدنيين على ان نقوم بدفنهم في حفر وان نردمهم بالجير الحي بدون علامات مميزة او اسماء".

محمد حمزة مصطفى علوان – جندي سابق بسلاح المشاة
تم أسره بمنطقة البحيرات المرة يوم 6 يونيو 67
"في منطقة جبل لبنى بسيناء أمرت القوات الاسرائيلية مجموعة من الجنود المصريين بالاستسلام، كانوا حوالي 150 جنديا من وحدات مختلفة وبمجرد استسلامهم جميعا قامت الدبابات الاسرائيلية بمطاردتهم ودهسهم".

أمين عبد الرحمن محمد – جندي سابق بسلاح المشاة
"كنت جنديا باللواء 118 مشاة.. أسرنا في 6 يونيو بعد استسلام افراد اللواء للقوات الاسرائيلية، أمرونا بخلع ملابسنا العسكرية، أصبحنا بالفانلة والشورت وبدون أسلحة، كنا جميعا في حالة عطش شديد، وعندما طلبنا ماء للشرب قال لنا الجنود الاسرائيليون الضباط اولا فقام الضباط ووقفوا حول المياه في حلقة كبيرة وفجأة اطلقوا النار عليهم رأيت بعضهم والدماء تسيل منهم بغزارة، كان البعض الآخر يتلوي من الالم وهو يلفظ أنفاسه الاخيرة وبعد ذلك بدأوا في تصفية صف الضباط ثم من يعرف القراءة والكتابة ..لقد مات 300 أسير في ثانية واحدة وقامت الجرافات بدفنهم".

عبد السلام محمد موسى – أسير سابق
في اكتوبر 1995 ذهب عبد السلام إلى قاعدة العريش الجوية مع لجنة تحقيق مصرية
"في يومي 8،7 يونيو 67 زاد عدد الاسرى داخل قاعدة العريش إلى اكثر من ثلاثة آلاف أسير, قام الصهاينة بفرزهم الواحد تلو الآخر، أخرجوا منهم رجال المظلات والصاعقة وجيش التحرير، قسموهم إلى دفعات كل دفعة عشرة اشخاص كان يجري اعدامهم رميا بالرصاص..كانوا يطلبون من الباقين حفر المقابر الجماعية ودفن الشهداء على مسافات قريبة من الأرض كانوا حوالي 300 أسير تم قتلهم جميعا أمامي ودفنهم في نفس المكان, وأنا شخصيا قمت بدفن اكثر من 20 جثة لأسرى مصريين في القاعدة خلال ثلاثة ايام".

فهمي محمد العراقي - أسير سابق
"بعد أسرنا، قام الجنود الاسرائيليون بتفتيشنا وأخذوا منا الساعات والفلوس وكل متعلقاتنا وكان يتم الاستيلاء عليها بالقوة.. أخذونا إلى محطة (الابطال) وكانت هناك أعداد لا حصر لها من الجنود تصل لعدة آلاف، كنا نعاني من قلة الطعام المقدم لنا، سقط المئات منا نتيجة عدم التغذية.. أي واحد كان يشتكي يضرب بالرصاص فورا".

محمود شاهين السيد – أسير سابق
"ظللت لمدة أسبوع بمعسكر الحسنة بدون طعام ولا مياه، كان عدد الاسرى حوالى 2000 من الضباط والجنود قتل منهم الكثير نتيجة طلبهم المياه، نقلونا لبئر سبع، سمحوا لنا بالشرب مرة واحدة كل صباح وكانوا يعطون كل خمس جنود رغيفا وبصلة".

طه أحمد محمد حماد – أسير سابق
"بعد أسرنا، أمرنا الجنود الاسرائيليون بالانبطاح أرضا على بطوننا وكنا حوالي 5000 جندي و1500 ضابط كان الجنود الاسرائيليون يرمون لنا ارغفة الخبز وعندما نهرع نحوها يضربوننا بالرشاشات".

أمين عبد الرحمن عطية – أسير سابق
"تم استجوابي أكثر من عشر مرات ووضعوني في الحبس الانفرادي وسئلت عن التسليح وانواع المدفعية ضربوني بالكابلات الكهربائية واطلقوا على الكلاب، كما تم ترغيبي بالمخدرات والنساء ثم قاموا بتعليقي وضربي بالكرباج ووضع عصا غليظة في الاماكن الحساسة".

طغيان شعيب جيد – أسير سابق
"قام الجنود الاسرائيليون بضربنا بكعب البندقية مما تسبب في اصابتي بانزلاق غضروفي اعاني منه حتى الآن..علقوا لنا نجمة داوود على الافرولات التي نلبسها ..لقد شاهدتهم يضربون بعض الاسرى بالنابالم في وجوههم".

محمد سمير منيب – لواء أركان حرب متقاعد
"في معسكر بئر سبع تم تجميعنا، كانوا ينادون على الاسرى ثم تجرى تصفيتهم ولا نراهم بعد ذلك.. عندما نقلونا إلى معسكر عتليت بالقرب من حيفا كانت السيارات تقف في الاماكن المزدحمة بالإسرائيليين حتى يقوموا بالبصق والقاء الحجارة علينا

الحاج حسن حسين المالح - من أهالي سيناء
"ان الجنود الاسرائيليين كانوا يجمعون الاسرى المصريين بعربات النقل ويوهمونهم بانهم سينقلونهم في اتوبيسات للتوجه الى منطقة القناة.. ويأمرونهم بالوقوف صفوفا ووجوههم متجهة الى البحر ثم يطلقون عليهم الرصاص ويتركونهم قتلى ويغادرون المكان.. وتتوالى نفس العملية في عدة افواج من الاسرى الذين بلغ عددهم التقريبي 3000 اسير.. ان هذه الجثث ظلت على سطح الارض اكثر من 10 ايام حتى تمكن بعدها اهالي المنطقة من دفنها في هذه المنطقة.


بقلم: د. أحمد عبد اللطيف 
مقتطفات من مقال نشر بقلم رؤنيل فيشر- معاريف 4/8/1995

كان ذبح هؤلاء واجبا مقدسا لأن المصريين أبناء عاهرات ..
ان موشي ديان اجرى مسابقات لقتل الأسرى المصريين ..كانت جوائزها سخية ومشجعة وسمح لنا ببعض التذكارات التي حصلنا عليها من القتلى.

هكذا بدأت القضية باعترافات "ارييه بيرو" قائد الكتيبة 890 مظلات في صحيفتي جيروزاليم بوست ومعاريف الإسرائيليتين في وقاحة وتبجح بانه قتل الأسرى المصريين الذين تمكن من الوصول إليهم في عام 56 عندما كان قائدا لكتيبة اسرائيلية ..حيث قام باعدام عمال مدنيين مصريين بأحد المحاجر قرب ممر متلا وكان عددهم 49 رجلا ..وقال عن ذلك :
ان القائد الغبي فقط هو الذي ينتظر الاوامر فيما هو مفروض عليه!!
واختتم اعترافاته الدموية بقصة احد العمال الذي تمكن من الهرب ولكنه كان مصاب بالرصاص في صدره وقدمه وعاد يزحف بعد ساعات طالبا ان يشرب .. وعلق على ذلك قائلا :
انا لست مسئولا عن غباء العدو .. وألحقته بسرعة بزملائه.
واختتم اعترافاته بهذه العبارة
لست نادما على ما فعلت ولا أشعر بوخز الضمير، بل انا فخور بما فعلت.

واعترف العقيد "داني وولف" بمسؤليته عن قتل العمال المصريين وقال:
انه كان من الممكن ابقاؤهم مع قليل من الماء والطعام .. والماء لا يكفي..وانا لا احاول البحث عن مبررات ولكنها الحقيقة ..فقد وقفنا على التلال وبدأت المذبحة وبدأنا نحصدهم وكان مشهدا سيئا فبعضهم تجمد في مكانه وبعضهم سقط على الأرض.
وفي مرحلة معينة أدركنا انه لن تكون هناك نهاية لأسر المصريين وسوف نتعطل بسببهم فتوقفنا عن الاحصاء وبدأنا في الحصد .. كان أمرا وحشيا كنا نطلق الرصاص على من يتحرك وقام نائب الكتيبة "مراسيل طوبياس" برصهم وكأنهم في عرض مسرحي ونزع اسلحتهم ثم اطلقنا عليهم الرصاص ثم نزعنا منهم ساعات اليد والخواتم وحافظات النقود ... كان هذا المشهد يتكرر كل كيلومتر.

مجرم آخر "شارون زيف" يروى تفاصيل مذبحة أخرى لذات الكتيبة في راس سدر (300عامل بشركة بترول):
بعد أن استقرت الكتيبة على جانبي الطريق ظهرت فجأة شاحنة مصرية معبأة بالأفراد ..وأصيبوا جميعا بالذهول عندما اصطدموا بنا، وكانت الشاحنة مفتوحة من الخلف فقذفتها بقذيفة من مدفعي المضاد للدبابات فتطاير المصريون الذين كانوا بداخلها. عدت للخلف فأمر القائد بيرو بالانقضاض عليهم ..كان المشهد بشعا فقد امسك كل جندي اسرائيلي أقرب سلاح اليه واخذوا يطلقون النار ولم يتحرك مصري واحد ..فقد ماتوا جميعا وطار رأس السائق.

"عاموس نئمان" مقدم احتياط بجيش العدو :
أعترف انني لم افكر في أثناء تلك اللحظات ان اتوقف للقبض على اسرى فكنت استبدل خزانات الرشاش كالمجنون وبدون ان اشعر .. طاردنا المصريين وقتلناهم بلا أي قواعد ومن استطاع منهم الهرب فقد افلت بمعجزة. 
اننا نكرهم جميعا، لقد كنت سعيدا بمذبحة شرم الشيخ التي قتلنا فيها 169 جنديا مصريا وهم يهربون ..لقد زرت منطقة شرم الشيخ عام 1976 وتمكنت من التعرف على الهياكل العظمية لبعض الأسرى الذين قتلتهم بين بعض الصخور على امتداد الطريق الرئيسي ..اننس عيد لرؤية هذه الهياكل العظمية في مكانا لأنها ستظل كالستار الأحمر يذكر المصريين دائما بعدم مضايقتنا في المستقبل. 

"ميخائيل بازوهو" عضو الكنيست عن حزب العمل اعترف في حديث اذاعي لراديو اسرائيل انه شاهد اثنين من طباخي الجيش الاسرائيلي يذبحان ثلاثة جنود مصريين في وضح النهار 

"جابرييل براون" صحفي اسرائيلي .. شارك في الحرب ورأى افراد الشرطة العسكرية الاسرائيلية يأمرون أسيرا بحفر قبره واردوه قتيلا فيه ثم سقط آخر معه بنفس الطريقة ... شاهد هذه العملية تتكرر خمس مرات.

ولعل أخطر الاعترافات هي التي تتعلق بتجارة الأعضاء ..حيث شكل الأسرى المصريون مستودعا هائلا لقطع الغيار البشرية وكان السماسرة يجنون ارباحا خيالية من بيع الاعضاء في اوروبا واسرائيل.
كما كان طلبة الطب هناك يتدربون على العمليات الجراحية على هؤلاء الأسرى.
وقد اعترف احد هؤلاء التجار وهو اسرائيلي يعيش في باريس :
لقد رأيت بعيني رأسي عشرات من الأسرى وقد شقت بطونهم امامي بأيدي طلبة الطب الصغار واقشعر بدني لهذه الطريقة البشعة.

"إسحاق رابين"
"ان تهمة القتل سقطت بالتقادم حسب القانون "الاسرائيلي"!!.[/frame]
[frame="1 80"]


تقرير اخباري ... جريمة قتل أسرى مصريين تستحضر دماء على الحدود  القاهرة - سعيد السويركي:

يستعيد اجتماع لجان في مجلس الشعب المصري (البرلمان) لمناقشة قتل “اسرائيل” 250 أسيراً مصرياً في أثناء عدوان يونيو/ حزيران ،1967 فضلاً عن اعداد نشطاء حقوقيين ومحامين دعاوى قضائية تطالب بحقوق هؤلاء، وقائع انتهاكات صارخة ارتكبتها “اسرائيل” على الحدود في السنوات الماضية، قتلت خلالها عشرات من المصريين من دون حساب أو عقاب لمرتكبي هذه الجرائم التي استخدمت القوات “الاسرائيلية” لتنفيذها مختلف وسائل القتل بداية من الرصاص حتى قذائف الدبابات!

وكانت قناة تلفزيونية “اسرائيلية” قد عرضت قبل أيام فيلماً وثائقياً يعترف بقتل “الاسرائيليين” 250 جندياً مصرياً عقب انتهاء القتال في حرب يونيو/ حزيران 1967 في سيناء، ما أثار غضباً في صفوف المصريين الذين استعادوا مشاهد القتل الدامي الذي تعرض له أسرى منزوعو السلاح على يد القوات “الاسرائيلية”.

ولم تتوقف جرائم “اسرائيل” بحق مصر منذ 1967 وحتى اصطياد الحراس على الحدود في السنوات الماضية، ففي العام الماضي قتل ثلاثة من جنود الأمن المركزي المصري على الحدود في رفح وهم محمد عبد الفتاح (22 سنة)، هاني علي صبحي النجار (21 سنة)، عامر أبو بكر عامر(21 سنة)، في أثناء أدائهم لمهامهم في حراسة الحدود عند نقطة تل السلطان في رفح، اثر اطلاق ضابط “اسرائيلي” قذيفة دبابة “اسرائيلية” من نوع “ميركافا” باتجاه الحدود المصرية، وهو ما اعتبره تجمع المنظمات المصرية لحقوق الانسان “جرائم حرب وفقاً لاتفاقيات جنيف، ووفقاً للقانون الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية”، ودعا السلطات المصرية إلى أن تطالب بمحاكمة جنائية دولية، وان تحث سلطات الاحتلال “الاسرائيلي” على تسليم الضابط الذي ارتكب هذا العمل ومحاكمته على الأراضي المصرية، نظراً لاقترافه جريمة قتل مصريين، وتقديم الجانب “الاسرائيلي” تعويضات لأهالي الضحايا، عملاً بمسؤولية الدولة التابعة عن أعمال متبوعيها.

وقال الأمين العام للمنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان حافظ أبو سعدة إن الجرائم التي ارتكبها الجنود “الإسرائيليون” بحق الجنود والمدنيين المصريين خلال حربي 1967 و،1973 لا يجب أن تمر من دون عقاب واحالة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، فضلا عن حوادث اطلاق النيران بشكل عشوائي من دبابات قوات الاحتلال “الإسرائيلي” على الجنود والمدنيين المصريين من قاطني الحدود المشتركة، هذا بخلاف مذابح صبرا وشاتيلا عام ،1982 والممارسات “الإسرائيلية” غير الانسانية بحق الشعب الفلسطيني، مثل الاعتقال الجماعي، واستهداف الأبرياء من نساء وأطفال وشيوخ وقيادات الشعب الفلسطيني، والتعذيب، والحصار، والتجويع والقصف العشوائي للمدن والقرى، واستخدام الأسلحة الثقيلة ضد المدنيين وارتكاب المذابح الوحشية.

وفي أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول عام ،1985 قتل الجندي سليمان خاطر سبعة سياح “إسرائيليين” في سيناء عقب رؤيته مشاهد استفزازية لسائحات عاريات وأثير غضبه بعد إهانة هؤلاء السياح “للعلم المصري”. والمفارقة أن مصر صرفت تعويضات لأسر القتلى “الإسرائيليين”، فيما حكم على “خاطر” بالسجن مدى الحياة، وقيل إنه قد “انتحر” في محبسه “حين شنق نفسه”.

وفي نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني ،2000 أصيب المصري سليمان قمبيز وعمته بالرصاص “الإسرائيلي” وكانا يجمعان محصول الزيتون قرب شارع صلاح الدين. وفي 15 أبريل/ نيسان 2001 أصيبت سيدة مصرية من قبيلة البراهمة بطلق ناري “إسرائيلي” أثناء وجودها في فناء منزلها على الحدود مع غزة. كما قتل ميلاد محمد حميدة عندما حاول الوصول إلى غزة عبر بوابة صلاح الدين. وفي مايو/ أيار 2001 أصيب المجند أحمد عيسى وهو في العشرينات من عمره بطلق ناري في أثناء وجوده في منطقة خدمته على الحدود. وفي مايو/ أيار ،2001 أصيب زامل أحمد سليمان 28 عاماً بطلق ناري في ركبته أثناء جلوسه بمنزله في حي الإمام علي بمدينة رفح المصرية. وفي يونيو/ حزيران 2001  قتل المجند الغريب محمد أحمد بعدة أعيرة نارية في المنطقة الفاصلة بين مصر وفلسطين المحتلة. وفي سبتمبر/ أيلول ،2001 أصيب الضابط برتبة نقيب عمر طه محمد، 28 عاما، بطلق ناري وعدة شظايا في الفخذ اليسرى نتيجة تبادل النيران بين القوات “الإسرائيلية” ومسلحين فلسطينيين قرب الحدود المصرية. وفي نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني ،2001 أصيب ضابط شرطة هو الرائد محمد أحمد سلامة في أثناء دورية له في منطقة الحدود. وفى ديسمبر/ كانون الأول ،2001 أصيب الشاب محمد جمعة البراهمة 17 عاماً في كتفه بطلق ناري “إسرائيلي”. وفي فبراير/ شباط 2002 أصيب الطفل فارس القمبيز، 5 سنوات، بشظية في فخذه أثناء لعبه وحده بفناء منزله. وفي نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني ،2004 سقط صاروخ “إسرائيلي” في حديقة منزل في رفح المصرية من دون أن يحدث أية إصابات.
[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]في اعتراف لا يبرر الجـريمـة النكراء-بن أليعازر يزعم أن الجنود القتلي في مذبحة روح شاكيد-كانوا فلسطينيين وليسوا مصريين‏!‏أوساط دبلوماسية مصرية‏:‏ الكشف عن الجريمةفرصة لتحريك القضية ويجب إبلاغ المحكمة الجنائية الدوليةالمصدر : الأهرام المصرية 

التاريخ :4=3=2007

بقلم: غزة ـ من أشرف ابو الهول

في اعتراف لايبرر الجريمة ولايعفي من ضرورة التحقيق والمساءلة قال وزير البنية التحتية الإسرائيلي بنيامين بن أليعازر‏:‏ إن وحدته شكيد قامت بقتل‏250‏ جنديا عام‏67‏ مبررا ذلك بأنهم فلسطينيون وليسوا مصريين بعكس ما جاء في فيلم وثائقي اسرائيلي عرضته القناة الأولي ليلة الأحد الماضي وأكد بالصوت والصورة وقوع مجزرة ضد جنود مصريين عقب انتهاء القتال في يونيو‏.1967‏



وأصدر بن أليعازر بيانا بعد الضجة التي أثارها نشر الأهرام لسلسلة من الأخبار والمتابعات عن الفيلم في مصر وخارجها نفي فيه تورطه ووحدته بإعدام‏250‏ جنديا مصريا في حالة غير قتالية‏.‏ وأكد بن أليعازر ان وحدة شكيد التي تولي قيادتها وقتذاك لم تقتل بدم بارد جنودا مصريين انما قتلت‏250‏ جنديا فلسطينيا من لواء الفدائيين‏.‏



وردا علي تداعيات الفيلم قال بن أليعازر في رد رسمي‏:‏ فعلا تم في احدي معارك حرب‏67‏ قتل جنود فيلق فلسطيني نشيط في منطقة قطاع غزة ضد اهداف اسرائيلية وخاصة ضد وحدة شكيد وأضاف لم يقتل أولئك بدم بارد انما خلال القتال تلقيت تعليمات بادارة معركة ضد الفدائيين الفلسطينيين‏.‏



وكان الدكتور عزمي بشارة رئيس الحزب الديمقراطي العربي قد اشار في بيان أمس الأول الي انه سبق وكشف عام‏2001‏ عن تورط بن أليعازر في مجزرة بحق الجنود المصريين عام‏1967‏ وذلك استنادا لكتاب صدر عام‏1994‏ بعنوان كتاب شكيد للمؤرخ أوري ميليشتاين‏.‏ وأشار د‏.‏ بشارة الي ان المؤرخ المذكور جمع شهادات تشير لتورط الوحدة المذكورة في تصفية المئات من المصريين والفلسطينيين بعد انتهاء الحرب وبعد استسلامهم في كثبان الصحراء بالقرب من العريش‏.‏



وصرح السفير محمد شاكر نائب رئيس المجلس المصري للشئون الخارجية لمحمود النوبي مندوب الأهرام بأن ما اذاعه التليفزيون الإسرائيلي يعد فرصة يجب انتهازها لتحريك هذه القضية التي راح ضحيتها جنود مصريون عزل بلا سلاح‏.‏



وشدد علي أنه لايجب التفريط في حياة أي مصري مهما مرت السنون‏,‏ مشيرا الي ضرورة ان تقوم مصر بإثارة هذا الموضوع مع السلطات الاسرائيلية‏.‏ سواء من خلال سفارتنا في تل أبيب أو استدعاء السفير الإسرائيلي بالقاهرة والمطالبة بالحصول علي نتائج التحقيقات التي توصلت اليها اللجنة المشتركة التي شكلت عام‏1995‏ للتحقيق في هذه المذابح ضد الجنود المصريين‏.‏



وأكد دبلوماسيون مصريون سابقون وخبراء ورجال قانون ان جرائم الحرب التي ارتكبتها القوات الإسرائيلية ضد الجنود المصريين بعد توقف الحرب في يونيو‏1967‏ لا تسقط بالتقادم‏,‏ واعتبروا ان الفيلم الوثائقي الاسرائيلي روح شكيد الذي بثته القناة الأولي الاسرائيلية دليل ادانة جديدة يجب الاستمساك به وتقديمه الي محكمة جرائم الحرب لاتخاذ اجراءاتها ضد بن أليعازر وزير البنية التحتية في الحكومة الإسرائيلية الحالية وزملائه من الجنود والضباط الذين ارتكبوا جرائم حرب ومازالوا علي قيد الحياة‏.‏



وشددوا علي ضرورة أن تتحرك الدبلوماسية المصرية لتأكيد هذا الحق حتي لاتضيع دماء جنودنا الشهداء هدرا‏.‏



وأشاروا الي ان مطالبة مصر بمحاكمة هؤلاء المسئولين عن هذه الجرائم لا يؤثر من قريب أو من بعيد علي اتفاقية السلام الموقعة بين مصر وإسرائيل عام‏.1979‏



وقال السفير أحمد فتحي ابو الخير مساعد وزير الخارجية السابق ان ماكشفه الفيلم الوثائقي هو جريمة بشعة بكل المعايير ومخالف لقوانين الحرب واتفاقيات جنيف الأربع بشأن الاسري الذين كانوا عزلا بلا سلاح وقتلوا ودفنوا أحياء‏,‏ ويعرض المسئولين الإسرائيليين للمحاكمة الجنائية الدولية‏.‏



وأضاف‏:‏ لقد كشف الفيلم عن جرائم حرب ارتكبها وزير في الحكومة الإسرائيلية الحالية‏,‏ بل وقاد كتيبة نفذت مذبحة ضد جنود عزل‏.‏ وتساءل‏:‏ لماذا لاتطالب الخارجية المصرية بمثول هذا الوزير أمام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية خاصة أنه موجود ومازال حيا؟ ان الأمر يستوجب تقديم شكوي الي الأمم المتحدة ومحكمة العدل الدولية لاتخاذ اجراءاتها ضد المسئولين عن ارتكاب جرائم حرب‏.‏



وشدد السفير أبوالخير علي أهمية اثارة هذه القضية وتحريكها علي جميع المستويات واعتبر أن عدم القيام بهذا التحرك القانوني الدولي ـ سيجعلنا مقصرين في حق هؤلاء الجنود الشهداء الذين دفعوا أرواحهم ثمنا لشموخ هذا الوطن وكرامته‏.‏



ولفت السفير أبوالخير الي ان اثارة هذه القضية أمام المحافل القضائية الدولية لن يلغي اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل‏,‏ لأنه ليس لاتفاقية السلام شأن في هذه المسألة التي تخص جنود مصر الذين كانوا بلا سلاح ومتهمين اسرائيليين مازالوا علي قيد الحياة يجب عقابهم‏,‏ مؤكدا ان هذه المطالبة لاتؤثر علي مسيرة السلام أو العلاقات بين مصر واسرائيل‏.‏



وقال ابو الخير ان الصمت المريب طوال السنوات الماضية يجب ان تكون له حدود كما أن الضغوط التي مورست من أجل السكوت عن اثارة هذه القضية وغيرها ليست لها مايبررها في ضوء الجمود في عملية السلام حاليا‏,‏ كما ان اسرائيل ليست لديها النية الصادقة لحل المشكلة الفلسطينية والانسحاب من كامل الأراضي العربية المحتلة بدليل استمرار عمليات القتل والاغتيالات ضد كوادر الشعب الفلسطيني وأطفاله ونسائه وشيوخه‏.‏



وأكد السفير محمود شكري عضو المجلس المصري للشئون الخارجية أن جرائم الحرب لاتسقط بالتقادم وتظل حية الي ان يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا‏.‏



وأشار شكري الي ان الفيلم قرينة بثها التليفزيون الاسرائيلي تثبت بما لايدع مجالا للشك ارتكاب جريمة حرب بشعة ضد جنود عزل‏,‏ بلا سلاح أو هم يهرولون استهدفتهم القوات الإسرائيلية وقتلتهم ودفنت بعضهم أحياء‏.‏



وطالب شكري بضرورة فتح هذا الملف‏,‏ وضرورة استدعاء السفير الإسرائيلي بالقاهرة بواسطة وزارة الخارجية لتقديم تفسير لهذا الفيلم الوثائقي المهم‏,‏ كما يجب المطالبة بتسلم نتائج التحقيقات التي توصلت اليها اللجنة التي شكلت عام‏1995‏ ورأسها شيمون بيريز والتي لانعرف عنها شيئا حتي الآن‏.‏



وشدد السفير شكري علي أن هذه الجريمة هي بلاشك من جرائم الحرب التي لاتسقط مطلقا‏.‏



واعتبر الدكتور علي حامد الغتيت استاذ القانون الدولي انه اذا صح ما اذاعه التليفزيون الاسرائيلي فان هذا الأمر يحتاج الي تحرك عالي المستوي واثارته في شتي المحافل المحلية والاقليمية والدولية‏.‏



وطالب الغتيت بابلاغ المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ومجلس الأمن للتوصية بتقديم هؤلاء الضباط المتهمين وطلب تسليمهم الي المحكمة‏.‏



وقال انه من الطبيعي ان تتم متابعة هذه القضية لأن هؤلاء الجنود مصريون ولهم حقوق علينا وليس من الطبيعي السكوت‏,‏ مطالبا بضرورة ان تتبني الأهرام باعتبارها الجريدة التي أثارت القضية اجراء سلسلة ندوات حوارية لكشف أبعاد هذه الجريمة ومثيلاتها حتي يكون الرأي العام علي وعي تام بأهميتها وخطورتها‏.‏[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]ملف كامل عن تاريخ المذابح الإسرائيلية للأسرى

المذابـح الصهيونيــة بين عامـي 1947 و1948 




مذبحة قريتي الشيخ وحواسة 


31 ديسمبر عام 1947: 
انفجرت قنبلة خارج بناء شركة مصفاة بترول حيفا وقتلت وجرحت عدداً من العمال العرب القادمين إلى المصفاة. وإثر ذلك ثار العمال العرب بالشركة وهاجموا الصهاينة العاملين بالمصفاة بالمعاول والفؤوس وقضبان الحديد وقتلوا وجرحوا منهم نحو ستين صهيونياً. وكان قسم كبير من العمال العرب في هذه المصفاة يقطنون قريتي الشيخ وحواسة الواقعتين جنوب شرق حيفا، ولذا خطط الصهاينة للانتقام بمهاجمة البلدتين. 

وفي ليلة رأس السنة الميلادية 1948 بدأ الصهاينة هجومهم بُعيد منتصف الليل وكان عدد المهاجمين بين 150، 200 صهيوني ركزوا هجومهم على أطراف البلدتين، ولم يكن لدى العرب سلاح كاف، ولم يتعد الأمر وجود حراسات محلية بسيطة في الشوارع 

هاجم الصهاينة البيوت النائية في أطراف هاتين القريتين وقذفوها بالقنابل اليدوية ودخلوا على السكان النائمين وهم يطلقون نيران رشاشاتهم. وقد استمر الهجوم ساعة انسحب إثرها الصهاينة في الساعة الثانية صباحاً بعد أن هاجموا حوالي عشرة بيوت وراح ضحية ذلك الهجوم نحو 30 فرداً بين قتيل وجريح معظمهم من النساء والأطفال وتركوا شواهد من الدماء والأسلحة تدل على عنف المقاومة التي لقوها



مذبحة قرية سعسع 14 ـ 15 فبراير 1948:
شنت كتيبة البالماخ الثالثة هجوماً على قرية سعسع، فدمرت 20 منزلاً فوق رؤوس سكانها، وأسفر ذلك عن مقتل 60 عربياً معظمهم من النساء والأطفال. وقد وُصفت هذه العملية بأنها "مثالية


مذبحة رحوفوت 27 فبراير 1948:
حدثت في مدينة حيفا قرب رحوفوت حيث تم نسف قطار القنطرة الأمر الذي أسـفر عن اسـتشهاد سـبعة وعشرين عربياً وجرح ستة وثلاثين آخرين 


مذبحة كفر حسينية 13 مارس 1948:
قامت الهاجاناه بالهجوم على القرية وقامت بتدميرها وأسـفرت المذبحـة عن اسـتشهاد ثلاثين عربياً


مذبحة بنياميناه 27 مارس 1948:
حدثت مذبحتان في هذا الموضع حيث تم نسف قطارين، أولهما نُسف في 27 مارس وأسفر عن استشهاد 24 فلسطينياً عربياً وجرح أكثر من 61 آخرين، وتمت عملية النسف الثانية في 31 من نفس الشهر حيث استُشهد أكثر من 40 عربياً وجُرح 60 آخرون. 


مذبحة دير ياسـين 9 أبريل 1948:
مذبحة ارتكبتها منظمتان عسكريتان صهيونيتان هما الإرجون (التي كان يتزعمها مناحم بيجين، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل فيما بعد) وشتيرن ليحي (التي كان يترأسها إسحق شامير الذي خلف بيجين في رئاسة الوزارة). وتم الهجوم باتفاق مسبق مع الهاجاناه، وراح ضحيتها زهاء 260 فلسطينياً من أهالي القرية العزل. وكانت هذه المذبحة، وغيرها من أعمال الإرهاب والتنكيل، إحدى الوسائل التي انتهجتها المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة من أجل السيطرة على الأوضاع في فلسطين تمهيداً لإقامة الدولة الصهيونية 

تقع قرية دير ياسين على بُعد بضعة كيلو مترات من القدس على تل يربط بينها وبين تل أبيب. وكانت القدس آنذاك تتعرض لضربات متلاحقة، وكان العرب، بزعامة البطل الفلسطيني عبد القادر الحسيني، يحرزون الانتصارات في مواقعهم. لذلك كان اليهود في حاجة إلى انتصار حسب قول أحد ضباطها "من أجل كسر الروح المعنوية لدى العرب، ورفع الروح المعنوية لدى اليهود"، فكانت دير ياسين فريسة سهلة لقوات الإرجون. كما أن المنظمات العسكرية الصهيونية كانت في حاجة إلى مطار يخدم سكان القدس. كما أن الهجوم وعمليات الذبح والإعلان عن المذبحة هي جزء من نمط صهيوني عام يهدف إلى تفريغ فلسطين من سكانها عن طريق الإبادة والطرد 

كان يقطن القرية العربية الصغيرة 400 شخص، يتعاملون تجارياً مع المستوطنات المجاورة، ولا يملكون إلا أسلحة قديمة يرجع تاريخها إلى الحرب العالمية الأولى 

في فجر 9 أبريل عام 1948 دخلت قوات الإرجون من شرق القرية وجنوبها، ودخلت قوات شتيرن من الشمال ليحاصروا القرية من كل جانب ما عدا الطريق الغربي، حتى يفاجئوا السكان وهم نائمين. وقد قوبل الهجوم بالمقاومة في بادئ الأمر، وهو ما أدَّى إلى مصرع 4 وجرح 40 من المهاجمين الصهاينة. وكما يقول الكاتب الفرنسي باتريك ميرسييون: "إن المهاجمين لم يخوضوا مثل تلك المعارك من قبل، فقد كان من الأيسر لهم إلقاء القنابل في وسط الأسواق المزدحمة عن مهاجمة قرية تدافع عن نفسها.. لذلك لم يستطيعوا التقدم أمام هذا القتال العنيف 

ولمواجهة صمود أهل القرية، استعان المهاجمون بدعم من قوات البالماخ في أحد المعسكرات بالقرب من القدس حيث قامت من جانبها بقصف القرية بمدافع الهاون لتسهيل مهمة المهاجمين. ومع حلول الظهيرة أصبحت القرية خالية تماماً من أية مقاومة، فقررت قوات الإرجون وشتيرن (والحديث لميرسييون)

"استخدام الأسلوب الوحيد الذي يعرفونه جيداً، وهو الديناميت. وهكذا استولوا على القرية عن طريق تفجيرها بيتاً بيتاً. وبعد أن انتهت المتفجرات لديهم قاموا "بتنظيف" المكان من آخر عناصر المقاومة عن طريق القنابل والمدافع الرشاشة، حيث كانوا يطلقون النيران على كل ما يتحرك داخل المنزل من رجال، ونساء، وأطفال، وشيوخ". وأوقفوا العشرات من أهل القرية إلى الحوائط وأطلقوا النار عليهم. واستمرت أعمال القتل على مدى يومين. وقامت القوات الصهيونية بعمليات تشويه سادية

(تعذيب ـ اعتداء ـ بتر أعضاء ـ ذبح الحوامل والمراهنة على نوع الأجنة)
وأُلقي بـ 53 من الأطفال الأحياء وراء سور المدينة القديمة، واقتيد 25 من الرجال الأحياء في حافلات ليطوفوا بهم داخل القدس طواف النصر على غرار الجيوش الرومانية القديمة، ثم تم إعدامهم رمياً بالرصاص. وألقيت الجثث في بئر القرية وأُغلق بابه بإحكام لإخفاء معالم الجريمة. وكما يقول ميرسييون: "وخلال دقائق، وفي مواجهة مقاومة غير مسبوقة، تحوَّل رجال وفتيات الإرجون وشتيرن، الذين كانوا شباباً ذوي مُثُل عليا، إلى "جزارين"، يقتلون بقسوة وبرودة ونظام مثلما كان جنود قوات النازية يفعلون". ومنعت المنظمات العسكرية الصهيونية مبعوث الصليب الأحمر جاك دي رينييه من دخول القرية لأكثر من يوم. بينما قام أفراد الهاجاناه الذين احتلوا القرية بجمع جثث أخرى في عناية وفجروها لتضليل مندوبي الهيئات الدولية وللإيحاء بأن الضحايا لقوا حتفهم خلال صدامات مسلحة

(عثر مبعوث الصليب الأحمر على الجثث التي أُلقيت في البئر فيما بعد) 
وقد تباينت ردود أفعال المنظمات الصهيونية المختلفة بعد المذبحة، فقد أرسل مناحم بيجين برقية تهنئة إلى رعنان قائد الإرجون المحلي قال فيها: "تهنئتي لكم لهذا الانتصار العظيم، وقل لجنودك إنهم صنعوا التاريخ في إسرائيل". وفي كتابه المعنون الثورة كتب بيجين يقول: "إن مذبحة دير ياسين أسهمت مع غيرها من المجازر الأخرى في تفريغ البلاد من 650 ألف عربي". وأضاف قائلاً: "لولا دير ياسين لما قامت إسرائيل". وقد حاولت بعض القيادات الصهيونية التنصل من مسئوليتها عن وقوع المذبحة. فوصفها ديفيد شالتيل، قائد قوات الهاجاناه في القدس آنذاك، بأنها "إهانة للسلام العبري". وهاجمها حاييم وايزمان ووصفها بأنها عمل إرهابي لا يليق بالصهاينة. كما ندَّدت الوكالة اليهودية بالمذبحة. وقد قامت الدعاية الصهيونية على أساس أن مذبحة دير ياسين مجرد استثناء، وليست القاعدة، وأن هذه المذبحة تمت دون أي تدخُّل من جانب القيادات الصهيونية بل ضد رغبتها. إلا أن السنوات التالية كشفت النقاب عن أدلة دامغة تثبت أن جميع التنظيمات الصهيونية كانت ضالعة في ارتكاب تلك المذبحة وغيرها، سواء بالاشتراك الفعلي في التنفيذ أو بالتواطؤ أو بتقديم الدعم السياسي والمعنوي. 

1 ـ ذكر مناحم بيجين في كتابه الثورة أن الاستيلاء على دير ياسين كان جزءاً من خطة أكبر وأن العملية تمت بكامل علْم الهاجاناه "وبموافقة قائدها"، وأن الاستيلاء على دير ياسين والتمسك بها يُعَد إحدى مراحل المخطط العام رغم الغضب العلني الذي عبَّر عنه المسئولون في الوكالة اليهودية والمتحدثون الصهاينة. 

2 ـ ذكرت موسوعة الصهيونية وإسرائيل (التي حررها العالم الإسرائيلي روفائيل باتاي) أن لجنة العمل الصهيونية (اللجنة التنفيذية الصهيونية) وافقت في مارس من عام 1948 على "ترتيبات مؤقتة، يتأكد بمقتضاها الوجود المستقل للإرجون، ولكنها جعلت كل خطط الإرجون خاضعة للموافقة المسبقة من جانب قيادة الهاجاناه". 

3 ـ كانت الهاجاناه وقائدها في القدس ديفيد شالتيل يعمل على فرض سيطرته على كل من الإرجون وشتيرن، فلما أدركتا خطة شالتيل قررتا التعاون معاً في الهجوم على دير ياسين. فأرسل شالتيل رسالة إليهما تؤكد لهما الدعم السياسي والمعنوي في 7 أبريل، أي قبل وقوع المذبحة بيومين، جاء فيها: "بلغني أنكم تخططون لهجوم على دير ياسين. أود أن ألفت انتباهكم إلى أن دير ياسين ليست إلا خطوة في خططنا الشاملة. ليس لدي أي اعتراض على قيامكم بهذه المهمة، بشرط أن تجهِّزوا قوة كافية للبقاء في القرية بعد احتلالها، لئلا تحتلها قوى معادية وتهدِّد خططنا". 

4 ـ جاء في إحدى النشرات الإعلامية التي أصدرتها وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية أن ما وصف بأنه "المعركة من أجل دير ياسين" كان جزءاً لا يتجزأ من "المعركة من أجل القدس". 

5 ـ أقر الصهيوني العمالي مائير بعيل في السبعينيات بأن مذبحة دير ياسين كانت جزءاً من مخطط عام، اتفقت عليه جميع التنظيمات الصهيونية في مارس 1948، وعُرف باسم «خطة د»، وكان يهدف إلى طَرْد الفلسطينيين من المدن والقرى العربية قبيل انسحاب القوات البريطانية، عن طريق التدمير والقتل وإشاعة جو من الرعب والهلع بين السكان الفلسطينين وهو ما يدفعهم إلى الفرار من ديارهم. 

6 ـ بعد ثلاثة أيام من المذبحة، تم تسليم قرية دير ياسين للهاجاناه لاستخدامها مطاراً. 

7 ـ أرسل عدد من الأساتذة اليهود برسائل إلى بن جوريون يدعونه فيها إلى ترك منطقة دير ياسين خالية من المستوطنات، ولكن بن جوريون لم يرد على رسائلهم وخلال شهور استقبلت دير ياسين المهاجرين من يهود شرق أوربا. 

8 ـ خلال عام من المذبحة صدحت الموسيقى على أرض القرية العربية وأقيمت الاحتفالات التي حضرها مئات الضيوف من صحفيين وأعضاء الحكومة الإسرائيلية وعمدة القدس وحاخامات اليهود. وبعث الرئيس الإسرائيلي حاييم وايزمان برقية تهنئة لافتتاح مستوطنة جيفات شاؤول في قرية دير ياسين

مع مرور الزمن توسعت القدس إلى أن ضمت أرض دير ياسين إليها لتصبح ضاحية من ضواحي القدس 

وأياً ما كان الأمر، فالثابت أن مذبحة دير ياسين والمذابح الأخرى المماثلة لم تكن مجرد حوادث فردية أو استثنائية طائشة، بل كانت جزءاً أصيلاً من نمط ثابت ومتواتر ومتصل، يعكس الرؤية الصهيونية للواقع والتاريخ والآخر، حيث يصبح العنف بأشكاله المختلفة وسيلة لإعادة صياغة الشخصية اليهودية وتنقيتها من السمات الطفيلية والهامشية التي ترسخت لديها نتيجة القيام بدور الجماعة الوظيفية. كما أنه أداة تفريغ فلسطين من سكانها وإحلال المستوطنين الصهاينة محلهم وتثبيت دعائم الدولة الصهيونية وفَرْض واقع جديد في فلسطين يستبعد العناصر الأخرى غير اليهودية المكوِّنة لهويتها وتاريخها 

وقد عبَّرت الدولة الصهيونية عن فخرها بمذبحة دير ياسين، بعد 32 عاماً من وقوعها، حيث قررت إطلاق أسماء المنظمات الصهيونية: الإرجون، وإتسل، والبالماخ، والهاجاناه على شوارع المستوطنة التي أُقيمت على أطلال القرية الفلسطينية 


مذبحة ناصر الدين 14 أبريل 1948:
اشتدت حدة القتال في مدينة طبربة بين العرب والصهاينة، وكان التفوق في الرجال والمعدات في جانب الصهاينة منذ البداية. وجرت محاولات لنجدة مجاهدي طبرية من مدينة الناصرة وما جاورها. وجاءت أنباء إلى أبناء البلدة عن هذه النجدة وطُلب منهم التنبه وعدم فتح النيران عليها. ولكن هذه الأنباء تسربت إلى العدو الصهيوني الذي سيطر على مداخل مدينة طبرية فأرسلت منظمتا ليحي والإرجون في الليلة المذكورة قوة إلى قرية ناصر الدين يرتدي أفرادها الملابس العربية، فاعتقد الأهالي أنهم أفراد النجدة القادمة إلى طبرية فاستقبلوهم بالترحاب، وعندما دخل الصهاينة القرية فتحوا نيران أسلحتهم على مستقبليهم، ولم ينج من المذبحة سوى أربعين عربياً استطاعوا الفرار إلى قرية مجاورة. وقد دمر الصهاينة بعد هذه المذبحة جميع منازل ناصر الدين. 


مذبحة تل لتفنسكي 16 أبريل 1948:
قامت عصابة يهودية بمهاجمة معسكر سابق للجيش البريطاني يعيش فيه العرب وأسفر الهجوم عن استشهاد 90 عربياً 


مذبحة حيفا 22 أبريل 1948: 
هاجم المسـتوطنون الصـهاينة مدينة حيفـا في منتصف الليل واحتلوها وقتلوا عدداً كبيراً من أهلها، فهرع العرب الفلسطينيون العُزل الباقون للهرب عن طريق مرفأ المدينة فتبعهم اليهود وأطلقوا عليهم النيران، وكانت حصيلة هذه المذبحة أكثر من 150 قتيلاً و40 جريحاً. 


مذبحة بيت داراس 21 مايو 1948:
حاصر الإرهابيون الصهاينة قرية بيت داراس التي تقع شمال شرق مدينة غزة، ودعوا المواطنين الفلسطينيين إلى مغادرة القرية بسلام من الجانب الجنوبي، وسرعان ما حصدت نيران الإرهابيين سكان القرية العُزل وبينهم نساء وأطفال وشيوخ بينما كانوا يغادرون القرية وفق تعليمات قوة الحصار. وكانت نفس القرية قد تعرضت لأكثر من هجوم صهيوني خلال شهري مارس وأبريل عام 1948. وبعد أن نسف الإرهابيون الصهاينة منازل القرية وأحرقوا حقولها أقاموا مكانها مستعمرتين. 


مذبحة اللد أوائل يوليه 1948:
تُعَد عملية اللد أشهر مذبحة قامت بها قوات البالماخ. وقد تمت العملية، المعروفة بحملة داني، لإخماد ثورة عربية قامت في يوليه عام 1948 ضد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي. فقد صدرت تعليمات بإطلاق الرصاص على أي شخص يُشاهَد في الشارع، وفتح جنود البالماخ نيران مدافعهم الثقيلة على جميع المشاة، وأخمدوا بوحشية هذا العصيان خلال ساعات قليلة، وأخذوا يتنقلون من منزل إلى آخر، يطلقون النار على أي هدف متحرك. ولقي 250 عربياً مصرعهم نتيجة ذلك (وفقاً لتقرير قائد اللواء). وذكر كينيث بيلبي، مراسل جريدة الهيرالد تريبيون، الذي دخل اللد يوم 12 يوليه، أن موشي دايان قاد طابوراً من سيارات الجيب في المدينة كان يُقل عدداً من الجنود المسلحين بالبنادق والرشاشات من طراز ستين والمدافع الرشاشة التي تتوهج نيرانها. وسار طابور العربات الجيب في الشوارع الرئيسـية، يطلق النيران على كل شيء يتـحرك، ولقد تناثرت جثث العرب، رجالاً ونساء، بل جثث الأطفال في الشوارع في أعقاب هذا الهجوم. وعندما تم الاستيلاء على رام الله أُلقى القبض، في اليوم التالي، على جميع من بلغوا سن التجنيد من العرب، وأُودعوا في معتقـلات خاصـة. ومرة أخرى تجوَّلت العربات في المدينتين، وأخذت تعلن، من خلال مكبرات الصوت، التحذيرات المعتادة. وفي يوم 13 يوليه أصدرت مكبرات الصوت أوامر نهائية، حدَّدت فيها أسماء جسور معيَّنة طريقاً للخروج 



المذابح الصهيونية/الإسرائيلية حتى عام 1967



مذبحة الدوايمة 29 أكتوبر 1948: 
هاجمت الكتيبة 89 التابعة لمنظمة ليحي وبقيادة موشيه ديان قرية الدوايمة الواقعة غرب مدينة الخليل. ففي منتصف الليل حاصرت المصفحات الصهيونية القرية من الجهات كافة عدا الجانب الشرقي لدفع سكانها إلى مغادرة القرية إذ تشبثوا بالبقاء فيها رغم خطورة الأوضاع في أعقاب تداعي الموقف الدفاعي للعرب في المنطقة. 

وقام المستوطنون الصهاينة بتفتيش المنازل واحداً واحداً وقتلوا كل من وجدوه بها رجلاً أو امرأة أو طفلاً، كما نسفوا منزل مختار القرية. إلا أن أكثر الوقائع فظاعة كان قتل 75 شيخاً مسناً لجأوا إلى مسجد القرية في صباح اليوم التالي وإبادة 35 عائلة فلسطينية كانت في إحدى المغارات تم حصدهم بنيران المدافع الرشاشة. وبينما تسلل بعض الأهـالي لمنازلهـم ثانية للنزول بالطعـام والملابس جرى اصطيادهم وإبادتهم ونسف عدد من البيوت بمن فيها 

وقد حرص الصهاينة على جمع الجثث وإلقائها في بئر القرية لإخفاء بشاعة المجزرة التي لم يتم الكشف عن تفاصيل وقائعها إلا عندما نشرت صحيفة حداشوت الإسرائيلية تحقيقاً عنها. ويُلاحَظ أن الصهاينة أقاموا على أرض القرية المنكوبة مستعمرة أماتزياه


مذبحة يازور ديسمبر 1948:

كثَّف الصهاينة اعتداءاتهم المتكررة على قرية يازور الواقعة بمدخل مدينة يافا. إذ تكرر إطلاق حراس القوافل الإسرائيلية على طريق القدس/تل أبيب للنيران وإلقائهم القنابل على القرية وسكانها. وعندما اصطدمت سيارة حراسة تقل سبعة من الصهاينة بلغم قرب يازور لقي ركابها مصرعهم وجَّه ضابط عمليات منظمة الهاجاناه ييجال يادين أمراً لقائد البالماخ ييجال آلون بالقيام بعملية عسكرية ضد القرية وبأسرع وقت وفي صورة إزعاج مستمر للقرية تتضمن نسف وإحراق المنازل واغتيال سكانها. وبناءً عليه نظمت وحدات البالماخ ولواء جبعاتي مجموعة عمليات إرهابية ضد منازل وحافلات يستقلها فلسطينيون عُزَّل. وتوجت العصابات الصهيونية نشاطها الإرهابي في 22 يناير 1949، أي بعد 30 يوماً من انفجار اللغم في الدورية الإسرائيلية، فتولى إسحق رابين (وكان آنذاك ضابط عمليات البالماخ) قيادة هجوم مفاجئ وشامل على القرية عند الفجر، ونسفت القوات المهاجمة العديد من المنازل والمباني في القرية وبينها مصنع للثلج. وأسفر هذا الاعتداء عن مقتل 15 فلسطينياً من سكان القرية لقي معظمهم حتفه وهم في فراش النوم. 

وتكمن أهمية ذكر مذبحة يازور في أن العديد من الشخصيات "المعتدلة" بين أعضاء النخبة الحاكمة في إسرائيل اشتركوا في هذه الجريمة. كما أن توقيت تنفيذ المذبحة يأتي عقب قيام الدولة. ولم يُكشف عن تفاصيل هذه المذبحة إلا عام 1981 


مذبحة شرفات 7 فبراير 1951:
في الثالثة من صبيحة يوم 7 فبراير عام 1951 وصلت ثلاث سيارات من القدس المحتلة إلى نقطة تبعد ثلاثة كيلو مترات ونصف عن خط السكة الحديدية جنوب غرب المدينة وتوقفت حيث ترجل منها نحو ثلاثين جندياً واجتازوا خط الهدنة وتسلقوا المرتفع باتجاه قرية شرفات الواقعة في الضفة الغربية والمطلة على القدس بمسافة تبعد نحو خمسة كيلو مترات. 

وقطع هؤلاء الجنود الأسلاك الشائكة المحيطة بالمدينة وأحاطوا ببيت مختار القرية، ووضعوا عبوات ناسفة في جدرانه وجدران البيت المحاذي له، ونسفوهما على من فيهما، وانسحبوا تحت حماية نيران زملائهم التي انصبت بغزارة على القرية وأهلها. وأسفرت هذه المذبحة عن سقوط عشرة من القتلى: شـيخين وثلاث نسـاء وخمسة أطفال، كما أسفرت عن وقوع ثمانية جرحى جميعهم من النساء والأطفال


مذبحة بيت لحم 26 يناير 1952:
في ليلة ذكرى ميلاد السيد المسيح عليه السلام لدى الطوائف المسيحية الشرقية، 26 يناير 1952، قامت دورية إسرائيلية بنسف منزل قريب من قرية بيت جالا على بُعد كيلو مترين من مدينة بيت لحم وأدى ذلك إلى استشهاد رب المنزل وزوجته. 

وفي الوقت نفسه اقتربت دورية أخرى من منزل آخر، على بُعد كيلو متر واحد شمالي بيت لحم قريباً من دير الروم الأرثوذكسي في مار إلياس، وأطلقت هذه الدورية النار على المنزل وقذفته بالقنابل اليدوية فقُتل صاحبه وزوجته وطفلان من أطفالهما وجُرح طفلان آخران. 

ودخلت دورية ثالثة في الليلة نفسها الأرض المنزوعة من السلاح في قطاع اللطرون، واجتازت ثلاثة كيلو مترات إلى أن أصبحت على بُعد خمسمائة متر من قرية عمواس فأمطرتها بنيران غريرة


مذبحة قرية فلمة 29 يناير 1953:
هاجمت سرية معززة قوتها بين 120 إلى 130 جندياً قرية فلمة العربية الواقعة في الضفة الغربية، ودكت القرية بمدافع الهاون حيث هدمت بعض بيوتها وخلفت تسعة شهداء بين العرب فضلاً عن أكثر من عشرين جريحاً. 


مذبحة مخيم البريج 28 أغسطس 1953:
هاجمت قوات الجيش الإسرائيلي مخيم البريج الفلسطيني في قطاع غزة حيث قتلت 20 شهيداً وجُرح 62 آخرون


مذبحة قلقيلية10 أكتوبر 1953:
حرص أهل قلقيلية على جمع المال وشراء أسلحة وذخيرة للجهاد ضد الصهاينة، ولم تنقطع الاشتباكات بينهم وبين عدوهم. ولم يكتم الإسرائيليون غضبهم من فشلهم في كسر شوكة سكان القرية، حتى أن موشيه ديان قال في اجتماع له على الحـدود إثر اشـتباك في يونيه 1953: "سأحرث قلقيلية حرثاً". 

وفي الساعة التاسعة من مساء العاشر من أكتوبر عام 1953 تسللت إلى قلقيلية مفرزة من الجيش الإسرائيلي تقدَّر بكتيبة مشاه وكتيبة مدرعات تساندهما كتيبتا مدفعية ميدان ونحو عشر طائرات مقاتلة، فقطعت أسلاك الهاتف ولغمت بعض الطرق في الوقت الذي احتشدت فيه قوة كبيرة في المستعمرات القريبة تحركت في الساعة العاشرة من مساء اليوم نفسه وهاجمت قلقيلية من ثلاثة اتجاهات مع تركيز الجهد الأساسي بقوة كتيبة المدرعات على مركز الشرطة فيها. لكن الحرس الوطني تصدى بالتعاون مع سكان القرية لهذا الهجوم وصمدوا بقوة وهو ما أدَّى إلى إحباطه وتراجُع المدرعات. وبعد ساعة عاود المعتدون الهجوم بكتيبة المشاه تحت حماية المدرعات بعد أن مهدوا للهجوم بنيران المدفعية الميدانية، وفشل هذا الهجوم أيضاً وتراجع العدو بعد أن تكبد بعض الخسائر. 

شعر سكان القرية أن هدف العدوان هو مركز الشرطة فزادوا قوتهم فيه وحشدوا عدداً كبيراً من الأهالي المدافعين هناك. ولكنهم تكبدوا خسائر كبيرة عندما عاودت المدفعية القصف واشتركت الطائرات في قصف القرية ومركز الشرطة بالقنابل. وفي الوقت نفسه هاجم العدو الإسرائيلي مرة ثالثة بقوة وتمكَّن من احتلال مركز الشرطة ثم تابع تقدُّمه عبر الشوارع مطلقاً النار على المنازل وعلى كل من يصادفه. وقد استُشهد قرابة سبعين من السكان ومن أهل القرى المجاورة الذين هبوا للنجدة، هذا فضلاً عن الخسائر المادية الكبيرة 

وكانت وحدة من الجيش الأردني متمركزة في منطقة قريبة من قلقيلية فتحركت للمساعدة في التصدي للعدوان غير أنها اصطدمت بالألغام التي زرعها الصهاينة فتكبدت بعض الخسائر، وقد قصفت المدفعية الأردنية العدو وكبدته بعض الخسائر، ثم انسحب الإسرائيليون بعد أن عاثوا بالقرية فساداً وتدميراً


مذبحة قبية 15 أكتوبر 1953: 
في منتصف شهر أكتوبر عام 1953 أغار جنود الفرقة 101 التابعة للجيش الإسرائيلي بقيادة أرييل شارون على القرية التي تقع شمال مدينة القدس في المنطقة الحدودية تحت إدارة الأردن. وطوَّق 600 جندي إسرائيلي القرية تماماً وقصفوها بصورة مركَّزة ودون تمييز، ثم دخلت قوة منهم إليها وهي تطلق النار عشوائياً بعد أن تمكنت من التخلص من المقاومة التي أبدتها قوة الحرس الوطني المحدودة في القرية. وبينما كان يجري حصد المدنيين العُزَّل بالرصاص قامت عناصر أخرى بتلغيم العديد من منازل الفلسطينيين وتدميرها على من فيها 

وقد تذرعت إسرائيل في البداية بأن الهجوم يأتي انتقاماً لمقتل امرأة يهودية وطفلها. كما مارست الخداع بادعائها أن مرتكبي المذبحة هم من المستوطنين الصهاينة وليسوا قوات نظامية. إلا أن مجلس الأمن الذي أدان الجرم الصهيوني قد اعتبره عملاً تم تدبيره منذ زمن طويل، وهو الأمر الذي أيدته اعترافات بعض القيادات الصهيونية/الإسرائيلية فيما بعد 

وأسفرت المذبحة عن سقوط 69 قتيلاً بينهم نساء وأطفال وشيوخ ، ونسف 41 منزلاً ومسجد وخزان مياه القرية في حين أُبيدت أُسر بكاملها مثل عائلة عبد المنعم قادوس المكونة من 12 فرداً 

وتُعَد مذبحة قبية علامة شهيرة في انتهاك إسرائيل للقانون والأعراف الدولية فضلاً عن حقوق الإنسان، ونموذجاً سافراً لسياستها الهادفة إلى مطاردة الشعب الفلسطيني واقتلاعه بتفريغ مناطق الهدنة عام 1948. وقد قام فدائيان عربيان يوم 25 نوفمبر 1987 (في الذكرى الحادية والثلاثين لمذبحة قبية) بعملية فدائية سمياها «عملية قبية». وقد استُشهد الفدائيان بعد أن قتل أحدهما ستة إسرائيلين


مذبحة مخالين 29 مارس 1954:
قامت قوة من الجيش الإسرائيلي مؤلفة من 300 جندي باجتياز خط الهدنة وتوغلت في أراضي الضفة الغربية مسافة أربعة كيلو مترات حتى وصلت إلى قرية مخالين بالقرب من بيت لحم، حيث ألقت كمية من القنابل على تجمعات السكان وبثت الألغام في بيوت القرية وفي المسجد الجامع. وأسفرت هذه المذبحة عن استشهاد أحد عشر عربياً وجُرح أربعة عشر آخرون


مذبحة دير أيوب 2 نوفمبر 1954:
في الساعة العاشرة من صباح ذلك اليوم خرج ثلاثة أطفال من قرية يالو الغربية لجمع الحطب، تراوحت أعمارهم بين الثامنة والثانية عشرة، وعند وصولهم إلى نقطة قريبة من دير أيوب على بُعد نحو أربعمائة متر من خط الهدنة فاجأهم بعض الجنود الإسرائيليين فولت طفلة منهم هاربة فأطلق الجنود النار عليها وأصابوها في فخذها، لكنها ظلت تجري إلى أن وصلت إلى قريتها وأخبرت أهلها. 

أسرع أهل الطفلين المتبقين إلى المكان المذكور فشاهدوا نحو اثنى عشر جندياً إسرائيلياً يسوقون أمامهم الطفلين باتجاه بطن الوادي في الجنوب حيث أوقفوهما وأطلقوا عليهما النار ثم اختفوا وراء خط الهدنة. وقد توفي أحد الطفلين لتوه، بينما ماتت الطفلة الأخرى صبيحة اليوم التالي في المستشفى الذي نُقلت إليه. 


مذبحة غزة الأولى 2 فبراير 1955:
بسبب طبيعة إسرائيل كدولة وظيفية حرص الاستعمار على استغلال وجودها لتصفية العداء المصري لسلسلة الأحلاف الاستعمارية ومنها حلف بغداد الذي كان يتزعم الدعوة إليه وتنفيذه نوري السعيد رئيس الوزراء العراقي آنذاك. ومع وضوح الموقف المصري صعَّدت إسرائيل موقفها العدواني تجاه مصر وعمدت إلى تنفيذ مذبحة في قطاع غزة الذي كانت الإدارة المصرية تشرف عليه. 

وبدايةً حاولت إدارة الصهاينة توجيه تهديد صريح لمصر بإمكان استعمالها سياسة القوة لتأديب الثورة المصرية وردعها. ومن ثم، ففي الوقت الذي كان فيه صلاح سالم عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة المصري يجتمع مع نوري السعيد رئيس وزراء العراق في 14 من أغسطس 1954 لإقناعه بالعدول عن ربط العراق بالأحلاف الاستعمارية ودعوته إلى توقيع معاهدة دفاع مشترك مع مصر، كانت قوة من الجيش الإسرائيلي تتسلل عبر خط الهدنة وتتوغل نحو ثلاثة كيلو مترات داخل حدود قطاع غزة حتى وصلت إلى محطة المياه التي تزود سكان غزة بالماء، فقتلت الفني المشرف على المحطة وبثت الألغام في مبنى المحطة وآلات الضخ 

ومع رفض الإدارة المصرية هذه التهديدات ومع استمرارها في الاتجاه الذي اختارته لنفسها، قامت قوات الصهاينة بتنفيذ مذبحة حقيقية في القطاع 

ففي الساعة الثامنة والنصف من مساء 28 فبراير عام 1955 اجتازت عدة فصائل من القوات الإسرائيلية خط الهدنة، وتقدمت داخل قطاع غزة إلى مسافة تزيد عن ثلاثة كيلو مترات، ثم بدأ كل فصيل من هذه القوات يُنفذ المهمة الموكولة إليه. فاتجه فصيل لمداهمة محطة المياه ونسفها، ثم توجَّه إلى بيت مدير محطة سكة حديد غزة، واستعد فصيل آخر لمهاجـمة المواقع المصرية بالرشاشـات ومـدافع الهاون والقنابل اليدوية، ورابط فصيل ثالث في الطريق لبث الألغام فيه ومنع وصول النجدة. ونجح المخطط إلى حدٍّ كبير 

وانفجرت محطة المياه، ورافق ذلك الانفجار انهمار الرصاص الإسرائيلي على معسكر الجيش المصري القريب من المحطة. وطلب قائد المعسكر النجدة من أقرب موقع عسكري فأسرعت السيارات الناقلة للجنود لتلبية النداء لكنها وقعت في الكمين الذي أعده الإسرائيليون في الطريق وارتفع إجمالي عدد ضحايا هذه المذبحة 39 قتيلاً و33 جريحاً 


مذبحة غزة الثانية 4 و5 أبريل 1956:
قصفت مدافع الجيش الإسرائيلي مدينة غزة، حيث استشهد 56 عربياً وجُرح 103 آخرون


مذبحة خان يونس الأولى (30 مايو 1955) والثانية 1 سبتمبر 1955:
وقعت بهذه المدينة مذبحتان في عام واحد، حيث شن الصهاينة عليها غارتين وقعت أولاهما في فجر يوم 30 من شهر مايو، وثانيتهما في الثانية من بعد منتصف ليلة الفاتح من سبتمبر في عام 1955. وراح ضحية العدوان الأول عشرون شهيداً وجرح عشرون آخرون. أما العدوان الثاني فشاركت فيه توليفة من الأسلحة شملت سلاح المدفعية والدبابات والمجنزرات المصفحة ووحدات مشاة وهندسة. وكانت حصيلة هذه المذبحة الثانية استشهاد ستة وأربعين عربياً وجرح خمسين آخرين 


مذبحة الرهوة 11ـ12 سبتمبر 1956:
قامت قوات الاحتلال الصهيوني في اليومين بمهاجمة مركز شرطة ومدرسة في قرية الرهوة حيث تم قتل خمسة عشر شهيداً عربياً ونُسفت المدرسة. 


مذبحة كفر قاسم 29 أكتوبر 1956:
في 29 أكتوبر 1956 وعشية العدوان الثلاثي على مصر تولت قوة حرس حدود تابعة للجيش الإسرائيلي تنفيذ حظر التجول على المنطقة التي تقع بها قرية كفر قاسم في المثلث على الحدود مع الأردن. وقد تلقَّى قائد القوة، ويُدعى الرائد شموئيل ملنيكي، الأوامر بتقديم موعد حظر التجول في المنطقة إلى الساعة الخامسة مساءً وهو الأمر الذي كان يستحيل أن يعلم به مواطنو القرية، وبخاصة أولئك الذين يعملون خارجها، وهو ما نبه إليه مختار القرية قائد القوة الإسرائيلية. كما تلقَّى ملنيكي توجيهات واضحة من العقيد شدمي بقتل العائدين إلى القرية دون علم بتقديم ساعة حظر التجول. "من الأفضل أن يكون هناك قتلى.. لا نريد اعتقالات.. دعنا من العواطف..". 

وكان أول الضحايا أربعة عمال حيوا الجنود الإسرائيليين بكلمة "شالوم" فردوا إليهم التحية بحصد ثلاثة منهم بينما نجا الفلسطيني الرابع حين توهموا أنه لقى مصرعه هو الآخر. كما قتلوا 12 امرأة كن عائدات من جمع الزيتون وذلك بعد أن استشار الملازم جبرائيل دهان القيادة باللاسلكي. وعلى مدى ساعة ونصف سقط 49 قتيلاً و13 جريحاً هم ضحايا مذبحة كفر قاسم. ويُلاحَظ أن الجنود الإسرائيليين سلبوا الضحايا نقودهم وساعات اليد

وقد التزمت السلطات الإسرائيلية الصمت إزاء المذبحة لمدة أسبوعين كاملين إلى أن اضطرت إلى إصدار بيان من مكتب رئيس الوزراء عقب تسرُّب أنبائها إلى الصحف ووسائل الإعلام. وللتغطية على الجريمة أجرت محاكمة لثلاثة عشر متهماً على رأسهم العقيد شدمي. وأسفرت المحاكمة عن تبرئة شدمي حيث شهد لصالحه موشي ديان وحاييم هيرتزوج، بينما عوقب ملنيكي بالسجن 17 عاماً وعوقب دهان وشالوم عوفر بالسجن 15 عاماً في حين حُكم على خمسة آخرين بأحكام تصل إلى سبع سنوات. وحظي الباقون بالبراءة 

وإذا كانت محاكمة المتهمين الصهاينة قد بدأت بعد عامين كاملين من المذبحة، فإنه قبل عام 1960 كانوا جميعاً خارج السجن يتمتعون بالحرية، حيث أصدر إسحق بن تسفي رئيس الدولة عفواً عنهم. والطريف أن الملازم دهان قد سارع بالرحيل إلى فرنسا معلناً سخطه على التمييز بين اليهود السفارد والإشكناز في الأحكام القضائية التي صدرت على مرتكبي مذبحة كفر قاسم 


مذبحة خان يونس الثالثة 3 نوفمبر 1956:
وقعت المذبحة أثناء احتلال الجيش الصهيوني بلدة خان يونس حيث تم فتح النار على سكان البلد، ومخيم اللاجئين المجاور لها حيث كان عدد الشهداء المدنيين من القرية والمخيم معاً 275 شهيداً 


مذبحة السموع 13 نوفمبر 1966:
شنت قوات المظليين الإسرائيلية هجوماً على قرية السموع في منطقة جبال الخليل. وقد خطط للعملية روفائيل إيتان واشترك في تنفيذها لواء دبابات ولواء مشاة تعززهما المدفعية وسلاح الجو الإسرائيلي 

بعد قصف القرية التي كانت خاضعة للإدارة الأردنية تسللت القوات الإسرائيلية إليها ونسفت 125 منزلاً وبناية بينها المدرسة والعيادة الطبية والمسجد، وذلك رغم المقاومة الباسلة التي أبداها سكان القرية والحامية الأردنية صغيرة العدد 

وقد أدان مجلس الأمن الدولي بقرار رقم 288 في ديسمبر من نفس العام المذبحة الإسرائيلية، ورفض تذرُّع إسرائيل الواهي بانفجار لغمين في أكتوبر 1966

جنوبي الخليل كمبرر للعدوان 

أدَّت المذبحة إلى قتل 18 وجرح 130 جميعهم من المدنيين بينهم نساء وأطفال وشيوخ. وتُعَد المذبحة نموذجاً للإرهاب المؤسسي المنظم الذي تمارسه الدولة الصيهونية


المذابح الصهيونية/الإسرائيلية بعد عام 1967


مذبحة مصنع أبي زعبل 12 فبراير 1970: 
بينما كانت حرب الاستنزاف بين مصر وإسـرائيل محصـورة في حدود المواقع العسـكرية في جبهة القتال وحسب، أغارت الطائرات الإسرائيلية القاذفة على مصنع أبي زعبل، وهو مصنع تملكه الشركة الأهلية للصناعات المعدنية وذلك صبيحة يوم 12 من فبراير عام 1970، حيث كان المصنع يعمل بطاقة 1300 عامل صباحاً. وقد أسفرت هذه الغارة عن استشهاد سبعين عاملاً وإصابة 69 آخرين، إضافة إلى حرق المصنع


مذبحة بحر البقر 8 أبريل 1970:
وقعت هذه المذبحة أيضاً بتأثير وجع حرب الاستنزاف من قلب إسرائيل حيث قامت الطائرات الإسرائيلية القاذفة في الثامن من أبريل عام 1970 بالهجوم على مدرسة صغيرة لأطفال الفلاحين في قرية بحر البقر، إحدى القرى التي تقع على أطراف محافظة الشرقية، ودكتها بالقذائف لمدة زادت عن عشر دقائق متواصلة وراح ضحيتها من الأطفال الأبرياء تسعة عشر طفلاً وجُرح أكثر من ستين آخرين. وجدير بالذكر أن القرية كانت خاوية من أية أهداف عسكرية 


مذبحة صيدا 16 يونيه 1982:
وقعت إبان العدوان الإسرائيلي على لبنان حين أجرت قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي في لبنان عملية قتل جماعي لما لا يقل عن 80 مدنياً ممن كانوا مختبئين في بعض ملاجئ المدينة


مذبحة صبرا وشاتيلا 16 ـ 18سبتمبر 1982:
وقعت هذه المذبحة بمخيم صابرا وشاتيلا الفلسطيني بعد دخول القوات الإسرائيلية الغازية إلى العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت وإحكام سيطرتها على القطاع الغربي منها. وكان دخول القوات الإسرائيلية إلى بيروت في حد ذاته بمنزلة انتهاك للاتفاق الذي رعته الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والذي خرجت بمقتضاه المقاومة الفلسطينية من المدينة 

وقد هيأت القوات الإسرائيلية الأجواء بعناية لارتكاب مذبحة مروعة نفَّذها مقاتلو الكتائب اللبنانية اليمينية انتقاماً من الفلسطينيين وحلفائهم اللبنانيين. وقامت المدفعية والطائرات الإسرائيلية بقصف صابرا وشاتيلا ـ رغم خلو المخيم من السلاح والمسلحين ـ وأحكمت حصار مداخل المخيم الذي كان خالياً من الأسلحة تماماً ولا يشغله سوى اللاجئين الفلسطينيين والمدنيين اللبنانيين العزل. وأدخلت هذه القوات مقاتلي الكتائب المتعطشين لسفك الدماء بعد اغتيال الرئيس اللبناني بشير الجميل. واستمر تنفيذ المذبحة على مدى أكثر من يوم كامل تحت سمع وبصر القادة والجنود الإسرائيليين وكانت القوات الإسرائيلية التي تحيط بالمخيم تعمل على توفير إمدادات الذخيرة والغذاء لمقاتلي الكتائب الذين نفَّذوا المذبحة 

وبينما استمرت المذبحة طوال يوم الجمعة وصباح يوم السبت أيقظ المحرر العسكري الإسرائيلي رون بن يشاي إرييل شارون وزير الدفاع في حكومة مناحم بيجين ليبلغه بوقوع المذبحة في صابرا وشاتيلا فأجابه شارون ببرود "عام سعيد". وفيما بعد وقف بيجين أمام الكنيست ليعلن باستهانة "جوييم قتلوا جوييم... فماذا نفعل؟" أي "غرباء قتلوا غرباء... فماذا نفعل؟". 

ولقد اعترف تقرير لجنة كاهان الإسرائيلية بمسئولية بيجين وأعضاء حكومته وقادة جيشه عن هذه المذبحة استناداً إلى اتخاذهم قرار دخول قوات الكتائب إلى صابرا وشاتيلا ومساعدتهم هذه القوات على دخول المخيم. إلا أن اللجنة اكتفت بتحميل النخبة الصهيونية الإسرائيلية المسئولية غير المباشرة. واكتفت بطلب إقالة شارون وعدم التمديد لروفائيل إيتان رئيس الأركان بعد انتهاء مدة خدمته في أبريل 1983. 

ولكن مسئولاً بالأسطول الأمريكي الذي كان راسياً قبالة بيروت أكد (في تقرير مرفق إلى البنتاجون تسرب إلى خارجها) المسئولية المباشرة للنخبة السياسية والعسكرية الإسرائيلية وتساءل: "إذا لم تكن هذه هي جرائم الحرب، فما الذي يكون؟". وللأسف فإن هذا التقرير لم يحظ باهتمام مماثل لتقرير لجنة كاهان، رغم أن الضابط الأمريكي ويُدعَى وستون بيرنيت قد سجل بدقة وساعة بساعة ملابسات وتفاصيل المذبحة والاجتماعات المكثفة التي دارت بين قادة الكتائب المنفذين المباشرين لها (إيلي حبيقة على نحو خاص) وكبار القادة والسياسيين الإسرائيليين للإعداد لها. 

ولقد راح ضحية مذبحة صابرا وشاتيلا 1500 شهيداً من الفلسطينيين واللبنانيين العزل بينهم الأطفال والنساء. كما تركت قوات الكتائب وراءها مئات من أشباه الأحياء. كما تعرَّضت بعض النساء للاغتصاب المتكرر. وتمت المذبحة في غيبة السلاح والمقاتلين عن المخيم وفي ظل الالتزامات الأمريكية المشددة بحماية الفلسطينيين وحلفائهم اللبنانيين من المدنيين العزل بعد خروج المقاومة من لبنان. 

وكانت مذبحة صابرا وشاتيلا تهدف إلى تحقيق هدفين: الأول الإجهاز على معنويات الفلسطينيين وحلفائهم اللبنانيين، والثاني المساهمة في تأجيج نيران العداوات الطائفية بين اللبنانيين أنفسهم


مذبحة عين الحلوة 16 مايو 1984:
عشية الانسحاب الإسرائيلي المنتظر من مدينة صيدا في جنوب لبنان، أوعزت إسرائيل إلى أحد عملائها ويُدعى حسين عكر بالتسلل إلى داخل مخيم عين الحلوة الفلسطيني المجاور لصيدا، واندفعت قوات الجيش الإسرائيلي وراءه بقوة 1500 جندي و150 آلية. وراح المهاجمون ينشرون الخراب والقتل في المخيم دون تمييز تحت الأضواء التي وفرتها القنابل المضيئة في سماء المخيم. واستمر القتل والتدمير من منتصف الليل حتى اليوم التالي حيث تصدت القوات الإسرائيلية لمظاهرة احتجاج نظمها أهالي المخيم في الصباح. كما فرضوا حصاراً على المخيم ومنعوا الدخول إليه أو الخروج منه حتى بالنسبة لسيارات الإسعاف وذلك إلى ساعة متأخرة من نهار ذلك اليوم 

وأسفرت المذبحة عن سقوط 15 فلسطينياً بين قتيل وجريح بينهم شباب وكهول وأطفال ونساء فضلاً عن تدمير 140 منزلاً واعتقال 150 بينهم نساء وأطفال وشيوخ 


مذبحة سحمر 20 سبتمبر 1984:


داهمت قوات الجيش الإسرائيلي وعميلها أنطون لحد (جيش لبنان الجنوبي) قرية سحمر الواقعة بجنوب لبنان. وقامت القوات بتجميع سكان القرية في الساحة الرئيسية لاستجوابهم بشأن مصرع أربعة من عناصر العميل لحد على أيدي المقاومة الوطنية اللبنانية بالقرب من القرية. وأطلق الجنود الإسرائيليون وأتباع "لحد" النار من رشاشاتهم على سكان القرية العزل وفق أوامر الضابط الإسرائيلي ولحد شخصياً. فسقط من ساحة القرية على الفور 13 قتيلاً وأربعون جريحاً 

وقد حاولت إسرائيل التهرب من تبعة جرمها بالادعاء أن قوات لحد هي وحدها المسئولة عن المذبحة، وذلك على غرار محاولتها في صابرا وشاتيلا. إلا أن العديد من الناجين من المذبحة أكدوا أن عدداً كبيراً ممن نفذوها كانوا يتحدثون العبرية فيما بينهم، بينما يتحدثون العربية بصعوبة. كما أن ما حدث في سحمر يمثل نموذجاً لوقائع يومية شهدها لبنان وجنوبه أثناء غزو القوات الإسرائيلية في يونيه 1982 واحتلاله 


مذبحة حمامات الشط 11 أكتوبر 1985: 
بعد خروج منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية من بيروت بنحو ثلاثة سنوات تعقبت الطائرات الإسرائيلية مكاتبها وقيادتها التي انتقلت إلى تونس. وشنت هذه الطائرات في 11 أكتوبر 1985 غارة على ضاحية حمامات الشط جنوبي العاصمة التونسية، وأسفرت عن سقوط 50 شهيداً ومائة جريح حيث انهمرت القنابل والصواريخ على هذه الضاحية المكتظة بالسكان المدنيين التي اختلطت فيها العائلات الفلسطينية بالعائلات التونسية. 

واستمراراً في نهج الإرهاب الصهيوني الإسرائيلي لم تتورَّع تل أبيب عن إعلان مسئوليتها عن هذه الغارة رسمياً متفاخرة بقدرة سلاحها الجوي على ضرب أهداف في المغرب العربي 


مذبحة الحرم الإبراهيمي 25 فبراير 1994 ـ الجمعة الأخيرة في رمضان:
بعد اتفاقات أوسلو أصبحت مدينة الخليل بالضفة الغربية موضع اهتمام خاص على ضوء أجواء التوتر التي أحاطت بالمستوطنين الإسرائيليين بعد طرح السؤال: هل يجري إخلاء المستوطنات وترحيل المستوطنين فيها في إطار مفاوضات الحل النهائي بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين؟ وتكمن هذه الأهمية الخاصة في أن مدينة الخليل تُعَد مركزاً لبعض المتطرفين من المستوطنين نظراً لأهميتها الدينية. وإن جاز القول فالخليل ثاني مدينة مقدَّسة في أرض فلسطين بعد القدس الشريف 

وفجر يوم الجمعة الأخيرة من شهر رمضان الموافق 25 فبراير عام 1994 سمحت القوات الإسرائيلية التي تقوم على حراسة الحرم الإبراهيمي بدخول المستوطن اليهودي المعروف بتطرفه باروخ جولدشتاين إلى الحرم الشريف وهو يحمل بندقيته الآلية وعدداً من خزائن الذخيرة المجهزة. وعلى الفور شرع جولدشتاين في حصد المصلين داخل المسجد. وأسفرت المذبحة عن استشهاد 60 فلسطينياً فضلاً عن إصابة عشرات آخرين بجراح، وذلك قبل أن يتمكن من تبقَّى على قيد الحياة من السيطرة عليه وقتله 

ولقد تردد أن أكثر من مسلح إسرائيلي شارك في المذبحة إلا أن الرواية التي سادت تذهب إلى انفراد جولدشتاين بإطلاق النار داخل الحرم الإبراهيمي. ومع ذلك فإن تعامل الجنود الإسرائيليين والمستوطنين المسلحين مع ردود الفعل التلقائية الفورية إزاء المذبحة التي تمثلت في المظاهرات الفلسطينية اتسمت باستخدام الرصاص الحي بشكل مكثَّف، وفي غضون أقل من 24 ساعة على المذبحة سقط 53 شهيداً فلسطينياً أيضاً في مناطق متفرقة ومنها الخليل نفسها 

وسارعت الحكومة الإسرائيلية إلى إدانة المذبحة معلنةً تمسكها بعملية السلام مع الفلسطينيين. كما سعت إلى حصر مسئوليتها في شخص واحد هو جولد شتاين واكتفت باعتقال عدد محدود من رموز جماعتي كاخ وكاهانا ممن أعلنوا استحسانهم جريمة جولد شتاين، وأصدرت قراراً بحظر نشاط المنظمتين الفج. ولكن من الواضح أن كل هذه الإجراءات إجراءات شكلية ليس لها مضمون حقيقي. فالنخبة الإسرائيلية، وضمنها حكومة ائتلاف العمل، تجاهلت عن عمد المساس بأوضاع المستوطنين ومن ذلك نزع سلاحهم 

ولا شك في أن مستوطنة كريات أربع في قلب الخليل (وهي المستوطنة التي جاء منها جولد شتاين) تمثل حالة نماذجية سافرة لخطورة إرهاب المستوطنين الذين ظلوا يحتفظون بأسلحتهم، بل حرصت حكومة العمل، ومن بعدها حكومة الليكود على الاستمرار في تغذية أحلامهم الاستيطانية بالبقاء في الخليل ودغدغة هواجسهم الأمنية بالاستمرار في تسليحهم في مواجهة الفلسطينيين العزل. بل تعمدت حكومتا العمل والليكود كلتاهما تأجيل إعادة الانتشار المقرر بمقتضى الاتفاقات الفلسطينية الإسرائيلية كي تضمن لحوالي أربعة آلاف مستوطن يهودي بالخليل أسباب البقاء على أسس عنصرية متميِّزة (أمنية ومعيشية) في مواجهة مائة ألف فلسطيني لا زالوا معرَّضين لخطر مذابح أخرى على طراز جولد شتاين 

وتكمن أهمية جولد شتاين في أنه يمثل نموذجاً للإرهابي الصهيوني الذي لا يزال من الوارد أن تفرز أمثاله مرحلة ما بعد أوسلو. ورغم أن مهنة جولد شتاين هي الطب فقد دفعه النظام الاجتماعي التعليمي الذي نشأ فيه كمستوطن إلى ممارسات عنصرية اشتهر بها ومنها الامتناع عن علاج الفلسطينيين، وجولد شتاين يطنطن بعبارات عن استباحة دم غير اليهود ويحتفظ بذكريات جيدة من جيش إسرائيل الذي تعلَّم أثناء خدمته به ممارسة الاستعلاء المسلح على الفلسطينيين. وهو في كل الأحوال كمستوطن لا يفارقه سلاحه أينما ذهب 

ومما يبرهن على قابلية تكرار نموذج جولد شتاين مستقبلاً قيام مستوطن آخر بإطلاق النار في سوق الخليل على الفلسطينيين العزل بعد ثلاثة أعوام من مذبحة الحرم الإبراهيمـي. وقد تحوَّل قـبر جــولد شتاين إلى مزار مقــدَّس للمسـتوطنين الصهـاينــة في الضـفة الغربية


مذبحة قانا 18 أبريل 1996:
وقعت مذبحة قانا في يوم 18 أبريل 1996، وهي جزء من عملية كبيرة سُميَّت «عملية عناقيد الغضب» بدأت في يوم 11 من الشهر نفسه واستمرت حتى 27 منه حين تم وقف إطلاق النار. وتُعَد هذه العملية الرابعة من نوعها للجيش الإسرائيلي تجاه لبنان بعد اجتياح 1978 وغزو 1982، واجتياح 1993، واستهدفت 159 بلدة وقرية في الجنوب والبقاع الغربي 

كانت هذه العملية تستهدف ثلاثة أهداف أساسية غير تلك التي أعلنها القادة والزعماء الرسميون والإعلاميون في إسرائيل: الحد من عملية تآكل هيبة الجيش الإسرائيلي، ومحاولة نزع سلاح حزب الله أو على الأقل تحجيمه وتقييد نشاطه من خلال الضغط إلى الدرجة القصوى على القيادتين اللبنانية والسورية لتحقيق هذا الهدف، ورفع معنويات عملاء إسرائيل في جيش لبنان الجنوبي الموالي للكيان الصهيوني الذي يعيش جنده وقادته حالة رعب وقلق وارتباك وخوف على المصير المتوقع بعد الوصول لتسوية نهائية للوضع في لبنان. وكانت الزعامات الصهيونية في إسرائيل قد أعلنت أن الهدف من وراء هذه العملية هو أمن مستعمرات الشمال وأمن الجنود الإسرائيليين في الحزام المحتل في جنوب لبنان، إلا أن المراقبين رصدوا تصريحات لوزراء الدفاع والخارجية، بل شيمون بيريز نفسه (رئيس وزراء إسرائيل في ذلك الوقت) تشير للأهداف الثلاثة التي ذكرناها سلفاً 

ولا يمكن تجاهل اقتراب موعد الانتخابات الإسرائيلية ورغبة رئيس الوزراء (شيمون بيريز) آنذاك في استعراض سطوته وجبروته أمام الناخب الإسرائيلي حتى يواجه الانتقادات التي وجهها له المتشددون داخل إسرائيل بعد الخطوات التي قطعها في سبيل تحقيق هذا قدر يسير من التفاهم مع العرب 

فمنذ تفاهم يوليه 1993 الذي تم التوصل إليه في أعقاب اجتياح 1993 المعروف بعملية «تصفية الحسابات»، التزم الطرفان اللبناني والصهيوني بعدم التعرض للمدنيين. والتزم الجانب اللبناني بهذا التفاهم وانصرف عن مهاجمة شمال إسرائيل إلى محاولة تطهير جنوب لبنان من القوات التي احتلته في غزو 1982 المعروف بعملية «تأمين الجليل». ومع تزايد قوة وجرأة حزب الله في مقاومة القوات المحتلة لجنوب لبنان فزعت إسرائيل وشرعت في خرق التفاهم ومهاجمة المدنيين قبل العسكريين في عمليات محدودة إلى أن فَقَدت أعصابها، الأمر الذي ترجمه شيمون بيريز إلى عملية عسكرية يحاول بها أن يسترد بها هيبة جيش إسرائيل الذي تحطَّم على صخرة المقاومتين اللبنانية والفلسطينية ويستعيد بها الوجه العسكري لحزب العمل بعد أن فَقَد الجنرال السابق رابين باغتياله 

ومما يُعَد ذا دلالة في وصف سلوك الإسرائيليين بالهلع هو حجم الذخيرة المُستخدَمة مقارنةً بضآلة القطاع المُستهدَف. فرغم صغر حجم القطاع المُستهدَف عسكرياً وهو جنوب لبنان والبقاع الغربي إلا أن طائرات الجيش الإسرائيلي قامت بحوالي 1500 طلعة جوية وتم إطلاق أكثر من 32 ألف قذيفة، أي أن المعدل اليومي لاستخدام القوات الإسرائيلية كان 89 طلعة جوية، و1882 قذيفة مدفعية 

وقد تدفَّق المهاجرون اللبنانيون على مقار قوات الأمم المتحدة المتواجدة بالجنوب ومنها مقر الكتيبة الفيجية في بلدة قانا. فقامت القوات الإسرائيلية بقذف الموقع الذي كان يضم 800 لبنانياً إلى جانب قيامها بمجارز أخرى في الوقت نفسه في بلدة النبطية ومجدل زون وسحمر وجبل لبنان وعاث في اللبنانيين المدنيين العزل تقتيلاً 

وأسفرت هذه العملية عن مقتل 250 لبنانياً منهم 110 لبنانيين في قانا وحدها، بالإضافة للعسكريين اللبنانيين والسوريين وعدد من شهداء حزب الله. كما بلغ عدد الجرحى الإجمالي 368 جريحاً، بينهم 359 مدنياً، وتيتَّم في هذه المجزرة أكثر من 60 طفلاً قاصراً 

وبعد قصف قانا سرعان ما تحوَّل هذا إلى فضيحة كبرى لإسرائيل أمام العالم فسارعت بالإعلان أن قصف الموقع تم عن طريق الخطأ. ولكن الأدلة على كذب القوات الإسرائيلية بدأت تظهر وتمثَّل الدليل الأول في فيلم فيديو تم تصويره للموقع والمنطقة المحيطة به أثناء القصف وظهرت فيه لقطة توضح طائرة استطلاع إسرائيلية بدون طيار تُستخدَم في توجيه المدفعية وهي تُحلق فوق الموقع أثناء القصف المدفعي. بالإضافة لما أعلنه شهود العيان من العاملين في الأمم المتحدة من أنهم شاهدوا طائرتين مروحيتين بالقرب من الموقع المنكوب. ومن جانبه علَّق رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي (شيمون بيريز) بقوله: "إنها فضيحة أن يكون هناك 800 مدني يقبعون أسفل سقف من الصاج ولا تبلغنا الأمم المتحدة بذلك". وجاء الرد سريعاً واضحاً، إذ أعلن مسئولو الأمم المتحدة أنهم أخبروا إسرائيل مراراً بوجود تسعة آلاف لاجئ مدني يحتمون بمواقع تابعة للأمم المتحدة. كما أعلنوا للعالم أجمع أن إسرائيل وجهت نيرانها للقوات الدولية ولمنشآت الأمم المتحدة 242 مرة في تلك الفترة، وأنهم نبَّهوا القوات الإسـرائيلية إلى اعتدائها على موقـع القوات الدولية في قانا أثناء القصف 

ولقد أكد تقرير الأمم المتحدة مسئولية حكومة شيمون بيريز وجيشه عن هذه المذبحة المتعمدة. ورغم الضغوط الأمريكية والإسرائيلية التي مورست على الدكتور بطرس غالي أمين عام الأمم المتحدة آنذاك لإجباره على التستر على مضمون هذا التقرير فإن دكتور غالي كشف عن جوانب فيه، وهو الأمر الذي قيل إنه كان من بين أسباب إصرار واشنطن على حرمانه من الاستمرار في موقعه الدولي لفترة ثانية 

وفي عام 1997 اتخذت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة قراراً يدعو إسرائيل لدفع تعويضات لضحايا المذبحة، وهو الأمر الذي رفضته تل أبيب 

وتكتسب هذه المذبحة أهمية خاصة على ضوء أن حكومة ائتلاف العمل الإسرائيلي تتحمل المسئولية عنها رغم ما روجته عن سعيها الصادق من أجل السلام مع العرب ودعوة شيمون بيريز لفكرة السوق الشرق أوسطية. ومن المفارقات التي تستحق التسجيل أنه رغم قيامه بعملية عناقيد الغضب (ومذبحة قانا) إلا أنها لم تحقق أياً من أغراضها المباشرة أو غير المباشرة، فالمقاومة لا تزال مستمرة في جنوب لبنان وبيريز لم يُنتخَب رئيساً للوزراء



المصدر : موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية



د.عبدالوهاب المسيري[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]يديعوت أحرونوت: عمر سليمان طلب من "بن إليعازر" إرجاء زيارته لمصر لأجل غير مسمى

كتب أحمد حسن بكر وعوض الغنام (المصريون): : بتاريخ 5 - 3 - 2007
تأجلت زيارة وزير البنى التحتية بالحكومة الإسرائيلية بنيامين بن إليعازر التي كانت مقررة إلى مصر بعد غد الخميس لأجل غير مسمى، بناءً على طلب مصر بسبب الضجة التي أثارها عرض فيلم وثائقي يكشف عن مسئوليته المباشرة عن قتل 250 جنديًا مصريًا أعزل في منطقة العريش بعد انتهاء المعارك في حرب يونيو 1967م.
وكان يفترض أن يجري بن إليعاز خلال الزيارة مباحثات مع مدير المخابرات المصرية اللواء عمر سليمان ووزير البترول سامح فهمي حول اتفاقيات لتصدير الغاز المصري لإسرائيل، لكنها أرجأت بسبب حالة الغضب بالشارع المصري جراء الكشف عن المذبحة الإسرائيلية، في وقت تخشى فيه تل أبيب من أن تمثل ردود الفعل السياسية والشعبية المصرية الغاضبة ضغوطا على الحكومة المصرية لإعادة النظر في اتفاقيات تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل.
وذكرت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية أن اللواء عمر سليمان طلب رسميًا من بن إليعازر تأجيل زيارته بسبب الأجواء المشحونة ضده في مصر ومخاوف من انطلاق تظاهرات غاضبة إذا ما أجريت الزيارة في موعدها المحدد سلفًا.
في المقابل، جدد بن إليعازر نفيه قتل الجنود المصريين, قائلاً: إن من قتلوا كانوا من لواء فدائيين فلسطينيين يشنون عمليات انطلاقًا من قطاع غزة خاصة
ضد وحدة "لواء شاكيد" التي كان يخدم بها وقد قتلوا خلال المعارك.
وقال إن وحدته على العكس من ذلك ساعدت قبل يومين من الحادث كتيبة مصرية كانت توقفت عن القتال, ما أدى إلى حدوث التباس بأن جنود هذه الكتيبة هم من تعرضوا للقتل، حسب زعمه.
بدوره، اعتبر مارك ريجيف المتحدث باسم الخارجية الإسرائيلية أن الحكومة الإسرائيلية لا ترى أن هناك ما يدعو لنشوب أزمة بين القاهرة وتل أبيب جراء ذلك، لأن ما ذكر من معلومات حول قضية قتل الأسرى المصريين تم تحريفه، حسب زعمه.
وكانت الخارجية المصرية استدعت أمس الأول السفير الإسرائيلي في القاهرة شالوم كوهين لطلب إيضاحات, كما طلبت من سفيرها بتل أبيب الحصول على نسخة من الفيلم من الحكومة الإسرائيلية.
وأدت قضية كشف مقتل الأسرى المصريين إلى غضب رسمي وشعبي في البلاد، وبلغ الغضب ذروته في جلسة مجلس الشعب أمس الأول حينما طالب عدد من النواب بينهم أعضاء بالحزب "الوطني" بطرد السفير "الكلب" و"الكافر" وإعلان الحرب على إسرائيل.
إلى ذلك، طالب ممدوح لبيب المحامي بالنقض بإصدار قرار بوضع بن إليعاز على قائمة الممنوعين من دخول مصر والقبض عليه في حالة دخوله وعرضه على القضاء المصري بتهمة القتل العمد للمصريين الأبرياء الذين اعترف بقتلهم.
كما تعهد لبيب بتزعم تكتل لرجال القانون وعدد من الحقوقيين بملاحقة الوزير بن إليعاز أمام القضاء الدولي من خلال المحكمة الجنائية ومحكمة مجرمي الحرب لكونه ارتكب أفعال إجرامية لحق الأسري المصريين ما بين عامي 56 – 67 حسب اعترافاته التليفزيونية، وهو ما يمثل اعترافًا شخصيًا منه بارتكاب هذه الأفعال المشينة.
كانت القناة الأولى بالتلفزيون الإسرائيلي عرضت في 26 فبراير فيلمًا وثائقيًا جديد أظهر قيام الجيش الإسرائيلي بقتل 250 أسيرًا مصريًا في شبه جزيرة سيناء عقب انتهاء القتال في حرب يونيو عام 1967م.
وأكد عدد كبير من جنود وحدة الدوريات المسماة "شكيد" التي أنشئت عام 1954م وأنيطت بها مهمة حراسة الحدود مع مصر والأردن، أن عمليات القتل التي قاموا بها بدم بارد ضد جنود من وحدة الكوماندوز المصرية جاءت في طريق انسحابهم للغرب داخل سيناء بعد توقف القتال.
وأوضح الكثيرون من أولئك الجنود الذين خدموا تحت إمرة بنيامين بن إليعازر وزير البنى التحتية الحالي، أنهم قتلوا الجنود المصريين مدفوعين بشهوة الانتقام، وتطبيقاً لتعليمات عسكرية من قادتهم. وبرر بعضهم تنفيذ أوامر الإعدام بسبب صغر سنهم آنذاك، موضحين أنهم كانوا سيرفضون التعليمات العسكرية لو كانوا يتمتعون بوعيهم اليوم.
وقالوا إن بن اليعاز شارك بنفسه في عمليات مطاردة الجنود المصريين المنسحبين وقتلهم بدم بارد حيث كان يرغمهم على النوم على الأرض على وجوههم بعد تقييد أيديهم من الخلف ثم يطلق عليهم الرصاص من خلف الرأس.
وأشاروا إلى أن الأوامر الصادرة إليهم من بن اليعازر كانت تقضي بإطلاق الرصاص على الجنود المصريين العزل حتى بعد أن كانوا يرفعون إيديهم مستسلمين.
وروى بن إليعازر الذي شارك بعمليات الملاحقة والقتل كيف تمت مطاردة الجنود المصريين بمروحية كانت تنزل جنودًا على الأرض فيرمونهم بالنار رغم عدم قدرتهم على القتال بعد انتهاء المعركة ونفاد ذخائرهم. وأضاف: "أذكر لجوء بعض الجنود المصريين للاختباء بالرمال لكن أفراد وحدة شكيد اكتشفوهم وقتلوهم".
وتخللت الفيلم مقاطع وثائقية مصورة تظهر إطلاق النار على الجنود المصريين رغم كونهم بلا سلاح أو رافعي الأيدي وهم على الأرض[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

ومتابعة لما نشرته وكالات الأنباء 

[frame="1 80"]شهادات إسرائيلية عن تعذيب المدنيين الفلسطينيين


كشف ضابط في جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلي شهادات مريعة عن قيام زملائه الجنود بعمليات تنكيل بالمواطنين الفلسطينيين وتعذيبهم خلال الانتفاضة الثانية، محذرا من أن الاحتلال سيدمر القيم الأخلاقية اليهودية.
وكان مركز السبيل المسكوني في مدينة الناصرة قد استضاف الضابط عوديد نعمان من حركة "يكسرون الصمت" للجنود المسرحين والذي قدم شهاداته عن ممارسات الجنود في الضفة الغربية خاصة في مدينتي الخليل ونابلس في السنوات الأخيرة.
و"يكسرون الصمت" هي حركة إسرائيلية تضم نحو ألف جندي أنشأها قبل ثلاث سنوات جنود وضباط الاحتلال، لحماية الجيش من "التدهور الأخلاقي" ومن أجل إنهاء الاحتلال.
وأشار نعمان لظاهرة إطلاق النار على الأهداف الفلسطينية نتيجة "الملل" أو التسلية وممارسة "هواية" كما يقول الجنود أنفسهم.
وعرض الضابط شهادة لجندي من وحدة "إجوز" خدم في بيت لحم في يوليو/تموز 2002 كان يستقل مجنزرة برفقة ثلاثة جنود ويجوبون شوارع المدينة للتثبت من امتثال الفلسطينيين لحظر التجول المعلن من قبل الجيش.
وأضافت الشهادة الموقعة باسم الجندي الشاهد "وخلال ذلك أصدر قائد المجموعة أمرا برمي قنابل غازية نحو أسرة فلسطينية كانت تجلس على شرفة منزلها وتأكل البطيخ بدعوى أنها خرقت بذلك حظر التجول وأنها تقوم بمراقبة تحركات القوات تمهيدا لاستهدافها. وبدأ الجنود يتنافسون من سيصوب قنبلته إلى داخل البيت أولا".
واستعرض نعمان الترهيب اليومي للمدنيين الفلسطينيين والعبث بممتلكاتهم والتعامل معهم، وأضاف على لسان جندي في وحدة "حروب" من العام 2003 كان يخدم في منطقة نابلس "يصطف الفلسطينيون في طوابير كل صباح لعبور الحواجز فيقوم الجنود أحيانا بمصادرة مفاتيح مركباتهم دون ذنب اقترفوه وإجبارهم على العودة بسيارات أجرة، فيما يطلب من الآخرين الرقص والغناء وحتى تكليفهم بشراء الفلافل للجنود".
وأشار نعمان لشهادة جندي آخر من الوحدة التي كلفت باحتلال مقر الرئيس الراحل ياسر عرفات في أبريل/نيسان 2002 حيث أكد أن مجموعة من الصبية قامت بالتظاهر وإلقاء الحجارة والزجاجات الحارقة على الجنود، لكنها لم تشكل أي خطر عليهم لبعدهم عنهم مسافة ثلاثمائة متر.
وأضاف "هناك وفيما كان عدد كبير من حرس الحدود يستعدون لتفريق المظاهرة وصلت سيارة جيب نزل منها قائد الوحدة العاملة في رام الله وأخذ يطلق النيران على الصبية خلافا لتعليماته السابقة لنا".
وقدم مندوب "يكسرون الصمت" شهادة أخرى جاءت على لسان جندي من وحدة المدفعية التي عملت في دير البلح فقال "خلال صيف 2001 نصبنا كمينا بمساعدة دبابة وبتعليمات من قائد المجموعة قام الجندي داخل الدبابة برمي خزانات مياه الشرب المثبتة على أسطح البيوت بهدف الردع أو لأنه خطر على بال القائد ذلك ولا يزال مشهد المياه المتدفقة من الخزانات ماثلا في خيالي".
ووردت الشهادة التي تلتها على لسان بعض الجنود الذين عملوا في رفح في صيف 2003 وفيها قالوا "تلقينا الأوامر بإطلاق النار على سواتر ترابية أو جدران مرة كل ربع ساعة بغية ردع السكان لكننا رمينا البيوت بـ1500 رصاصة".
وفي شهادة إضافية قدم الضابط نعمان شهادة مكتوبة أخرى لجندي من وحدة المدفعية رقم 55 تروي كيف أنه ورفاقه كانوا يقومون بحملة اعتقالات في منطقة ترقوميا وأثناء عودتهم واظبوا على إطلاق الرصاص نحو أفران الخبز التي فتحت أبوابها في ساعات الفجر انتقاما لإلقاء حجارة عليهم.
كما نفى الضابط نعمان أن تكون هذه الشهادات محاولة لتطهير الضمير فقط لافتا إلى أن "يكسرون الصمت" تهدف خدمة مصلحة إسرائيل بالدرجة الأولى من خلال تخليصها من وباء الاحتلال.
وديع عواودة[/frame]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[frame="1 80"]
تحقيقات صحيفة الأهرام


الأدلة كافية ضد من ارتكب الجريمة
حـق الأسـري لن يضيع 



هكذا كانت تعود نعوش الاسرى 
لعله من المضحك أن يقول بنيامين بن أليعازر الوزير الإسرائيلي عندما حاول التنصل من جريمته الوحشية بأن الجنود الذين جري قتلهم في الفيلم التسجيلي ليسوا جنودا مصريين‏,‏ وإنما جنود فلسطينيين‏..‏ وهو استخفاف ليس بعده استخفاف‏,‏ وحتي لو كانوا جنودا غير مصريين فالاعتراف بالجريمة بات أمرا واقعا‏..‏ ولأن حق الدم يعد من الشرائع الإلهية التي أقرت بها الديانة اليهودية قبل الاسلامية والمسيحية ونظمتها أيضا القوانين والدساتير والمواثيق العالمية فقد أصبح من الملح الآن توثيق هذه الجرائم الوحشية والانتقال بها إلي الاطار القانوني الرسمي والمحاكمات العادلة بعيدا عن الصراخ والعويل‏,‏ خاصة أننا أمام عشرات الوقائع لجرائم متنوعة بعضها عرفناه والبعض الآخر لم يكشف عنه النقاب فضلا عن كون بعض مرتكبي هذه الجرائم مازالوا علي قيد الحياة‏.‏

تحقيقات الأهرام حاولت الاجابة عن الأسئلة التي تدور في الأذهان الآن حول كيفية توثيق القضية وإعادة الحقوق ومن ثم إطفاء نار الغضب المشتعل في رمال سيناء وفي صدور الآباء والأبناء الذين غدر العدو بأهاليهم‏..‏ وفي هذا السياق تحدث الينا الدكتور فؤاد رياض القاضي السابق بمحكمة يوجوسلافيا وقال كلاما يستحق أن تقرأ بعناية كل تفاصيله‏.‏

بداية نشير إلي أن هناك تحركات حالية تجري بجدية علي عدة مستويات أولها علي مستوي وزارة الخارجية التي بدأت فعلا في تجميع الوثائق الرسمية والملفات القانونية التي تدين اسرائيل وطالبت رسميا السفير الإسرائيلي وحكومته بالتحقيق الفوري في القضية وتقديم شريط الانتهاكات الوحشية إلي مصر وضم هذه القضية إلي القضية الأولي التي سبق لوزارة الخارجية إقامتها ضد إسرائيل في نهاية التسعينيات‏,‏ والتي حاولت إسرائيل التنصل منها وإنكار الاتهامات‏,‏ وربما لهم لدي مصر في ذلك الوقت قرائن كافية‏.‏

الدعوي القضائية
هناك تحرك آخر يجري علي مستوي منظمات حقوق الإنسان والمجلس القومي والمجتمع المدنيء حيث طالبت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أمس ـ علي حسب قول حافظ أبوسعدة أمين عام المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان ـ بتحريك الدعوي القضائية والتحقيق في البلاغات المقدمة من المنظمة إلي النائب العام‏..‏

وقال سعدة‏..‏ يجب علي النيابة العامة تحريك الدعوي العمومية والتحقيق في جرائم قتل الأسري المصريين من المدنيين والعسكريين باعتبارها من الجرائم التي يعاقب علي ارتكابها طبقا لقانون العقوبات المصري والاتفاقيات الدولية‏,‏ وقدمت المنظمة العديد من الوثائق والادلة ومواد الاتهام وحتي لا تتوه القضية فقد حددت المنظمة أربعة اتجاهات للتحرك الأول يتمثل في حث الجهات الرسمية علي وضع القضية في صدارة الاهتمامات الدولية من أجل إجراء تحقيقات جدية‏,‏ والثاني يتمثل في دعوة مجلس الأمن إلي تشكيل محكمة جنائية خاصة لمحاكمة الجنود والضباط الإسرائيليين المتهمين‏,‏ والمحور الثالث أن تقدم وزارة الخارجية ما لديها من وثائق وملفات حول جرائم الأسري إلي النائب العام المصري لضمه إلي ملف التحقيق‏..‏ ويبقي الأمر الرابع الذي يتعلق بمخاطبة الصليب الأحمر الدولي‏.‏

القرائن
ومع تفاعل الأحداث كان من الضروري أن نلتقي بالدكتور فؤاد رياض أستاذ القانون الدولي والقاضي السابق بمحكمة يوجوسلافيا فضلا عن كونه عضوا بالمجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان باعتباره من أكبر الخبراء في محاكمات مجرمي الحرب ومرتكبي الجرائم ضد الإنسانية يقول عندما نتناول هذه القضية بنظرة عميقة نجد أمامنا عدة طرق تكمل بعضها بعضا للتصدي لهذه الجرائم والحصول علي حقوقنا وأول هذه الخطوات أن تبدأ فورا بالمطالبة بانشاء لجنة تحقيق دولية فالقرائن الموجودة والتي طغت علي السطح حاليا وبخاصة الاعترافات التي ادلي بها القادة العسكريون الإسرائيليون تسمح بطلب المحاكمة حتي ولو لم تكن تصل في نظر إسرائيل لمرتبة الدليل القاطع‏...‏ ذلك أن هناك تفرقة بين القرائن التي تسمح بتوجيه الاتهام وبين الادلة القاطعة التي يبني عليها الحكم القضائي‏,‏ فقد أستقر العمل امام المحاكم الجنائية الدولية علي الاكتفاء بما يعرف بالقرائن المعقولة لتوجيه الاتهام للمتهم‏,‏ دون أن تصل هذه القرائن إلي مرتبة الأدلة القاطعة اللازمة لاصدار حكم نهائي‏.‏

وبالتالي فإن كافة القرائن الحالية تتطلب القيام بعدة خطوات فورية نظرا لوضوح جسامة مخالفة الأفعال المرتكبة لقواعد القانون الجنائي الدولي ولأحكام إتفاقيات جنيف وملحقاتها وذلك بجانب المطالبة بلجنة تحقيق دولية للتحقق من الاتهامات‏,‏ فالاعترافات رغم أهميتها لا ترفي لمرتبة الأدلة القاطعة وفقا لما جري عليه القضاء الدولي اذ قد يكون الدافع وراءه اليها التستر علي مسئولين حقيقيين‏.‏

وهذا ما تم إجراؤه بالنسبة لجرائم الحرب امام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوجوسلافيا السابقة حيث شكلت الأمم المتحدة لجنة تحقيق دولية برئاسة عالم مصري هو الدكتور شريف بسيوني لتقصي الحقائق‏,‏ وتمت المحاكمات بعد ذلك في ضوء الأدلة التي توصل اليها وإنتهت المحاكمة بتقديم رئيس دولة‏(‏ هي صربيا‏)‏ ذاته كمجرم حرب وتوجيه العديد من الاتهامات اليه وصلت إلي مرتبة الابادة الجماعية وبالتالي فنحن الآن أمام وقائع مشابهة وقد يؤدي التحقيق بشأنها إلي الوصول لأكبر رؤوس الحكم في إسرائيل‏.‏

ويضيف الدكتور فؤاد رياض أن هناك العديد من الإجراءات العاجلة التي يتعين اتخاذها في ضوء جسامة هذه التهم بواسط السلطات المصرية من ناحية والمؤسسات المدنية والحقوقية من ناحية أخري‏..‏ فيمكن للحكومة المصرية دعوة أطراف إتفاقيات جنيف لجلسة طارئة وفقا للاتفاقية الرابعة للنظر في هذه الانتهاكات وكذلك يتعين علي الحكومة اللجوء إلي محكمة العدل الدولية للمطالبة بالتعويض عن الأضرار التي لحقت بالأسري المصريين والجيش المصري وذلك وفقا للمادة‏91‏ من الملحق الأول لاتفاقيات جنيف‏,‏ ولنا في ذلك مثل هام يتعلق بالحكم الذي أصدرته محكمة العدل الدولية

منذ أيام بتقرير مسئولية دولة صربيا عن جريمة الابادة الجماعية التي ارتكبها الجيش الصربي ضد مسلمي البوسنة تأسيسا علي أن حكومة الصرب كان في مقدورها منع إرتكاب هذه الجرائم‏.‏

حقوقنا 

أيضا يجب علينا دعوة اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر ومنظمة العفو الدولية وغيرها من المنظمات الدولية الرسمية وغير الرسمية لطرح الآمر وتفعيل قضيتنا وكذلك مجلس حقوق الانسان التابع للأمم المتحدة للنظر في الاتهامات الموجهة للاسرائيليين‏,‏ وكل ذلك يمهد لانشاء محكمة دولية خاصة طال إنتظارها لمحاكمة الجرائم التي إرتكبتها اسرائيل سواء بالنسبة للأسري المصريين أو الفلسطينيين واللبنانيين والعرب الذين يحتم القانون الدولي عدم المساس بهم وكذلك المدنيون الذين يجري تصفيتهم يوميا بأسلوب وحشي مرتب لا يقل عن جريمة الابادة الجماعية التي أكدتها محكمة العدل الدولية في قضية الصرب‏.‏ وربما أمكن أيضا تحريك الدعوي أمام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة رغم عدم إنضمام مصر واسرائيل اليها وذلك عن طريق السكرتير العام بالأمم المتحدة الذي يمكن له القيام بذلك‏.‏

الأمر الاخر يمكن القيام بما فعلته بعض الدول حيث قررت بما يعرف بالاختصاص القضائي العالمي الذي يسمح لمحاكم الدولة بمحاكمة أي جريمة ضد الانسانية تقع في أي مكان في العالم‏.‏

وفضلا عما سبق والكلام للدكتور فؤاد فيجب النظر بعين الاهتمام لانشاء محكمة شعبية من كبار رجال القانون العالميين لطرح هذه الجرائم وادانة مرتكبيها علي النحو الذي تم عقب جرائم الحرب في فيتنام‏.‏

وحشية وانحطاط
ومن ناحية أخري تحدث بهي الدين حسن مدير مركز القاهرة لحقوق الانسان بنبرة لا تخلو من الاحباط مشيرا إلي ضعف التحركات الحكومية وعدم اكتراث السلطات بخطورة القضية التي يمكن استخدامها كورقة ضغط دولية ضد اسرائيل ويتزامن مع هذا التحرك تحركات أخري وتحقيقات داخلية تتعلق بتجميع المعلومات والشهادات الحية لمن سبق أسرهم ونجوا من مذابح القتل والأسر والبحث عن اشخاص اسرائيليين يدلون بشهاداتهم فربما يكون هناك افراد ضمائرهم حية ويمكن أيضا استثمار الخلافات السياسية وأنا في تقديري أن قضية قتل الأسري أصبحت من القضايا المعروفة دوليا وقد سبق لي المشاركة في مؤتمر صحفي في جنيف مع الزميل حافظ أبوسعده حول هذه القضية وذلك في مقر لجنة حقوق الانسان بالأمم المتحدة وقد كان هناك اهتمام عالمي كبير بالقضية لأن الدول الأوروبية والصحف العالمية تهتم جدا بالجرائم الأخلاقية وأظن أنه ليس هناك جريمة وحشية في غاية القسوة تنم عن إنعدام أدني مشاعر الانسانية لمرتكبيها مثل هذه الجريمة وتنم أيضا عن عداوة وإنحطاط غير عادي في طريقة إرتكاب الجرم وهذه لم تكن الجريمة الوحيدة فهناك جرائم قتل أسري أخري تم توثيق بعضها‏.‏

وثائق الصليب الأحمر
وفي الوقت الذي ابدي فيه اللواء فؤاد نصار ـ مدير المخابرات الحربية الأسبق في حرب‏73‏ إعتراضه علي الطريقة التي عامل بها الجيش الاسرائيلي الاسري المصريين في حربي‏56‏ و‏67‏ وهو ما يعد مخالفة صارخة لكل الاعراف والقوانين والمواثيق الدولية والعسكرية‏..‏ طالب الدكتور عصمت عبدالمجيد الأمين السابق لجامعة الدول العربية الحكومة المصرية بتحرك مصر رسميا وشعبيا وأن تبدأ أولا بتحديد المسئولية ومن الذي ارتكب الجريمة وأن يتم ذلك من خلال الإطار الدولي خاصة هيئة الصليب الأحمر‏,‏ لأن هذه الهيئة لديها بالتأكيد وثائق مهمة حول الجنود والضباط الذين تم أسرهم خلال حربي‏56‏ و‏67,‏ ويجب أن نضع في اعتبارنا أن الطرف الآخر ذكي ولديه من الأساليب والحيل والمراوغة ما يساعده علي الإفلات من الجريمة ولذلك فمن الضروري أن نتبع الوسائل القانونية والعملية المدروسة جيدا وألا يكون تحركنا انفعاليا أو عشوائيا‏,‏ فمثلا لابد أن نجمع شهادات الأسري الذين علي قيد الحياة والذين فقدناهم‏,‏ والمراحل الزمنية التي جرت فيها عملية الأسر‏..‏ يجب أن ندرك أيضا حجم وخطورة المسألة حتي نكسب هذه القضية وهي تمثل إلي حد كبير كرامة الدولة المصرية‏,‏ خاصة أن الذي يدقق فيها يجدها من أبشع الجرائم الإنسانية في التاريخ‏,‏ وهي لا تقل في بشاعتها عن جرائم النازية‏.‏

وأخيرا يحث عبدالمجيد وزارة الخارجية ووزيرها علي القيام بمسئولياتهم في تفعيل القضية وإقامة الدعاوي وتجميع الوثائق بالتعاون مع الجهات الأخري‏.‏ بقيت الإشارة إلي أن الملف مازال مفتوحا والقضية لن تسقط‏,‏ وكما قال المفكر الكبير روجيه جارودي‏:‏ ليس الغرض مسك دفاتر حسابية مؤلمة ومفجعة‏..‏ فقتل إنسان برئ سواء كان يهوديا أم لم يكن‏..‏ هو جريمة ضد الإنسانية‏.‏
الأهرام
تحقيق‏:‏أحمـد فرغـلي[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]روح شاكيد» يفسد «مؤامرة النسيان»


القاهرة ـــ الأخبار
الجرائم الإسرائيلية خلال حروبها العربية منذ عام 1948، وصولاً إلى عدوان تموز الأخير على لبنان، موثقة بالكلمة والصوت والصورة، إلا أن الحصانة الدولية والتخاذل العربي يمنعان ملاحقة سلطات الاحتلال. حتى ان أزمة شريط وحدة شاكيد والاعترافات الإسرائيلية لن تلبث أن تخمد، وتعود الأمور إلى سابق عهدها... تطبيعياً
يبدو أن «روح شاكيد» لن يكون فقط عنوان فيلم وثائقي، بل سيصبح رمز حملة اكتشاف جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية ضد الجيش المصري في حزيران 1967. ورغم أن الجرائم موثّقة منذ سنوات في وزارة الخارجية المصرية والاستخبارات العسكرية، إلا أن هناك إرادة سياسية وراء «مؤامرة النسيان»، التي أفسدها اعتراف قادة الجريمة أنفسهم.
من أين أتت إرادة النسيان؟



جثة أسير مصري في صحراء سيناء

يقول مصدر مصري، رفض ذكر اسمه، إن «الجرائم معروفة منذ فترة، وموثّقة من شهادات الجنود والأسرى العائدين، ومن المقابر الجماعية التي اكتشفت بعد عودة سيناء إلى الإدارة المصرية. وتم توثيق هذه الجرائم كاملة في ملفات الخارجية والمخابرات، إلا أن توقيع مصر على معاهدة كامب ديفيد قيّد حركتها، فالاتفاقية تنص على حظر الملاحقة القضائية المتبادلة».
هذه الإرادة منعت الحملات السابقة، التي أقامتها منظمات حقوق الإنسان وبعض الأحزاب، التي أرادت إما تحريك الدعوى جنائياً بما أنها تمت على أرض مصرية، أو الذهاب بملفها كله إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية.
وهناك محاولة بالفعل تمت على يد الدكتور شريف البسيوني، أستاذ القانون الدولي في جامعة ديبول في شيكاغو، عندما اكتشف واقعة القتل الجماعي للأسرى المصريين، الذين وقعوا فى يد وحدة إسرائيلية اضطرّ قائدها الى التخلّص من 65 أسيراً مصرياً لأن قيادته طالبته بالعودة بسرعة، فقتلهم ودفنهم في مقابر جماعية اكتشفت مطلع التسعينيات.
يشار إلى أن نيابة استئناف القاهرة قد حققت فى شهر آذار عام 2002 في بلاغ للمنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان بشأن أعمال القتل التي مارسها الضباط الإسرائيليون بحق الضباط والجنود المصريين على الأرض المصرية في سيناء أثناء حربي 1956 و1967.
وكانت المنظمة قد ضمّنت في بلاغها للنائب العام قائمة بأسماء ثمانية ضباط إسرائيليين، في مقدمهم رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي السابق أرييل شارون، الذي كان يشغل منصب قائد اللواء التاسع للقوات الإسرائيلية فى سيناء في حزيران 1967. كما أرفقت المنظمة، في بلاغها، مذكرة تفصيلية تضمنت شهادات واعترافات الضباط الإسرائيليين وكذلك قائمة بأدلة الاتهام ومواد الاتهام وفقاً للقانون المصري.



جندي إسرائيلي يوجه قافلة من الأسرى في العريش

وسعى الأمين العام المساعد لاتحاد المحامين الأفرو ـــ آسيوي، محمود سعيد لطفي، قبل عامين، من دون جدوى، إلى محاكمة شارون، وطالب بتعويض مالي قدره 70 مليار جنيه إسترليني تودع لحساب ضحايا الحروب المصرية ـــ الإسرائيلية من عام 1948 حتى عام 1973 من أسرى وشهداء يتم تحديدهم بواسطة وزارة الدفاع المصرية.
وطبقاً لتقارير حقوقية، فإن وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى الأسبق موشي ديان أجرى مسابقات لقتل الأسرى المصريين. وبدأت القضية باعترافات قائد «الكتيبة 890 مظلات» أرييه بيرو بأنه قتل الأسرى المصريين، الذين تمكّن من الوصول إليهم في عام 1956، عندما كان قائداً لكتيبة إسرائيلية، حيث قام بإعدام عمال مدنيين مصريين في أحد المحاجر، وكان عددهم 49 رجلاً.
كما اعترف العقيد داني وولف بمسؤوليته عن قتل العمال المصريين. وقال «إنه كان من الممكن إبقاؤهم مع قليل من الماء والطعام. والماء لا يكفي، وأنا لا أحاول البحث عن مبررات ولكنها الحقيقة. فقد وقفنا على التلال وبدأت المذبحة وبدأنا نحصدهم، وكان مشهداً سيئاً. فبعضهم تجمّد في مكانه وبعضهم سقط على الأرض».
وتابع وولف اعترافه «وفي مرحلة معيّنة، أدركنا أنه لن تكون هناك نهاية لأسر المصريين وسنتعطل بسببهم، فتوقفنا عن الإحصاء وبدأنا في الحصد. كان أمراً وحشياً، كنا نطلق الرصاص على من يتحرك وقام نائب الكتيبة مراسيل طوبياس برصّهم وكأنهم في عرض مسرحي ونزع أسلحتهم ثم أطلقنا عليهم الرصاص، ثم نزعنا منهم ساعات اليد والخواتم وحافظات النقود، كان هذا المشهد يتكرر كل كيلومتر».
والمعروف أن إسرائيل قامت بجرائم حرب متنوعة ضد الجنود المصريين الهاربين من أرض المعركة أو المنسحبين من دون أسلحة. بينها تعذيب وإذلال الأسرى وقتلهم وإبادتهم الجماعية وحتى دفنهم أحياء.
وفي شهادة لجندي مصري، أُسر مع 50 آخرين في منطقة في جوار قلعة العريش، قال «أثناء تجميعنا فى مطار العريش يوم 8 حزيران 1967 أمرونا بالنوم داخل حظائر الطائرات بعضنا فوق بعض، وفي الصباح توفي 70 أسيراً من الاختناق وتم دفنهم في حفر داخل المطار».
وروى جندي آخر في سلاح المشاة المذبحة التي قامت خلالها الدبابات الإسرائيلية بمطاردة نحو 150 من الأسرى المصريين ودهسهم بلا رحمة. قال «بمجرد استسلامهم قامت الدبابات الإسرائيلية بمطاردتهم ودهسهم مثل العصافير».
والجندي، الذي يحمل الرقم العسكري 46295، قال «أثناء وجودنا في معسكر عتليت، روى لي أحد الجنود المصريين أن أرييل شارون داس بالدبابات على بعض الجنود فقتلوا جميعاً».
وقال أسير آخر «أثناء وجودنا في معسكر بئر السبع، شاهدتهم يقومون بدفن مصابين من الجنود الأسرى وهم أحياء، بعدما يأمرونهم بحفر قبورهم ثم يردمون التراب عليهم».
هذه بعض من شهادات جمعتها المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان، لكنها لم تستطع تحريك الدعوى ضد جرائم إسرائيل في حزيران 1967، التي عطّلت الأجهزة الرسمية أكثر من مرة تحريكها.
والسؤال الآن: هل ستكمل الأجهزة الرسمية في مصر المعركة ضد جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية فى حزيران 1967؟ وهل ستحوّلها الى جريمة تلاحق الإسرائيليين كما تلاحق المحرقة النازية الألمان وأوروبا؟ أم ستعود إرادة النسيان بعد هدوء عاصفة الغضب؟
ناشط حقوق إنسان علّق قائلاً «لا بد أن يتحرك المجتمع المدني في مصر ولا ينتظر الدولة. ولا الحكومة. بل يجبرهما على الكشف عن الوثائق.. لتحريك الدعوى ضد مجرمي الحرب. ونحن على استعداد لأن نستصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق (بنيامين) بن اليعزر من المحكمة الدولية... ولكن».
وتوقّف كلام الناشط، لكنه لم يكن من الصعب إدراك أنه يخاف هذه المرة من مؤامرة مشتركة للصمت على جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية في حزيران. فهل تنجح المؤامرة رغم قنبلة «روح شاكيد»؟[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"] نقلت مجلة "الشرق الاوسط" عن باحث "اسرائيلي" قوله ان هناك مذابح بشعة جرت خلال حرب يونيو (حزيران) 1967 واوضح ارييه يتسحاقي الاستاذ في جامعة بار ايلان في تل ابيب ان القوات "الاسرائيلية" اجهزت على ما يقرب من 900 جندي مصري بعد استسلامهم خلال هذه الحرب. واكد في حديث للاذاعة ان "اكبر مذبحة جرت في منطقة العريش بشبه جزيرة سيناء حيث اجهزت وحدة خاصة على حوالي 300 جندي مصري او فلسطيني من قوات جيش تحرير فلسطين". وكان يتسحاقي قد ادلى بهذه الاقوال بعد ايام من طلب مصر من "اسرائيل" التحقق من تقارير ذكرت ان قواتها قتلت عشرات الاسرى في حرب عام 1956. وقال يتسحاقي لراديو "اسرائيل" "مثل هذه الاشياء تحدث في كل حرب". وقال يتسحاقي انه اجرى بحثا بعد الحرب في موضوع قتل الاسرى لكن قادته الاعلى لم يعبروا نتائج البحث أي اهتمام فيما وصفه بانه "مؤامرة صمت". وقال يتسحاقي انه قرر الكشف عن هذه المعلومات لان الاهتمام تركز على قتل 49 اسيرا مصريا في حرب عام 1956. وقال: "الامر الذي يغضبني هو ان الجميع صنعوا قضية من هذه الحالة بينما هم يعلمون ان هناك حالات عديدة مماثلة لها". يذكر ان "اسرائيل" لم توقع الاتفاقات الدولية ضد جرائم الحرب القابلة للتقادم.


 وفي 20/9/95 نقلت صحيفة "الاهرام" مشاهدات لبعثة استكشافية ارسلتها الى صحراء سيناء اكدت العثور على مقبرتين جماعيتين يروي شهود عيان انهما تضمان رفات اسرى حرب مصريين عزل قتلوا برصاص جنود "اسرائيليين" في حرب عام 1967. وجاء في تقرير البعثة ان افرادها عثروا على بقايا عظام بشرية في مقبرتين حفرتا في قاعدة جوية وواد صحراوي قرب مدينة العريش الساحلية على مسافة نحو 300 كيلومتر شمال شرق القاهرة. وافاد عبد السلام موسى وهو رقيب اول سابق في احدى قواعد الدفاع الجوي على خمسة كيلومترات من العريش والذي قام بدور الدليل للبعثة  انه كان بين مجوعة من الاسرى المصريين شاهدوا "الاسرائيليين" وهم يقتلون اسرى مصريين آخرين بالرصاص في 7/حزيران 1967. وقال: "رأيت طابورا من الاسرى بينهم مدنيون وعسكريون. اطلقوا عليهم الرصاص دفعة واحدة. وبعد موتهم امرونا بدفنهم". وفي وادي الميدان على 27 كيلومترا من العريش كشف البدو للبعثة موقعا اكدوا ان "الاسرائيليين" قتلوا فيه 30 اسير حرب مصريا اعزل. وقال احد البدو ويدعى الشيخ سليمان مغنم سلامة: "جاءت حافلات محملة بجنود وقفت احداها ونزل منها نحو 30 جنديا مصريا وفتح اليهود عليهم الرشاشات على امتار من طريق الاسفلت في وادي الميدان". واضاف انه بعد رحيل "الاسرائيليين" تولى البدو دفن الاسرى المصريين". واوضحت الصحيفة ان عمليات الحفر في الموقع اسفرت عن اكتشاف بقايا عظام بشرية وجماجم تحلل معظمها بفعل العوامل الطبيعية. وروى سكان محليون للبعثة واقعتين قتل فيهما جنود "اسرائيليون" جنودا مصريين بعد استسلامهم.


 على نفس الصعيد اجرت صحيفة الجمهورية القاهرية في 12/10/1995 تحقيقا من سيناء حول جرائم قتل "اسرائيل" للاسرى المصريين سواء كانوا عسكريين او مدنيين في حربي 1956 و 1967 تضمن شهادات شهود عيان وجاء في التحقيق: وقد تجاوزت هذه الجرائم وفقا لشهادة شهود العيان ما فعله النازيون مع اليهود ويتحدث الشهود الموجودون أي محاولات للانكار من جانب "اسرائيل" اذ ان الوقائع نشرت بالاسماء والاماكن والتواريخ. ونقلت عن الحاج حسن حسين المالح (65 سنة).. بحكم مسكنه المجاور لمنطقة النخيل بالقرب من منصب الوادي حيث شاطئ البحر بمنطقة ابو صقل قوله ان الجنود "الاسرائيليين" كانوا يجمعون الاسرى المصريين بهذه المنطقة بعربات النقل ويوهمونهم بانهم سينقلونهم في اتوبيسات للتوجه الى منطقة القناة.. ويأمرونهم بالوقوف صفوفا ووجوههم متجهة الى البحر ثم يطلقون عليهم الرصاص ويتركونهم قتلى ويغادرون المكان.. وتتوالى نفس العملية في عدة افواج من الاسرى الذين بلغ عدده التقريبي 3000 اسير.. واكد ان ذلك قد حدث في منتصف شهر اغسطس 1967. واضاف ان هذه الجثث ظلت على سطح الارض اكثر من 10 ايام حتى تمكن بعدها اهالي المنطقة من دفنها في هذه المنطقة. ويقول الحاج حسن المالح.. اثناء الاحتلال عمدت "اسرائيل" الى اخفاء تلك الوقائع والجرائم وضللت الصحافة العالمية.. ا واضاف انه كان يوجد شيخ كبير من ابي صقل بالعريش يبلغ من العمر 80 عاما وحينما كان في طريقه الى المسجد ليؤدي الصلاة اطلقوا عليه الرصاص امام باب المسجد دون ان يقترف أي ذنب وكان يسير خلف هذا الشيخ بائع متجول يبيع الحلوى للاطفال لم يتركوه ايضا واطلقوا عليه الرصاص. وقال انهم كانوا يطرقون ابواب المنازل ويطلقون الاعيرة النارية على المواطنين المدنيين واسرهم وقتلوا


 وشاهد امام منطقة الوادي ان جنود الاحتلال كانوا يأمرون الاسرى بحفر قبورهم بايديهم والانبطاح على الارض ثم تسير الدبابات فوقهم. واكد انه كان يوجد ضابط مصري اسمه "احمد" جاء الى مسجد السلام بابي صقل ورفع اشارة بيضاء للاستسلام ليكون في عداد الاسرى ورغم ذلك اطلقوا عليه 6 طلقات رصاص فمات. ويقول شاهد العيان ان ذلك.. كان امام شيخ المسجد "الشيخ عبد القادر عثمان" امام المسجد ومن ابناء بني سويف.. ويشهد معظم ابناء ابو صقل على هذه الواقعة.. ويشير الى انه كان يوجد شيخ اسمه "سليم ابراهيم" امام مسجد الحدود اطلقوا عليه النار ايضا. كذلك شاهد الحاج حسين المالح كلا من عبيد الازعر وابراهيم القصلى اللذين كانا يحملان الطعام على الجمل للجنود المصريين المختفين عن اعين جنود الاحتلال.. فما كان من الجنود "الاسرائيليين" الا ان قتلوهما بالرصاص. ويضيف ان جنود الاحتلال تربصوا لبعض الجنود المصريين اثناء عودتهم من ساحل البحر على بعد 100 كيلومتر من العريش وقاموا بعمل كمين لهم وتمكنوا من جمعهم ثم قتلوهم جميعا وهم يجلسون على الارض رافعين ايديهم لاعلى. وقال ان الذي قام بهذا العمل الاجرامي مجندة "اسرائيلية" طويلة القامة وانه رغم مرور هذه المدة الطويلة الا انه لا زال يتذكر ملامحها جيدا ومستعدا استعدادا كاملا للتعرف عليها في أي وقت. يعلن الحاج المالح اصراره وتحديه لاي مسؤول "اسرائيلي" يشكك فيما يقول وقد شاهد "الاسرائيليين" في مطار العريش حينما جمعوا المدنيين من المنازل الى المطار واطلقوا عليهم النيران داخل المخابئ والخنادق الموجودة تحت الارض. كما شاهد عقب سنوات من الاحتلال عربات الصليب الاحمر التي جمعت ما يمكن جمعه من اشلاء وجثث الاسرى. ويقول كاتب التحقيق الصحفي ان الحاج حسن حسين المالح قد قادني الى مواقع الدفن حيث تم الحفر واستخراج بعض الجثث والجماجم والعظام لاسرى المقتولين بايدي الجنود "الاسرائيليين". واضاف الشيخ المالح قائلا: "انه رأى اعدادا كبيرة من الاسرى المدنيين والعسكريين وهم منبطحون امام المنازل وعلى المرتفعات وكانوا يطلبون منهم رفع الايدي والاتجاه الى الشمس بحجة تصويرهم ثم يطلقون عليهم النيران من الخلف. واشار الى وجود اكثر من مقبرة جماعية في هذه المنطقة وسط اشجار النخيل واحدى هذه المقابر في احد المنازل الجديد والمهجورة. ويؤكد ان كل منطقة بها بقع من الزيت هي مقبرة جماعية بها اكثر من قتيل بسبب تحلل الجثث واخلاط الدهون الآدمية بالرمال. واضاف انه في عام 1973 كنا نقدم العون والغذاء والعلاج "للاسرائيليين" العائدين بعد فشلهم في حرب اكتوبر وعاملناهم معاملة انسانية. وفي رفح.. قال الحاج محمد جمعة الجرابعة انه يوجد عدد من المدافن الجماعية للاسرى بمنطقة معسكر البرازيل التي تقع على الحدود الدولية لمصر. وفي جرادة بمنطقة ابو عجيرم "بعد السكاسكة" كانت قوات الاحتلال تطلق النيران على الجنود العزل من السلاح رغم فانلاتهم البيضاء لاعتبارهم اسرى. ويؤكد الشيخ سلامة عرادة ان منطقة الخروبة قد امتلأت بالاسرى الذين قتلوا امام اعينهم. ويؤكد الحاج اسماعيل خطابي صاحب اراضي منطقة الصخرة التي توجد على تل الشيخ زويد ان هناك اعدادا كبيرة من جثث الاسرى تقترب من الفي اسير.. وانه شاهد طائرة "اسرائيلية" هيلوكبتر وهي تهبط حيث جمعت الاسرى وقتلتهم بالنيران ثم اقلعت على الفور. ويقول الحاج صالح ابو هولي بمدينة الشيخ زويد.. ان "الاسرائيليين" هجموا على معسكر الجنود المصريين بالمنطقة المجاورة لارضه وامروهم بالانبطاح على الارض وقامت الدبابات بالمرور فوقهم. ويؤكد مصطفى حسن محيصن ابو منيع انه لا يخلو متر واحد في سيناء من دم مصري اسير. ويقول محمد سعيد علي صالح 48 سنة انه رآهم وهم يجمعون الجنود المصريين العزل من داخل العريش عند مصنع البلح بالوادي وسط اشجار الزيتون حيث قتلوهم وكان عددهم التقريبي من 700 الى 800. وفي "الشيخ زويد" جمعوا جنود قسم الشرطة "سلاح الحدود" العزل وعددهم يربو على المائة وتوجهوا بهم الى خلف فندق السلام واطلقوا عليهم النار. وفي اطار الجرائم العسكرية يكشف د. إسرائيل شاحاك النقاب عن ان آلاف الجنود المصريين الذين وجدوا انفسهم خلف خطوط الحركة العسكرية "الاسرائيلية" في حرب 1967 تقدموا بكل حسن نية الى الجنود "الاسرائيليين" متوقعين ان يعاملوا كأسرى فكان هؤلاء يكتفون بان يشيروا لهم الى الطريق المؤدية نحو قناة السويس او مدينة العريش كأنهم يقومون بعمل انساني بينما هم في الواقع يتركونهم نهبا للحر والعطش والجوع. والجنود المصريون الذين اسروا تمت ابادتهم بالقتل المباشر على يد اليهود غير المتدينين. وبالقتل غير المباشر على يد اليهود المتدينين الذين تحايلوا على نصوص الشريعة اليهودية بعدم جواز قتل غير اليهودي ان لم يكن محاربا. في حرب 1967 كان القادة العسكريون الصهاينة يستقلون طائرات الهليكوبتر لاصطياد الجنود المصريين في الصحراء&iexcl; وهم بدون سلاح او مؤن. ويقول صحفي "اسرائيلي" ان عسكريا "اسرائيليا" اخبره انه اطلق سراح اسيرين مصريين ثم اخرج مسدسه وقتلهما من الخلف. ويقول الصحفي بان ضغوطا مورست عليه كي لا يكتب هذه الواقعة وغيرها. وهو كتبها ليس بهدف الاثارة ليتم تشكيل لجنة تحقيق انما لكي يكف الزعماء والقادة "عن ادعاء الورع والحديث عن طهارة السلاح". المدنيون والاسرى الذين قتلوا عمدا في حرب حزيران (يونيو) 1967 يتوزعون على مناطق: عريف الجمال على طريق العريش 50 اسيرا قرية الميدان التي تبعد 23 كيلو مترا غرب العريش 70 اسيرا وزقبة ومشرة وبئر الجشديرات 100 وسما 400 والمشبه 30 الختمية 1000 عسكري ومدني شرقي قناة السويس 400 ممر اجدي 900 المراشدة وهمسة في جنوب العريش 120 ومطار تمادة ومنطقة الرنا 40. وعندما قررت الحكومة المصرية رفع شكوى قضائية بحق العسكريين "الاسرائيليين" الذين ارتبكوا هذه المجازر في صحراء سيناء ابان حربي 1956 و 1967 مستندة الى اعترافاتهم والى وقائع وشهود آخرين و كان رد اسحاق رابين: "ان تهمة القتل سقطت بالتقادم حسب القانون "الاسرائيلي"!".

المصدر

[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

الملف لم ينتهى 

بل هى البداية

والبداية نصنعها جميعا معا

هذا الملف مفتوح لأبناء مصر 

لنا جميعا 

وحق الرد مكفول للجميع

وعلينا جميعا أن  نضع به كل ما يخص هذه المذبحة البشعة التى حفرت فى وجداننا جميعا

وبمنتهى الصلافة تنكأ العنجهية الصهيونية جراحنا

وتعرض فيلم وثائقى

يوثق جريمتها

خرقا لكل المواثيق والأعراف

واستهتارا بكل المشاعر الإنسانية

وضربا لكل القيم في عرض الحائط

وكأنهم يقولون لنا

إن كان لكم أن تصنعوا شيئا فاصنعوه

نحن عرضنا عليكم  الفيلم

وأنتم لن تحركوا ساكنا

----------


## خالد ابو يوسف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 

شكرا ام يوسف على الموضوع المهم جدا 
ويشرفني بان اكون اول فلسطيني على الاقل يشارك في هذا الموضوع 
الموضوع لا يخص المصريين فقط بل يخصنا جميعا  فلسطينيين ومصريين وعرب ومسلمين .

 فالذين استشهدوا مسلمين عرب مثلنا  ويجب علينا على الاقل وفاءا لدمائهم  ان نخوض حملة شعبية كبيرة جدا لوقف التطبيع العربي  الاسرائيلي المخزي الذي نخجل منه جميعا  ولا يشرف اي عربي مسلم غيور على دينه وعرضة وارضة
 وشكرا مرة اخرى ام يوسف 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أختى الغالية أم يوسف
لا أعرف كيف أشكرك على هذا الملف المتكامل عن مجزرة الأسرى  المصريين فى حرب عام 1967
بسبب أسرانا يجب أن نثور 
ويجب أن نثأر لهم
ولكن فى غمار هذه الثورة يجب علينا أن نعلم بأن ما يقولونه فى التليفزيون المصرى بأننا سنتوجه ((للرأى العام العالمى))
هذا مجرد كلام فارغ
بالضبط مثلما يقول أمين عام الجامعة العربية بأننا سنتوجه إلى مجلس الأمن
هذا كلام فارغ
لا مجلس الأمن ولا الرأى العام العالمى سيفعلان لنا شيئا
حقنا لابد لنا من أن نأخذه بأيدينا
لدينا أسرى  العسكريين ماتوا
وكل يوم يقتل فى فلسطين وفى العراق عشرات الناس البسطاء المدنيين
إسرائيل وأمريكا هما  السرطان الذى يجب أن يستئصل من وطننا العربى
لا شيء إسمه إتفاقية مع هؤلاء القتلة
يجب أن يرحلوا جميعا عن وطننا ويجب علينا أن نعيد فلسطين بالكامل
بالكامل
لا لحدود 67 فقط
ولكى نفعل ذلك يجب علينا أن نلتفت أولا إلى  الفساد القائم فى بلادنا
وأن نطهر أنفسنا منه
يجب أن نحرر أنفسنا من ضعفنا ومن إستكانتنا
وأن نطهر أنفسنا من الظلم والفساد
وأن نثور لكل الدماء التى نزفت فى سيناء وما زالت حتى الآن تنزف فى فلسطين وفى العراق*
*لا يجب أن نختزل القضية فى شارون أو فى أليعازر
إن كل إسرائيلى يعيش فى فلسطين المحتلة شارون وإليعازر
ويجب أن نطهر أراضينا
كل أراضينا
من هذه القاذورات*

----------


## atefhelal

*مررت لكى أعود .. فالموضوع الذى طرحته الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر يتعلق بالدم المصرى الطاهر وبكرامة مصر وشرفها ..

إن العداء لإسرائيل ليس عملية بلهاء ، وخصومة كل مصرى وكل عربى شريف مع هذا الكيان الدخيل المصطنع هى خصومة عقلانية واعية . والجندى المصرى البسيط سليمان خاطر الذى أطلق رصاصه على سبعة من السياح الإسرائيليين فى سيناء فى صيف عام 1985 لم يكن مخبولا أو مجنونا كما ادعى محاميه توسلا للرأفة عند الحكم عليه . لكن سليمان خاطر أطلق رصاصه بالعقل الواعى ..

إن إسرائيل دولة مغتصبة قامت على الإرهاب  واغتصاب الحقوق ، وتأسست على انتهاك كل الأعراف والقيم الإنسانية لتكون وطنا لكل صهاينة اليهود بالعالم ، ولأن التوسع واغتصاب حقوق العرب هو أساس نشأتها الشيطانية ، فهى مازالت حتى الآن دولة دون حدود دولية معروفة للعالم .

 لقد قال  الجمسى (رئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 ) فى كتابه : عندما ذهبت للإحتفال باستعادة العريش ورفع العلم المصرى عليها بعد أن غاب عنها طويلا ، كانت الحقيقة المؤكدة أن حرب أكتوبر ليست آخر الحروب ، فهل تعمل قيادتنا السياسية وتمهد لمواجهة تلك الحقيقة ، أم سوف تدفعنا دفعا إلى أن نصل يوما إلى مايفعله الشهداء المنتحرون .. !! . 

أن الإرهاب فى المنطقة العربية هو صناعة أمريكية إسرائبلية ، ودليله الواضح للجميع هو  مافعلوه معنا ومع أسرانا العزل بعد توقف القتال وانتهاء الحرب فى 1967 ، وبما يفعلونه حاليا  ويوميا فى فلسطين والعراق وأفغانستان وبما يمهدون له فى سوريا ولبنان والسودان وإيران وقريبا فى مصر ..

وأدعو الله من قلبى وأنا قليل الحيلة فى مرحلتى العمرية الحالية  أن يفيق شباب الشعب العربى فى مصر وفى كل أرض عربية وأن يتعلم من حاضره ومن ماضيه القريب ولاييأس أو يستسلم . وأن يجاهد فى أن لايسلم أمره ومصالحه للصوص العالم ولقتلة الأطفال وقتلة أسراه العزل ، وأن لايسمح بذلك لأحد مهما كان من المتشدقين خبثا بمصريتهم أو بعروبتهم  بأن يفعل ذلك نيابة عنه وهو غائب أو مغيب عن الوعى .. *

----------


## saladino



----------


## سـيف الديـن

*ثم ماذا ؟

سؤال :-
هل سبق لمحكمة مجرمى الحرب الدولية منذ إنشائها محاكمة إسرائلى أو يهودى واحد بتهمة إرتكابه جرائم حرب حتى ولو على سبيل تبرئته ؟

هل تم من قبل إدانة إسرائيل فى أى عمل إجرامى قامت به أو توقيع أى عقوبات دولية عليها ؟

أشك فى أنه سيتم تقديم الوزير الإسرائيلى للمحاكمة فى أى مكان حتى ولو إقتضى الأمر توجيه ضربات ( أو مغازلة )  سياسية أو إقتصادية  من الولايات المتحدة للقاهرة لإسكاتها .

ربما سيكون إنكار الوزير الإسرائيلى لقيامه بأى عمل إجرامى سبب كافى لتبرئته مما نُسِبَ إليه  !

ثم ماذا ؟ 

--------------

شـكراً لأختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر لمجهودها الكبير فى تجميع الموضوع وعرضه علينا بشكل كامل ومنظم*

----------


## sef

*السفير الإسرائيلي: لن نحقق في قتل الأسري المصريين 

كتبت - سحر ضياء الدين نجوي عبدالعزيز: أعلن السفير الإسرائيلي بالقاهرة شالوم كوهين أنه لن يكون هناك تحقيق بالمعني المفهوم في قضية قتل الأسري المصريين. وأكد مصدر دبلوماسي أن السفير الاسرائيلي تعهد لمصر باحضار الفيلم الوثائقي خلال أيام حتي يمكن مشاهدته والتحقق من مضمونة. وكان السفير أحمد إسماعيل قد التقي أمس مع السفير الاسرائيلي بالقاهرة وتعهد بإمداد الخارجية المصرية بكل ما يتعلق من معلومات بشأن موضوع الأسري.

وأوضح أن وزيرة الخارجية الاسرائيلية قد أوضحت خلال لقائها أمس مع أحمد أبوالغيط في بروكسل، أن الفيلم لم يكن فيه ما يشير لمقتل أي من الأسري العرب. وأشار السفير الاسرائيلي الي انه لن يكون هناك تحقيق بالمعني المفهوم.

كما أشار السفير الاسرائيلي الي ان مصر رفضت دخول شاحنة تحمل مواد بناء وبلاط لاجراء توسعات بالسفارة الاسرائيلية، رغم ان الاشعاع بالبلاط في الحد المسموح. 

وقدم نبيه الوحش المحامي إلي المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام بلاغا ضد رئيس وزراء إسرائيل، في واقعة قتل الأسري المصريين خلال حرب 1967. وقال الوحش في بلاغه إن عدد القتلي 70 ألف مصري.

وأعلن محمود سعيد لطفي المحامي والأمين العام المساعد لاتحاد المحامين الأفروآسيوي لحقوق الإنسان، أنه يلاحق الحكومة الاسرائيلية قضائيا، بسبب قيام الجيش الإسرائيلي بقتل عشرات الأسري من الجنود المصريين خلال حرب 1967. وتقدم المحامي بطلب إلي رئيس محكمة النقض، لسرعة الفصل في القضية. وأضاف ان هناك أدلة جديدة ظهرت بعد عرض الفيلم الوثائقي، وهناك شهود بمدينة العريش قد قاموا بنقل ودفن جثث الأسري المصريين ولديهم الاستعداد للشهادة أمام المحكمة.

وتنشر &#187;الوفد&#171; غدا التفاصيل حول عمليات قتل المصريين الأسري عام ،1967 وقيام بنيامين بن اليعازر وزير البنية التحتية الحالي، بارتكاب جريمة قتل 250 مصريا أسيرا، بدلا من اقتيادهم إلي معسكرات الأسر. وروي السفاح بن اليعازر كيف تمت مطاردة الجنود المصريين وقتلهم
http://www.alwafd.org/v2/News/NewsDe...c0695e86a080b6
*

----------


## atefhelal

*قضية الأسرى المصريين داخل مصر
وفى حرب الأيام الستة*


*دعونا نقولها بصراحة : أن شعب مصر لم يعد يثق فى النظام الحاكم ، كما أن هذا النظام لايثق فى شعب مصر ، ولايهتم بحقوقه أو حتى يهتم بمراعاة مشاعره . فقد وضع هذا النظام ثقته الكاملة فى بعض لصوص مصر من رجال الأعمال الجدد وتستر على فضائحهم .. فماذا فعل هذا النظام – على سبيل المثال – مع قاتل أكثر من ألف مصرى صاحب عبارة الموت " ممدوح سالم" ، وماذا فعل من قبل مع يوسف والى الذى أفسد الزراعة فى مصر أو فى موضوع المبيدات المسرطنة التى دخلت مصر تحت رعايته وأصابت الشعب المصرى بالسرطان المعنوى قبل إصابته بالسرطان الجسدى ، وماذا سوف يفعل هذا النظام بقضية أكياس الدم ، أو ماذا سوف يفعل بقضية الأمبولات الملوثة التى أصابت 20 مريضا بالعمى بمدينة الإسكندرية ، أو ماذا سوف يفعل بآلاف الأطنان من القمح المسرطن الذى تم طحنه وخبزه وأكله أبناء الدقهلية غير تلك الآلاف من الأطنان التى تم إعدامها لمجرد إثبات أن النظام برضه صاحى أحيانا .

لفد حشدت مصر سبعة فرق عسكرية فى حرب الأيام الستة (نكسة يونيو 1967 ) ، بيانهم هو : 4 فرق مدرعة ، 2 فرقة مشاة ، فرقة واحدة مشاة ميكانيكى .. وتم دعم تلك الفرق بعدد 950 دبابة وعدد 1100 عربة مدرعة وعدد 1000 قطعية مدفعية ميدان ( كان معظمها غنائم سليمة فى يد الأعداء مع الإنسحاب العشوائى للجيش المصرى ) .... وكان إجمالى جنود مصر بسيناء هو 100000 (مائة ألف) من مختلف الرتب العسكرية ، غير العاملين بسيناء فى شركة البترول وفى شركة المنجنيز وفى مناجم فحم المغارة الذين عاملهم الجيش الإسرائيلى كمحاربين ..

وفى يوم 5 يونيو عام 1967 الساعة السابعة صباحا ، شن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى هجوما على مطاراتنا أثناء تناول الطيارين المصريين وجبة إفطارهم ، وحطم لنا 300 طائرة كانت راقدة كالبط فى الممرات فى أقل من ساعتين  .. كما أنه فى نهاية هذا اليوم الكارثة كان قد دمر سلاح الجو الأردنى والسورى ومطارا بالعراق أيضا ... !! 

فى فجر اليوم التالى 6 يونيو شنت إسرائيل هجوما أرضيا كاسحا بمدرعاتها على كل سيناء ، فأدخلت جنودنا البؤساء فى جحيم وحشيتهم وهمجيتهم الحيوانية ، وخاصة مع انسحابهم العشوائى الذى أمر به المشير عبد الحكيم عامر القائد العام للقوات المسلحة المصرية فى ذلك الوقت . فأعطينا بذلك الفرصة لعدو الإنسان الصهيونى أن يتسلى بنيران طائراته وبكافة الأسلحة المحرمة دوليا كالنبالم بقتل الجنود المنسحبين دون غطاء جوى ، رغم رفعهم لأيديهم ملوحين بفانلاتهم البيضاء علامة للإستسلام .. وكان عذر الحكومة الإسرائيلية بعد ذلك هو أن فانلاتهم لم تكن بيضاء تماما .. !! . 

والسؤال كم وصل من 100000 جندى مصرى سالما إلى غرب القناة  .. ؟! . سمعت أيامها وكنت أيامها ضابطا مجندا (دفعة 21 احتياط بعد النكسة) ، أن الذى وصل هو حوالى 40 ألف أغلبهم جرحى فى النفس والبدن .. أى أن هناك حوالى 60 ألف بين شهيد ومفقود وأسير . وماعرفته بعد ذلك منشورا بمصادر أجنبية هو أن عدد القتلى الشهداء فى الجانب المصرى  هو 15 ألف ، وعدد المفقودين هو 11 ألف مفقود ، وعدد الأسرى تحت رعاية الصليب الأحمر الدولى هو 4388 .. فكم عدد الجنود الذى عاد من المفقودين – العدد لم يتعدى مائتين .. وأين الباقى  ؟؟ .. باقى العدد هو الذى قتلهم العدو الإسرائيلى بعد نهاية الحرب وتوقف القتال .. وهم الأسرى العزل غير المسجلين بالصليب الأحمر  ...

وزارة الخارجية المصرية لديها أكثر من ألف وثيقة تدين إسرائيل فى قضية الأسرى العزل غير المسجلين بالصليب الأحمر ، إضافة لشهادة شهود العيان منذ النكسة وحتى الآن .. إضافة لإعترافات بعض الجنود والضباط الإسرائيليين عام 1995 التى تم إذاعتها ونشرها بالصحف الإسرائيلية والأمريكية ، ذلك غير اعترافات الباحث والمؤرخ الإسرائيلى " إرييه إسحاقى" فى نفس العام ، وذلك غير ماتم نشره عن هذا الموضوع مفصلا فى صحيفة النيويورك تايمز الأمريكية عدد 6 مايو 2001 ..

أى أن الفيلم الوثائقى الذى تم  إذاعته بالتليفزيون الإسرائيلى فى نهاية الشهر الماضى تحت إسم " روح شاكيد " Ruah Shaked " كان تحصيل حاصل .. وقد أذاعه التليفزيون الإسرائيلى لمجرد إيقاظ ذاكرة المواطن المصرى من غفلتها على سبيل الغطرسة والإستفزاز والحط من كرامته ، وإسرائيل تعلم أنها هى مع العون الأمريكى الصهيونى بلا حدود  قد تمكنت من نزع كل نخوة فى النظام الرسمى المصرى ، ولم يعد هذا النظام يعنيه دم الشعب المصرى وكرامته وحقوقه .. هى تعلم أيضا أن هذا النظام ينام قرير العين على الرضا السامى من البيت الأبيض الصهيونى ، فيضمن بهذا الرضا استمرار تسلطه وتسلطنة على شعب مصر البائس .. ولكى نتأكد من ذلك فلنرى معا ماذا فعلته الحكومة المصرية التى تمثل هذا النظام ، وماذا فعله مجلس الشعب الصورى الذى لايمثل سوى نفسه ونفسه فقط ..

كل مافعلته الخارجية المصرية يوم الأحد الماضى ، هو استدعاء السفير المصرى شالوم كوهين ، وطلبت منه بكل أدب تفسيرا عن الفيلم الوثائقى .. مثلما يفعل المواطن السكران تماما  حين يطلب ممن كسر باب بيته وقتل أطفاله الأبرياء  تفسيرا لذلك  .. !! 
وفى نهاية الأسبوع الماضى طالب أعضاء مجلس الشعب المصرى الموقر (جدا) بأغلبيته المصطنعة ... طالب هذا المجلس الجيش الإسرائيلى بالتحقيق فيما إذا كانت الوحدة التى كان يقودها بن أليعازر قد قتلت فعلا الأسرى المصريين العزل بعد انتهاء الحرب وتوقف القتال ... !!  
وصرح السفير الإسرائيلى يوم الأربعاء الماضى 7 مارس بأن إسرائيل لن تحقق فى قضية قتل الأسرى المصريين .. أى أننا سمحنا بغبائنا وغفلتنا وتقاعسنا عن حقوقنا لهذا السفير الهمجى أن يقول لممثلى الشعب المصرى بأعلى صوته : طظ فيكم .. !!




*

----------


## atefhelal

*يمكن الرجوع إلى مداخلتى السابقة بموقعى الخاص على الإنترنت بعد المراجعة وإضافة معلومة وخريطة لحرب الأيام الستة بالرابط التالى :*

*أسرى مصر فى الداخل وفى حرب الأيام الستة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

سيدتى الفاضلة / قلب مصر
حاولت أكثر من مره أن أحل وأشارك فى هذا الموضوع الهام ولكنى فى كل مرة اغلق الموضوع بدون أن أشارك فلا أجد كلمات تستطيع أن تعبر عن ما يحيش به صدرى . لقد حاربت الإسرائيليين وأشتبكت معهم بالسلاح الأبيض وطعنت منهم فى ظهرى كعادتهم وسأظل أكرههم للأبد فهم أعدائنا وسيظلون  واتمنى لو أتيحت لى الفرصة للعودة لقتالهم والأخذ يثأر كل مصرى قتل غيله. ياسيدتى مشكلة الأسرى كانت معروفة لدينا وقد كتب فيها بعض المصريين وصدرت كتب عن أجانب تصف ما حدث ولنعلم أن سبب إغراق سفينة التجسس الأمريكية ليبرتى بيد الإسرائيليين هو تسجيل السفينة لأصوات أوامر القادة الإسرائيليين بقتل الأسرى حتى لا يتحمل الإسرائيليين  عناء وضعهم فى معسكرات أعتقال والتفتيش عليهم من قبل الصليب الأحمرومحاسبتهم طبقاً لأتفاقيات جنيف الخاصة بمعاملة الأسرى. ثم الصور ألا ترى أن كثير من أبنائنا يرتدون الملابس المدنية وهذا يثبت الكثير فحرب 67 لم تكن أكثر من تمثيلية لم تحسب بدقة ولم نحارب فيها فقد كان أبنائنا عزل والعدو يحتمى بجدر الدبابات والطائرات والمعلومات الوفيرة التى وفرتها لهم الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية . صدقينى لم يتاح لأبنائنا أن يحاربوا لذا فقد تعلمنا الدرس جيداً عام 73 وسيظل جند مصر خير أجناد الأرض. دمت بخير يا قلب مصر

----------


## عبدوضو

إن من بيدهم امرنا هم اخطر من الوباء على شعبنا

----------


## فتى مصر

يارب يا كريم النجده مما نحن فيه . اشياء تحرك القلب الجامد لعنهم الله اولاد القردة واحفاد الخنازير .



عندى استفسار صغير يا قلب مصر مش هو دا نفس الموضوع الى اتحذف واتوقف عضوية محمد فؤاد بسببه ؟!!!!.

----------


## ابن البلد

> عندى استفسار صغير يا قلب مصر مش هو دا نفس الموضوع الى اتحذف واتوقف عضوية محمد فؤاد بسببه ؟!!!!.


 ::  لا يا فتي مصر
الموضوع ده مختلف كليا عن الموضوع اللي كان كاتبه محمد فؤاد ( والذي لم يتسبب في إيقاف عضويته لان عضويته تم إيقافها بناء علي تصرفاته وليس موضوعه) 
واللي يقولك أن الموضوعين واحد يبقه بيضحك عليك  :3:

----------


## basma_ebeid

بمناسبه الفيلم الأخير للاسري المصريين في حرب 1967

الحمد الله خبطنا
تحت بطاطنا
يا محلا رجعة ظباطنا
من خط النار
يا أهل مصر المحمية
بالحراميه
الفول كتير والطعميه
والبر عمار
والعيشه معدن واهي ماشيه
آخر أشيا
مادام جنابه والحاشيه
بكروش وكتار
ح تقول لي سينا وما سيناشى
ماتدوشناشي
ما ستميت أوتوبيس ماشي
شاحنين أنفار
ايه يعني لما يموت مليون
أو كل الكون
العمر أصلا مش مضمون
والناس أعمار
ايه يعني في العقبه جرينا
ولا ف سينا
هي الهزيمه تنسينا
اننا أحرار
ايه يعني شعب في ليل ذله
ضايع كله
دا كفايه بس أما تقول له
احنا الثوار
الحمد لله ولا حولا
مصر الدوله
غرقانه في الكدب علاوله
والشعب احتار
وكفايه أسيادنا البعدا
عايشين سعدا
بفضل ناس تملا المعده
وتقول أشعار
أشعار تمجد وتماين
حتي الخاين
وان شا الله يخربها مداين
عبد الجبار
أحمد فؤاد نجم
القاهرة يونيو 1967


والله هي تركب 1967 و 2007 مفرقتش كتير هما كلهم 40 سنه ههههههههههه

----------


## mialex77

سوف يجىء يوم نردفيه كرامتنا

----------


## طارق محمد مجدى

الاستاذه قلب مصر
مجهود مشكور الف شكر عليه ولحظت انكى تنفى وجود الفيلم فى رد على موضوع قديم ولاحظت انفعالك الشديد رغم ان الموقف بل والموضوع لم يكن يخصك وليس هناك داعى لهذا الدفاع المستميت يا استاذه الفيلم موجود وتابعته اربع مرات اخرها من اربع ايام بنقابه التجاريين وامس قامت قناه ابو طبى ببث جزء منه والفيلم مدته 69دقيقه الجزء المصرى اخد 22دقيقه وبه شهادات العدد22اسرائيلى وارجعى لاخرين كى يثبتوا لكى حقيقه الامر وبذالك يكون ماجاء خطء
وكنت اتمنى ان لاتهاجمى زميل كان موجودا بيننا وكنا نختلف ونتفق معه ولكن لابد من ممارسه الحريه التى نطالب بها فيما بيننا لذالك اوضح وجهه نظرى شكرا للموضوع المنقول

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاستاذه قلب مصر
> مجهود مشكور الف شكر عليه ولحظت انكى تنفى وجود الفيلم فى رد على موضوع قديم ولاحظت انفعالك الشديد رغم ان الموقف بل والموضوع لم يكن يخصك وليس هناك داعى لهذا الدفاع المستميت يا استاذه الفيلم موجود وتابعته اربع مرات اخرها من اربع ايام بنقابه التجاريين وامس قامت قناه ابو طبى ببث جزء منه والفيلم مدته 69دقيقه الجزء المصرى اخد 22دقيقه وبه شهادات العدد22اسرائيلى وارجعى لاخرين كى يثبتوا لكى حقيقه الامر وبذالك يكون ماجاء خطء
> وكنت اتمنى ان لاتهاجمى زميل كان موجودا بيننا وكنا نختلف ونتفق معه ولكن لابد من ممارسه الحريه التى نطالب بها فيما بيننا لذالك اوضح وجهه نظرى شكرا للموضوع المنقول


الأستاذ طارق مجدى
أولا لو حضرتك بتقرى الكلام كويس مش منفعل وبتقراه باستعجال
هتعرف انى قلت انى دورت على الفيلم ملقيتوش لأنى كنت عايزة ارفقه بالموضوع
ودا مش معناه انى بنفى وجود الفيلم انما بقول مش لاقياه
ثانيا انا مش منفعله انت اللى منفقعل دلوقتى ومش لاقية مبرر لانفعالك ومش قادرة افسره
ثالثا لو عندك الفيلم ياريت بالفعل تجيبه لأنى عايزة ارفقه بالملف لأن الملف دا عايزاه يبقى وثيقة متكاملة   والملف دا مش ملك ليا لوحدى ولا خاص بيا دا ملف لمصر كلها 
وبعدين ممكن حضرتك تقولى انا هاجمت مين وفى أنهى موضوع بالظبط علشان بس أبقى على بينه باللى بيتقال حواليا وانا مش واخدة بالى منه
رابعا بقى انا موضوعى مش منقول 
أنا موضوعى متجمع من مصادر ووكالات صحفية وتحت كل مشاركة ذكرت المصدر الخاص بيها
يعنى مش منقول من موقع معين بالعكس انا جايباه من أكثر من 20 وكالة أنباء وموقع مختلفين على النت
وحتى لو منقول هو موضوع الأسرى المصريين خاص بناس وناس لاء 
اشكرك على حسن ظنك انت والآخرين وهذا ليس بغريب بل ما زلت اتوقع الكثير

----------


## قلب مصر

وبعدين معرفش حضرتك بتقصد ايه بالدفاع المستميت 
ممكن تفسرها علشان عايزة اعرف انا بدافع عن ايه دلوقتى الدفاع المستميت

----------


## طارق محمد مجدى

القيلم اذيع من قليل على دريم وفى اصحابى بيقولو والمحور كمان الان الان اى ان الفيلم موجود وليس كما قلتى حضرتك انه ليس موجود فالموضوع قائم على اساس غير صحيحى وهذا كلام حضرتك ؟
ياريت حضرتك تهدى فقط المقصود من النقل لا يقلل من اى جهد ان كان موجود اصلا تحيه منى لحضرتك

----------


## قلب مصر

يا سيدى الفاضل لما تقرا مشاركاتى متفهمش منها أنى قلت أن الفيلم مش موجود
أنا مش عارفة انت جبت الكلام دا منين
يعنى انت بتقصد ايه لما تحاول تقول أنى بشكك فى وجود الفيلم إذا كان أنا بالفعل متأكدة من وجوده
لا أعلم ما الذى ترمي إليه من وراء كلامك 

أما إذا كنت بتتكلم على موضوع محمد فؤاد اللى اتحذف فوقفة بقى علشان الأمور تبقى في مسارها الصحيح

انا لما قلت على موضوع محمد فؤاد قائم على أساس غير صحيح
اولا انا كنت بقصد موضوع "منتدى أبناء مصر شاهد على جلسة مجلس الشعب "
واللى قام بحذفه المشرف العام ولست أنا لأنه لم يجد به الفيلم المكتوب أنه موجود به
وأن المنتدى شاهد عليه ويبقى فى حينها فعلا الموضوع قائم على أساس غير صحيح

يبقى من الأفضل عدم خلط الأمور وفهمها على غير نحوها الصحيح يا أستاذ طارق

وعلى فكرة حضرتك انا هادية جدا لأنى أعلم تمام العلم ما المقصود من وراء تلك المشاركات بهذا الشكل ................

وللعلم  يا سيد طارق هذا ما يريده أعدائنا منا وتنفذه حضرتك بحذافيره وبمنتهى الدقة
وهو أن ننشغل بالخلافات الشخصية وتلهينا عن الموضوع الرئيسى الذى نحن فيه وقضية الأسرى

احييك على أدائك المتميز واتقانك لما هو موكول إليك

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

شكرا قلب مصر على مجهودك الواضح فى تجميع مواد هذا الموضوع
وقبله على الفكرة ذاتها ..

كل ما قيل ... وما شاهدناه على الشاشات ..
وقرأناه فى مذكرات جنارالات النكسة .... 
يوجع القلب... ويدمى الفؤاد


والله المستعان على رد كرامتنا الانسانية
كما ساعدنا على رد كرامتنا العسكرية

للجميع خالص تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## النورس الاسمر

[grade="FF1493 FF1493 FF1493 FF1493"]قلب الوطن مجروح لا يحتمل أكتر
نهرب وفين هنروح لما الهموم تكتر؟
نحمي غصون الورد من دمع سال ع الخد
آآآه يا حبيبه الروح قلب الوطن مجروح
لو حتى قلبي تاه بين الشجن وال آآه ياللي لقاكي حياه
انا حبي ليكي صلاه
يامطيره العصافير رجع الهوا بالخير
لو قلبي عا تضميه أديه حنان وداديه 
دا الصمت مش لينا 
فين الولد ما يروح لازم يعود اسمر
قلب الوطن مجروح لا يحتمل اكتر

لو تنطق الموال لازم يروق الحال
محتاج ليا دراع وشراع وراحه بال
محتاج ليكي نجوم هايمه في حضن هلال
لو بحر نام إسقيه صحيه وبوسي عنيه
ياما بكره يسقينا
خللي طريق البوح يصبح طريق مرمر
قلب الوطن مجروح لا يحتمل أكتر


 شكرا قلب مصر على مجهودك الرائع
لكن سؤال 
ليه عرضوا الفيلم في الوقت ده بالذات؟
 وأيه هدفهم من ده غير أنهم يبثوا في انفسنا الحسره والرعب من اي حرب قادمه ان هو ده مصيركم يا عرب ودي أسراكم كانت وهتكون كده

وشكرا[/grade]

----------


## قلب مصر

النص الكامل للفيلم الوثائقى كما نشرته جريدة الأهرام بتاريخ
10/3/2007
[frame="1 80"]النص الكامل للفيلم الوثائقي الإسرائيلي عن قتل الأسري المصريين
الضباط الإسرائيليون يعترفون بمطاردة الجنود المصريين وقتلهم رغم استسلامهم


أرسل السيد أحمد أبوالغيط وزير الخارجية الي الأهرام النص الكامل لتفريغ شريط الفيلم الوثائقي الإسرائيلي روح شاكيد وتنشر الأهرام النص حرصا منها علي إتاحة الفرصة للراغبين في الإطلاع علي مضمونه وفيما يلي نص تفريغ الشريط‏:‏

عرض لمحتوي الفيلم الوثائقي
تناول الفيلم في الثلث ساعة الأولي منه طبيعة عمل وحدة شاكيد الخاصة التي كانت تعمل علي الحدود الجنوبية التي لم تكن محددة في ذلك الوقت‏,‏ وكانت من مهامها حماية المستوطنات الإسرائيلية في قطاع غزة وسيناء من الفترة من‏1954‏ حتي عام‏1968‏ مع بداية حرب الاستنزاف‏.‏
وفي اطار تقديم الفيلم‏,‏ استعرضت المذيعة شرحا للموضوعات التي يتناولها الفيلم بداية من انجازات كتيبة شاكيد والتي كانت تسمي في البداية الكتيبة‏101‏ بما في ذلك أنشطتها في كل من سيناء وقطاع غزة ولبنان والضفة الغربية‏.‏

المشهد الأول‏:‏
ـ بدأ الفيلم بعرض طاولة يجلس عليها المحاربون القدامي لوحدة شاكيد‏,‏ وتحدث أحدهم بأنه يجب عدم النظر الي عمل الوحدة بمقاييس اليوم وإنما تبعا للظروف التي كانت تتعرض لها‏,‏ وقال أحدهم إن كل واحد من هؤلاء المقاتلين ينظر الي الفيلم من وجهة نظره الخاصة‏.‏
وشمل هؤلاء المقاتلين القدامي كل من الآتي ذكرهم‏:‏

‏1‏ـ ويروي بيني كيدار‏(‏ مؤسس الوحدة الاستطلاعية في حرب الأيام الستة‏)‏ أن هذه الوحدة لم تكن ترتدي الملابس العسكرية وإنما كانت تقوم بالحراسة بالملابس المدنية لكي تستطيع الإمساك بالمتسللين الذين قد يهربون‏,‏ إذا ماشاهدوا ملابسهم العسكرية‏.‏

‏2‏ـ بينما يذكر تسيفي زامير‏(‏ قائد الوحدة الجنوبية من‏1962‏ ـ‏1964‏ وكان رئيس مكتب الموساد سابقا‏)‏ والذي كان من قصاصي الأثر الذين يقومون بتحديد عدد المتسللين واتجاهاتهم وكانت القوة تقوم بمطاردتهم بعد ذلك‏,‏ ويشير زامير الي انه بعد سنة من اقامة وحدة شاكيد أي في عام‏1955‏ قامت الوحدة بتأمين الحدود مع مصر فكانت هناك‏3‏ آلاف حالة تسلل وقد أصيب حوالي‏200‏ إسرائيلي بينما تم قتل ألفين من المتسللين‏.‏

‏3‏ـ كما ضم من بين هؤلاء يائير بيلج وهو من قادة وحدة الاستطلاع وتم قتله عام‏1959.‏

‏4‏ ـ كما تحدث صالح الهيب‏(‏ الذي خدم في شاكيد من‏1958‏ ـ‏1968‏ وكان قائد طاقم قصاصي الأثر‏),‏ ويروي كيفية مقتل بيلج عندما لاحظ إثنان من المتسللين يزحفون في ناحيتهم‏,‏ فقام صالح بالإلتفاف حولهم‏.‏

‏5‏ـ وكذلك ضم أمي تساخين‏(‏ عميد إحتياط ـ والذي خدم في وحدة شاكيد من‏1961‏ ـ‏1973)‏ وكان قائد مدرعات واليوم هو مقاول أعمال حفر‏.‏

‏6‏ـ بالاضافة الي عاموس ياركوني الذي أتي الي الخدمة في وحدة شاكيد بأوامر موشي ديان‏,‏ وقام بتعليم الجنود قواعد قصاصي الأثر التي تعلمها من والده‏.‏

المشهد الثاني‏:‏
ـ ثم يعود الفيلم الوثائقي لعرض صور لمجموعة من السيارات وقد خرجت لتسلك نفس الدرب الذي سارت عليه وحدة شاكيد وعلي نهج روح شاكيد وعلي نفس الطريق الذي كانت تسير عليه الوحدة‏,‏ ويذكر المعلق انه في عام‏1954‏ خرجت تلك الوحدة للدفاع عن حدود الدولة من جهة قطاع غزة‏,‏ وعلي طول حدود مصر حتي وادي عربة‏.‏

ـ كما يشير المعلق الي أن عددا كبيرا من اللاجئين الفلسطينيين كانوا قد فروا الي قطاع غزة بعد حرب‏1948,‏ وهناك اقيمت مخيمات اللاجئين والتي ضمت مقاتلين‏.‏
وقد تحدث من المحاربين القدامي خلال هذا المشهد كل من الآتي ذكرهم‏:‏

‏7‏ـ تحدث نيدف نوفيمان‏(‏ خدم في عام‏1955‏ في وحدة شاكيد‏)‏ وذكر انه قد صدر اليه الأمر بضم أربعة كوماندوز وخمسة قصاصي أثر ليقوم بتعقب المتسللين علي الحدود المصرية‏,‏ وكان من مهامه القيام بتسوية الطرق وتمهيدها يوميا لاظهار أي اثر لاقدام المتسللين‏.‏
ويشير المعلق الي انه في مقابل وحدة شاكيد تم إنشاء وحدة‏101‏ في عام‏1954‏ بقيادة آرييل شارون‏,‏ وكانت تضم‏35‏ مقاتلا وتقوم بحراسة الحدود في وادي عربة علي الحدود الأردنية‏,‏ وقد قام متسللون بقتل أم وولديها في جنوب الضفة في عام‏1953,‏ ولذلك أنشأ موشي ديان هذه الوحدة نتيجة الحوادث المتعددة التي وقعت علي غرار مقتل اسرائيليين في أوتوبيس كانوا في طريقهم لإيلات‏,‏ وكانت القيادة السياسية تريد منع قتل الإسرائيليين علي طول الحدود مع مصر والأردن بدون إشعال فتيل الحرب ولذلك أنشأت الوحدتين شاكيد و‏101,‏ وكانت سياسة إسرائيل هي التعامل مع كل من يعبر حدودها عن طريق وحدتي شاكيد و‏101‏ وليس عن طريق الجيش الإسرائيلي‏.‏

‏7‏ـ كما تحدث بيني بيلد‏(‏ خدم في وحدة شاكيد من‏1959‏ ـ‏1962‏ ويعمل اليوم مديرا عاما للفرقة الغنائية للمسرح الكيبوتس‏)‏ عن قواعد إطلاق النار والإشتباك في الوحدتين حيث قال إنه كان يتم إطلاق النار في حالة تعرضه للخطر‏.‏

‏8 ـ وتحدث كذلك د‏.‏ يهوجا ميلمد‏(‏ عقيد احتياط ـ خدم في شاكيد من‏1958‏ ـ حتي‏1972‏ واليوم يعمل خبيرا في الاقتصاد‏)‏ عن الخدمة العسكرية في أجواء الصحراء وكيف أن هذا كان ممتعا بالنسبة لهم‏,‏ ويتذكر كيف انه كان يشعر ان صحراء النقب كلها كانت تحت إمرته وأنه كان يشعر بأنه ملك‏.‏

‏9‏ـ أما بنيامين بن إليعازر‏(‏ قائد شاكيد من‏1966‏ ـ‏1970‏ واليوم هو وزير البني التحتية‏)‏ فقد ذكر أنه في اليوم الذي تسلمت فيه القيادة أدركت مدي الفرق بين الخدمة في هذه الوحدة وبين الخدمة في الجيش الذي يحظي بإنصياع الأوامر التام‏,‏ وكان الافراد في الوحدة يقومون بتجربة سلاحهم داخل الغرفة‏,‏ وتحدث عن عدم الانضباط العسكري في الوحدة ولكن تدريباتهم كانت قاسية‏,‏ وتناول الفيلم أعضاء الوحدة وهم يتناولون وجبة غداء لدي صالح الهيب‏.‏

المشهد الثالث‏:‏
ثم يعود الفيلم ليستعرض وجبة الغداء التي جمعت بين أبطال وحدة شاكيد الذين جميع أبطال وحدة شاكيد الذين جمع بينهم الدم والنار والواجب تجاه إسرائيل‏.‏

‏10‏ـ بينما ذكر دانيال أنكر‏(‏ مقدم ـ خدم في شاكيد كقصاص أثر من‏1962‏ ـ‏1965)‏ انه عندما قامت حرب‏1967‏ كان تكليف وحدة شاكيد بمواجهة الكوماندوز المصري في سيناء‏.‏ وبعد انتهاء الحرب تم تكليف الوحدة بمتابعة وحدة كوماندوز مصرية كانت في قطاع غزة وانسحبت عبر أراضي سيناء‏.‏

‏11‏ـ باروخ أوريني‏: (‏ رائد إحتياط‏)‏ خدم في شاكيد من‏1961‏ ـ‏1974‏ واليوم هو مزارع‏.‏

‏12‏ـ دافيد عامير‏(‏ مقدم إحتياط‏)‏ خدم في شاكيد من‏1962‏ ـ‏1972‏ واليوم هو مدير أنظمة اقتصادية‏.‏

‏13‏ـ ويكمن بيت القصيد في شهادة ياريف جروشني‏(‏ مقدم إحتياط ـ خدم في وحدة شاكيد من‏1965‏ ـ‏1968‏ وكان في السابق طيار مقاتل ويعمل الآن مديرا لشركة ستارت ـ أوف‏)‏ وهو الوحيد الذي تم تغطية وجهه‏,‏ وقد ذكر جروشني انه قد حصل علي طائرتي هليوكوبتر وطائرتي بايبر وكانتا تقومان بالتحقيق للبحث عن الكوماندوز المصري‏,‏ وقال‏:‏ وقمت بمهاجمتهم وقتلهم وكنا نكتب علي السراويل عدد القتلي منهم‏.‏

وقال المعلق علي الفيلم انه بعد يومين من القتال أحصوا عدد القتلي وان عددهم‏250‏ جنديا‏.‏

بينما استطرد جرشوني بالتفصيل يجب أن نعطي ذلك أهمية ونقول الي أي مدي كان ذلك أمرا مبالغا فيه‏.‏ فقد كانت هناك قوات لا تمثل خطرا علينا‏,‏ وقد هاجمناهم من أعلي‏.‏

وقد استعرض الفيلم بعض صور الجنود يستسلمون وهم يرفعون ايديهم وهي صور التقطها جنود إسرائيليون‏.‏

وقال ياريف‏:‏ أن هؤلاء الجنود كانوا خائفين بصفة عامة وكان بعضهم يختبئ في حفرة في الرمال وقد وجدناهم‏.‏

ويذكر جرشوني الآتي حرفيا‏:‏
أنه في نهاية حرب‏67‏ وجدت كوماندوز مصرية علي حدود غزة‏,‏ وبعد يومين تم تحديد‏250‏ جنديا وكنا نعلم أنهم خائفون وبعضهم اختبأ في الرمال ولكننا وجدناهم‏.‏

أنه قد حصلت علي طائرتي هليكوبتر وطائرتي بايبر وكانتا تقومان بالتحليق للبحث عن الكوماندوز المصري‏.‏
وقمت بمهاجمتهم وقتلهم وكنا نكتب علي السراويل عدد القتلي منهم‏.‏

وقال المعلق علي الفيلم أنه بعد يومين من القتال احصوا عدد القتلي وكان عددهم‏250‏ جنديا‏.‏

بينما استطرد جوشوني بالتفصيل يجب ان نعطي ذلك أهمية ونقول إلي أي مدي كان ذلك أمرا مبالغا فيه‏.‏ فقد كانت هناك قوات لاتمثل خطرا علينا وقد هاجمناهم من أعلي‏.‏

وقد استعرض الفيلم بعض صور الجنود يستسلمون وهم رافعو ايديهم وهي صور التقطها جنود إسرائيليون‏.‏

أن هؤلاء الجنود كانوا خائفين بصفة عامة وكان بعضهم يختبيء في حفرة في الرمال وقد وجدناهم وفي بعض الأحيان كانوا يعيدون الحرب‏.‏

وتحدث بنيامين بن إليعازر وقال‏:‏ أن هذه الوحدة كنا نعاني منها ولايمكن القول‏(‏ السماح‏)‏ بأن تنسحب هذه الوحدة ومعها سلاح وأنه بالتالي يجب مطاردتها‏.‏

بينما قال ياريف‏:‏ لقد كنا نعمل تحت ضغط أن هذه العملية غير رسمية وغير منتظمة ولايستطيع احد أن يشرحها‏.‏

واستطيع القول حقيقة أن كل من شارك في العملية كان يعمل تحت وطأة اللحظة ولاينتظر الأوامر‏.‏

‏14‏ـ كما تحدث احد أفراد الوحدة ويدعي يوآف جولان‏(‏ عقيد احتياط ـ خدم في شاكيد‏1965‏ ـ‏1972‏ وكان قائد لواء مدرع سابقا‏,‏ واليوم هو رجل أعمال‏)‏ وقال‏:‏ ركبت سيارتي وكنت وقتها ضابط استطلاع وسرت بالسيارة عند القنطرة وكنت استمر في التقدم قدر المستطاع‏.‏
وجاءت لقطة للرئيس عبدالناصر يقول فيها‏:‏ أن ما أخذ بالقوة لايسترد بغير قوة‏.‏

ثم استعرض الفيلم حرب الاستنزاف ودور وحدة شاكيد فيها علي طول جبهة قناة السويس ويقول بن إليعازر‏:‏ لقد منعت وحدة شاكيد دخول القوات المصرية إلي سيناء وقمنا بمطاردتهم وقتلنا كثيرا منهم داخل سيناء‏,‏ واعطينا أقصي حد من الأمان للقوات الإسرائيلية‏.‏

تحدث بوآف قائلا‏:‏ وقد وصلنا إلي عدة اماكن وعند اشتداد الحرب كان هناك ضباط صغار يتخذون القرارات‏.‏

وفي نهاية الأمر فإن أهداف المعركة اتخذ قرارها الجيش وليس المستوي السياسي الذي من المفترض أن يجدوها‏:‏والأكثر من ذلك فإن حدود انهاء الحرب تم تركها لضباط صغار وبالطبع لم يكونوا قادرين علي تصور تقدير الموقف‏.‏ [/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

لا زلت أذكر زملائي الأسرى الذين اخترق الرصاص أجسادهم 
شاهد عيان يروي للعربية.نت قصة إبادة إسرائيل لـ 100 أسير مصري




أسرى مصريون في حرب 1967 


[frame="1 80"]القاهرة - السيد زايد

كشف ضابط مدرعات أنه شاهد بعينيه بعد انتهاء حرب يونيو 1967 قيام جنود إسرائيليين بإبادة ما يقرب من 100 جندي أسير في منطقة "بئر الحمة" قرب مدينة العريش المصرية، أثناء ترحيلهم إلى معسكر "عتليت" الإسرائيلي.

وقال د. عبد القادر نهنوش الضابط السابق في سلاح المدرعات بالجيش المصري إبان حرب يونيو 1967 وأستاذ التاريخ الحديث والمعاصر بجامعة الفيوم (150 كم جنوب غرب القاهرة) إنه تمكن مع ثلاثة جنود فقط من كتيبته من النجاة بعد مطاردة القوات الإسرائيلية لهم بمساعدة الطيران.

وأضاف في حوار مع "العربية.نت" إن حكايته مع الأسر "تبدأ منذ اليوم الثامن من يونيو، ففي ذلك اليوم وبينما نحن بجوار قاعدة "المليز" الحربية في شبه جزيرة سيناء، فوجئنا بهجوم قوات إسرائيلية.




الطائرات تحصد الجنود 

ويروي نهنوش: جاء سرب من الطائرات الإسرائيلية ودمر كتيبة المدرعات التي كنت أخدم بها، ولم تكتفي الطائرات الإسرائيلية بذلك لكنها جاءت لتطاردنا في الجبال، حيث كنا نسير دون سلاح وظلت تطلق الرصاص من مدافعها الرشاشة فلم ينجو منا سوى القليل، وكان من بين الناجين أنا وثلاثة جنود آخرون.

ويضيف "مشينا في الجبل 20 يوماً شاهدنا خلالها جثثا لآلاف الشهداء متناثرة، بخلاف الجرحى والمصابين العزل الذين كان الطيران الإسرائيلي يحصدهم من على وجه الأرض دون رحمة". 




مذبحة في "بئر الحمة" 

ويكمل د. نهنوش قصته: لجأنا بعد ذلك لمكان نختبئ فيه من الموت وكان عبارة عن مخبأ به بئر مياه، على مسافة 15 كم من مدينة السويس، إلى أن فوجئنا بجنود إسرائيليين يأسروننا، وكنا حينذاك لا نملك سلاحاً أو ذخيرة أو طعاما، لأن ذخيرتنا نفذت وسلاحنا لم يكن له أهمية فدفناه في حفرة بالصحراء.

ويقول: تم وضع القيود في أيدينا ووضعونا في عربات نقل مكشوفة، ثم جمعونا في منطقة تسمى "بئر الحمة" قرب مدينة العريش بشبه جزيرة سيناء، وهناك وجدنا ما يقرب من 500 جندي أسير فانضممنا إليهم.

ويؤكد شاهد العيان "في بئر الحمة طالبت مجموعة من الجنود بالماء والطعام حتى لا يموتون من الجوع والعطش فما كان من الجنود الإسرائيليين إلا أن فتحو عليهم نيران رشاشاتهم وظلوا يطلقون النار بشكل عشوائي حتى قتل ما يقرب من 100 جندي، ومن نجا منا ليس لأن الرصاص لم يصبه ولكن لأن الحظ فقط هو الذي أنقذه من وابل النيران".

ويضيف: إن هذه الحادثة لا تزال ماثلة أمام عيني وكأنها وقعت بالأمس ولا زلت أذكر زملائي الذين اخترق الرصاص أجسادهم فيما هم أسرى لا يملكون سلاح، ومن المفترض أن يعاملوا معاملة الأسرى كما تنص الاتفاقات الدولية على ذلك.




تجريدنا من ملابسنا العسكرية

ويقول د. عبد القادر نهنوش بعد ذلك تم اقتيادنا إلى إسرائيل وبالتحديد معسكر الأسرى "عتليت" في  مدينة "بئر سبع" ويقع المعسكر بين تل أبيب وحيفا، وهناك وجدنا حوالي 5000 أسير مصري، منهم 500 ضابط و 4500 جندي. 

ويؤكد: قبل دخولنا إلى المعسكر تم تجريدنا من ملابسنا العسكرية ثم سلمونا ملابس عسكرية إسرائيلية مرسوم عليها علامة الجيش الإسرائيلي.

وخلال العام الذي قضيناه في "عتليت" تعددت ألوان التعذيب البدني والنفسي، فلم يكن هناك سوى الإهانة والتعذيب، كانوا يقولون لنا "ماذا فعل لكم عبد الناصر لقد ترككم تموتون في الجبال كالكلاب". وتابع "كان الطعام عبارة عن كسرة خبز، وكوب ماء وبعض الأطعمة السيئة جدا، أما النوم فكان في غرف من الخشب مساحتها ثلاثة أمتار ينام بها 20 ضابطا".

وعن الاستجوابات التي كانت تجرى لهم يقول د. نهنوش كانت الاستجوابات تتم بشكل مستمر بهدف الحصول على المعلومات المفصلة عن وحدات الجيش المصري والقيادات وخلافه.    




ملف الأسرى المصريين 

وفي إطار الجدل حول فيلم وثائقي عرضه التليفزيون الإسرائيلي بقيام وحدة شاكيد التي كان يقودها وزير البنية التحتية الحالي بنيامين اليعازر بقتل 250 أسيرا مصريا في سيناء بعد انتهاء حرب يونيو 1967، كشفت صحف مصرية أن مصر لا يمكنها مقاضاة إسرائيل عن إبادة الأسرى.

وبحسب صحيفة "الجماهير" المصرية فإن مصر لا يمكنها، مهما بلغت درجة أحقيتها، فتح ملف قتل الأسرى المصريين إبان حربي عامي 1954 و 1967، لأنها لا تملك أي ملف أو وثيقة مادية عن أسراها خلال هاتين الحربين توضح حجم انتهاك إسرائيل للاتفاقيات الدولية المتعارف عليها والمتداول بها أثناء أسر جند الحرب. 




الوثائق تملكها إسرائيل 

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن الدولة الوحيدة التي تملك من الأدلة ما تستطيع به الحصول على حقوق الأسرى المصريين هي إسرائيل نفسها والدليل على ذلك الفيلم الوثائقي الذي أذاعته القناة الأولى بالتليفزيون الإسرائيلي وما تضمنه من اعترافات نصية لجنود من وحدة "شاكيد" وهي الفرقة التي أشرفت على قتل الأسرى على الخط الحدودي ما بين مصر والأردن.

كما يوجد كتاب أشرف عليه أكاديمي إسرائيلي يدعى "أوري ميلشتاين" ويتضمن معلومات وثائقية عن الانتهاكات التي حدثت أثناء حرب 1967. وانتهت الصحيفة إلى أن كل ما تملكه مصر عبارة عن روايات شعبية يتناقلها أهل القناة وبورسعيد فيما بينهم ولا تخدم في إجراءات التقاضي.

كانت القناة الأولي بالتليفزيون الإسرائيلي قد قامت ببث فيلم "روح شاكيد" الذي يكشف النقاب عن قيام وحدة شاكيد التابعة للجيش الإسرائيلي التي كان يقودها بنيامين بن اليعازر وزير البنية التحتية الحالي بقتل ٢٥٠ جندياً مصرياً في سيناء عقب انتهاء القتال في حرب ١٩٦٧، وهو ما أثار الرأي العام المصري الذي طالب بمحاكمة دولية لاسترداد حقوق الأسرى الضائعة.

وطالب أعضاء في البرلمان بإلغاء الاتقاقيات المصرية الإسرائيلية وقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع تل أبيب، فيما انطلقت دعوات للقبض علي بنيامين بن أليعازر إذا وطأت قدماه الأراضي المصرية بعد اعترافه في الفيلم.




انتقادات لوزير الخارجية

وقالت جريدة "المصري اليوم" الأحد 11 -3 -2007 إن نوابا في مجلس الشعب طالبوا في جلسة ساخنة مساء السبت  بضرورة إلغاء الاتفاقيات التي وقعتها مصر مع إسرائيل ونشر قائمة سوداء برجال الأعمال المتعاملين معها.

وأكد حسين إبراهيم نائب رئيس الكتلة البرلمانية للإخوان انفصال الخارجية عن الشارع المصري، وهاجم وزير الخارجية أحمد أبوالغيط بسبب تصريحاته "بأنه لن يقطع العلاقات مع إسرائيل بسبب فيلم"، وأكد إبراهيم أن تصريحات أبوالغيط تمثل "إهانة" للشعب المصري كله.

ورفض النائب المستقل الصحافي مصطفي بكري تصريحات السفير الإسرائيلي وأعرب عن صدمته من تصريحات أبوالغيط. وقال: "يا بتوع الحزب الوطني انسوا الالتزام الحزبي لأنها قضية تخص مصر كلها".

وتساءل حيدر بغدادي: لماذا تذيع إسرائيل هذا الشريط الآن؟.. مشيرا إلى أنه عمل استفزازي غير مبرر، وأن قصاصنا هو القانون أو القوة. وقال حمدين صباحي: إن مجلس الشعب لا يملك سوى الندب والعويل والبكاء، مشيرا إلى أن "السفير الإسرائيلي يشتمنا في بلادنا وهو كلب من كلاب السكك"، وأكد احتجاجه على حكومة مصر قبل أن يحتج على حكومة إسرائيل.

وقال أحمد أبوحجي: إن اتفاقية كامب ديفيد ضيعت كرامتنا وحقوق أولادنا، واستنكر تصريحات وزير الخارجية ووصفها بالموقف المشين، مطالبا بمحاكمته أمام نواب البرلمان.

وطالب محمود أباظة، رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الوفد: بمراقبة خط سير الموقف الرسمي حتى نستعيد حقوقنا.[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]قضية الأسرى المصريين تتصاعد وسط تهديدات بمراجعة العلاقات مع إسرائيل ومقاضاتها دوليا





تصاعدت قضية مقتل أسرى من الجنود المصريين خلال حرب عام 1967 مع إسرائيل الثلاثاء بعدما هددت لجنة نيابية مصرية بمراجعة العلاقات مع إسرائيل وورود أنباء عن احتمال رفع دعوى قضائية ضدها أمام محكمة العدل العليا في لاهاي. 

ففي الوقت الذي نقلت صحيفة المصري الثلاثاء عن مصدر دبلوماسي قوله إن القاهرة لا تستبعد رفع قضية مقتل جنودها الأسرى إلى محكمة العدل الدولية، هددت اللجنة المشتركة من لجان الشؤون العربية والعلاقات الخارجية وحقوق الإنسان في مجلس الشعب المصري بمراجعة كافة العلاقات الاقتصادية والاتفاقات الموقعة مع إسرائيل، إذا لم تحاسب وتعاقب مرتكبي جرائم قتل الأسرى المصريين إبان حرب عام 1967. 

وجاء في بيان صادر عن اللجنة نشرته وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط: "إن أرواح الشهداء الأبرار لن تهدأ أو تهنأ إلا بالقصاص العادل من القتلة والسفاحين الذين يتباهون اليوم بما ارتكبوه من فظائع يندى لها جبين الإنسانية". 

كما دعا البيان وزارة الخارجية المصرية إلى التوجه للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة ومجلس الأمن الدولي لسرعة محاكمة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم أمام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية كمجرمي حرب. 

واعتبرت اللجنة النيابية أن المعلومات عن تصفية الجنود تشكل حلقة جديدة مما وصفته بحلقات الإرهاب الإسرائيلي الذي قامت على أساسه الدولة العنصرية الإسرائيلية، حسب تعبير البيان. 

وكان التلفزيون الإسرائيلي الحكومي قد بث الأسبوع الماضي فيلما وثائقيا وردت فيه معلومات أنه تمت تصفية 250 أسيرا من الجنود المصريين على يد وحدة عسكرية بقيادة وزير البنى التحتية الإسرائيلي الحالي بنيامين بن اليعازر، في منطقة العريش بعد انتهاء المعارك. 

ونفى بن اليعازر أن تكون هذه الوحدة قد قامت بتصفية أسرى حرب مصريين، في حين أثارت هذه المعلومات موجة استنكار عارمة في مصر التي استدعت السفير الإسرائيلي وطالبت بتوضيحات رسمية وعقد جلسة برلمانية خاصة بهذه المسألة. 

بدورها، أكدت وزيرة الخارجية الإسرائيلية تسيبي ليفني خلال لقائها نظيرها المصري أحمد أبو الغيط في بروكسل أنه لم يحدث إطلاقا إعدام أسرى حرب كما فُهم من الفيلم، وأعربت عن أملها في قيام نظيرها المصري ببذل جهد لتخفيف التوتر بين البلدين. 

يأتي ذلك فيما أعرب متحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية عن أسف بلاده لقيام بعض الجهات في مصر باستغلال الفيلم لإفساد العلاقات بين البلدين، على حد تعبيره. 

وقد ألغى مدير المخابرات المصرية لقاء مع مسؤول إسرائيلي بسبب الجدل الدائر حول ما أثير حول قتل إسرائيل بعض الجنود المصريين الأسرى. 
مراسلة "راديو سوا" إيمان رافع والتفاصيل من القاهرة.

المصدر
[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]معًا لمحاكمة قتلة الأسرى المصريين
المنظمة المصرية تطلق حملة لجمع توقيعات المصريين بعنوان " العدالة لأسرى 56 و1967 "  



تهيب المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان الأخوة نشطاء حقوق الإنسان ، والمثقفين والكتاب والمفكرين وجميع الشرفاء من النخبة السياسية، وكذلك المواطنين المصريين البسطاء بالمشاركة في حملة التوقيعات التي تطلقها المنظمة المصرية لمحاكمة قتلة الأسرى المصريين خلال حربي 56، 1967 وحرب الاستنزاف ، وإعادة حقوق هؤلاء الأسرى.

ويأتي إطلاق هذه الحملة نظرًا لفداحة المجازر الإسرائيلية بحق الأسرى المصريين من المدنيين والعسكريين التي تتناقض مع حقوق الإنسان،وإهدارها للمواثيق الدولية عامة واتفاقيات جنيف الأربع لعام 1949 والخاصة بمعاملة الأسرى والمدنيين أثناء الحروب بصفة خاصة .

يذكر أن المنظمة المصرية قد تقدمت بالعديد من البلاغات للنائب العام مطالبة سيادته بتحريك الدعوى العمومية والتحقيق في البلاغات المتعلقة بقضية الأسرى المصريين من المدنيين والعسكريين باعتبارها من الجرائم التي يعاقب على ارتكابها طبقًا لقانون العقوبات المصري والاتفاقيات الدولية ، كما أصدرت كتابًا عام 1997 يتضمن وثائق وأدلة ومواد الاتهام وفقًا للقانون المصري واتفاقية جنيف الرابعة والقوانين والمعاهدات الدولية ، وشهادات حية لبعض الأسرى والمدنيين المصريين خلال حربي 56 و1967 وحرب الاستنزاف.

وتقوم المنظمة حاليًا بإعداد ملف خاص بجرائم الحرب والجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية والتي ارتكبها جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بحق المدنيين والأسرى المصريين خلال حربي 56 و1967 وحرب الاستنزاف ، وستقدمه فيما بعد للحكومة المصرية لفضح جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية . 

ملحوظة:للانضمام للحملة رجاء إرسال توقيعاتكم على فاكس المنظمة ( 3621613 ) 

المصدر
[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]هل تضيع دماء الأسرى المصريين؟!!

أ. د. سليمان صالح
الفيلم الوثائقي الذي أذاعه التليفزيون الإسرائيلي، الذي يكشف عن قيام وحدة عسكرية إسرائيلية كان يقوم بقيادتها بنيامين بن اليعازر وزير البنى الأساسية الآن في الحكومة الإسرائيلية بقتل 250 أسيراً مصرياً عقب انتهاء العدوان الإسرائيلي عام 1967 يجب أن يفتح الباب أمام محاكمة تاريخية لكل الطغاة الذين ساهموا في صنع تلك المأساة.



بن اليعازر هو مجرد نموذج لطغاة العصر ومجرمي الحرب والقتلة وسفاكي دماء الأبرياء، فلقد شهد هذا العصر نوعية من المجرمين الذين ماتت قلوبهم ومشاعرهم. لقد قطعوا علاقتهم بالإنسانية، وبكل ما تعارفت عليه من أخلاق وأحكام وأعراف وتقاليد.



بن اليعازر يجسد الإجرام والقسوة التي تميز بها اليهود عبر التاريخ بالإضافة إلى الغدر والخيانة، ولذلك كانت الجريمة التي ارتكبها عام 1967 نموذجاً للجرائم التي يرتكبها اليهود عندما يتمكنون ويعلون في الأرض. ولذلك فإن تلك الجريمة ليست جريمة فرد هو بن اليعازر، ولكنها جريمة فكر وثقافة، إنها جريمة من شكلوا الشخصية الإسرائيلية، وشحنوها بكل هذا الشر والإجرام.





حقوق الأسير





أخلاق الحرب التي تعارفت عليها البشرية يحترمها المحاربون الذين يدافعون عن قضية أو يسعون لتحقيق هدف إنساني أو وطني من وراء هذه الحرب، وعندما لا يحترم المحارب تلك الأخلاقيات فإن ذلك يعني أنه لم يعد محارباً شجاعاً، وفارساً نبيلاً، ولكنه يتحول إلى مجرم حرب.





الذي يميز بين المحارب والمجرم هو الالتزام بأخلاقيات الحرب وأعرافها. والحضارات العظيمة تقوم بصياغة نفسية محاربيها كفرسان وأبطال يحاربون لتحقيق أهداف عظيمة.





الحضارة الإسلامية هي الحضارة الوحيدة التي التزم المحاربون فيها بأخلاقيات القتال.. كان المحاربون المسلمون أبطالاً وفرساناً لا يلحقون الأذى بضعيف ولا يقتلون شيخاً كبيراً أو امرأة أو طفلاً أو أسيراً.





عندما انتصر المسلمون على الصليبيين في حطين قدم البطل الفارس صلاح الدين الأيوبي تجربة تاريخية شديدة الأهمية للحرب المشروعة التي تستهدف التحرير ولا تسعى للانتقام.





ولقد أعتق صلاح الدين كل الأسرى الصليبيين كرماً وبطولة وشجاعة وإنسانية.





تعالوا نقارن بين هذا الموقف التاريخي للفارس المسلم، وبين ذلك الموقف التاريخي لمجرمي الحرب من الصهاينة والأمريكان.





بالرغم من أن العالم قد توصل إلى اتفاقية دولية تحمي الأسير هي اتفاقية جنيف، وهذا في حد ذاته يعتبر تطوراً مهماً في حياة البشرية فإن الطغاة الصهاينة والأمريكان لم يلتزموا بتلك الاتفاقية. وشهد العالم الكثير من المآسي التي تعرض لها الأسرى، فقد استباحوا دماءهم وقاموا بتعذيبهم.





ولذلك فإن كل قتلة الأسرى يجب أن يقدموا لمحكمة تاريخية، وأنا أوجه نداء إلى كل وسائل الإعلام العربية لتقوم بتغطية متعمقة، وحملة إعلامية للمذابح التي تعرض لها الأسرى تبدأ من 5 يونيو 2007 بمناسبة مرور 40 سنة على هزيمة 1967. لماذا؟





هذه التغطية يجب أن تشكل عريضة الاتهام التي يمكن تقديمها إلى محاكمة عالمية يشكلها المثقفون الذين يأبي ضميرهم السكوت على تلك الجريمة، ويمكن أن تكون تلك المحاكمة بداية حملة عالمية لحماية الأسرى، ومحاكمة المجرمين الإسرائيليين أمام محكمة جنائية دولية.





على أرض سيناء





كل شبر على أرض سيناء عليه دماء أسير مصري، وهناك الكثير من المقابر الجماعية يمكن أن نبحث عنها ونكشفها للرأي العام.





ولقد تعرض الجيش المصري في سيناء لمذبحة مروعة، فالقيادة المصرية لم تكن لديها النية للقتال، ولم تكن مستعدة للحرب، كل ما هنالك أن الزعيم المصري أراد أن يسخن الموقف على الصعيد الإعلامي قليلاً.. لكن "إسرائيل" انتهزت الفرصة، وقامت بتوجيه ضربة مباغتة وغادرة، وتم تدمير الطائرات المصرية كلها على الأرض.





فوجئت القيادة العسكرية المصرية بالضربة الإسرائيلية فاتخذت قرار الانسحاب من سيناء دون خطة أو حتى مجرد مقاومة.





وكان على الجنود أن يطيعوا أوامر القيادة بالانسحاب دون وجود وسائل لنقل الجنود الذين كان عليهم أن يسيروا لساعات طويلة دون ماء أو طعام أو سلاح يدافعون به عن أنفسهم أو حماية جوية.





ولقد انتهزت الطائرات الإسرائيلية الفرصة لقتل الآلاف من الجنود التائهين في الصحراء.





كان المشهد يشكل إذلالاً للكرامة العربية، ولذلك لم تحاول الصحافة المصرية لسنوات طويلة أن تنقل شهادات الأسرى المصريين الذين نجوا من الموت بالرغم من أن هناك آلاف الشهادات التي يمكن جمعها لتشكل قصصاً إنسانية تثير الضمير وتجعل الحجر يبكي، وتوثق الجريمة الإسرائيلية.





لو ذهبنا إلى سيناء سنجد آلاف الشهود الذين رأوا المأساة، وهناك الكثير من الجنود الذين كتب الله لهم النجاة مازالوا أحياء ويمكن أن يرووا لنا تفاصيل المذبحة المروعة التي تعرض لها الجنود والمدنيون المصريون.





شاهد من أهلها





لكن هناك أيضاً شهادات لإسرائيليين منهم مؤرخ إسرائيلي يعمل أستاذاً بجامعة بار إيلان، اسمه أرييه يتسحاقي قام بإجراء بحث علمي أثبت فيه أن الجنود الإسرائيليين قاموا بالإجهاز على ما يقرب من 900 جندي مصري بعد استسلامهم.





وقال هذا المؤرخ إن أكبر مذبحة جرت في مدينة العريش حيث قامت وحدة إسرائيلية خاصة بقتل 300 جندي مصري.





ومن الواضح أن تلك المذبحة التي يشير إليها يتسحاقي تختلف عن تلك التي وثقها مخرج الفيلم رامي أوليس، الذي أذاعه التليفزيون الإسرائيلي في فبراير الماضي.





يتسحاقي قدم بحثه إلى القيادات الإسرائيلية، لكن تلك القيادات لم تهتم، وقد وصف هذا المؤرخ ذلك بأنه مؤامرة صمت.





ولكن من الواضح أن شهادات الإسرائيليين لا تكشف سوى القليل. فهناك الكثير من المقابر الجماعية التي دفن فيها آلاف الجنود المصريين والتي تحتاج إلى الكشف عنها.





شهودنا أكثر صدقاً





لو بحثنا عن الجنود المصريين الذين نجوا من المذابح، فسوف نجد لديهم حقائق لا يصدقها العقل توضح قسوة الجنود الإسرائيليين وإجرامهم، وأنهم لم يكونوا محاربين، ولكن كانوا مجرمين وقتلة.





ومن الواضح أن مدينة العريش قد شهدت الكثير من المذابح، وهناك الكثير من الشهود الذين يروون كيف أن الجنود الإسرائيليين كانوا يجمعون الجنود المصريين الذين استسلموا، ويأمرونهم بحفر قبورهم بأيديهم، والانبطاح داخل هذه القبور ثم تسير الدبابات فوقهم.





ودفنوا الأسرى أحياء





هناك الكثير من الشهادات حول أن الجنود الإسرائيليين كانوا يجمعون المصابين من الجيش المصري ثم يقومون بدفنهم أحياء، حيث يقول مدني مصري اسمه محمد عثمان وقع في الأسر يوم 6 يونيو 1967: لقد تم جمعنا في مطار العريش وأمرونا بالنوم داخل حظائر الطائرات بعضنا فوق بعض، وفي صباح اليوم التالي توفي منا 70 أسيراً ماتوا جميعاً من الاختناق، وتم دفنهم في حفر داخل المطار بعد ردم الجير الحي عليهم، وفي مطار العريش أمرونا بجمع حوالي 400 جندي مصري من المصابين شحنوهم في سيارات الجيش الإسرائيلي وطلبوا منا أن ندفنهم وهم أحياء في الحفر ونردم عليهم الجير الحي.





ومن المؤكد أن تلك جريمة تخجل منها البشرية، وهي تلحق العار بالحضارة الغربية التي جلبت اليهود ومكنتهم من احتلال فلسطين. ثم أعطتهم الأسلحة التي يقتلون بها الأسرى ويدفنون الجرحى أحياء.





أيها العرب ألا تشعرون بالغضب؟ مهلاً: سأقدم لكم شهادة أخرى لجندي مصري اسمه أمين عبد الرحمن كان ينتمي إلى اللواء 118 مشاة الذي استسلم بكامله للجيش الإسرائيلي يوم 6 يونيو.





أمر الجنود الإسرائيليون الجنود المصريين بخلع ملابسهم والبقاء بالملابس الداخلية، وبعد أن عرضوهم للعطش الشديد، قدموا لهم الماء، وقالوا لهم: الضباط يشربون أولاً، وعندما خرج الضباط للحصول على جرعة ماء ليرووا عطشهم ووقفوا حول الماء في حلقة كبيرة قام الجنود الإسرائيليون بإطلاق النار عليهم وقتلوهم، ثم قاموا بقتل الرتب الأقل من صف الضباط ثم من يعرفون القراءة والكتابة.. ثم قامت الجرافات بدفنهم.





مذبحة أخرى حدثت في جبل لبنى بسيناء.. حيث أمرت القوات الإسرائيلية 150 جندياً بالاستسلام، ولكن بمجرد استسلامهم قامت الدبابات الإسرائيلية بمطاردتهم ودهسهم.





مذبحة ثالثة حدثت في معسكر بئر سبع حيث قام الجنود الإسرائيليون بوضع قطع سوداء من القماش على أعين 100 ضابط مصري ثم ضربوهم بالعصي حتى وصلوا إلى حائط ضرب النار ثم قاموا بإطلاق الرصاص عليهم وقتلهم.





هناك الكثير من الروايات توضح أن القادة الإسرائيليين كانوا يتسلون بإطلاق الرصاص على الأسرى بعد تعذيبهم، وأن الجنود الإسرائيليين قد قلدوا قادتهم في تلك التسلية. هل أصبحت رؤية الدماء وهي تتدفق من أجساد المحاربين الذين استسلموا تسلية.





إن الذي يقوم بذلك العمل لابد أنه قد تعرض لعملية تشكيل نفسي جعلته يفقد الانتماء لبنى البشر، وجعلته يرى الجريمة مجرد ترفيه عن نفسه الشريرة.





لذلك فإنها جريمة فكر تربى عليه هؤلاء الجنود منذ طفولتهم جعلهم يكرهون البشر ويحتقرونهم وحولهم إلى مجرمين.. ثم يراد لنا بعد ذلك أن نقيم علاقات سلام معهم، وأن نطبع العلاقات، ونبيع لهم بترولنا بثمن بخس.





إن دماء الشهداء الذين سقطوا على أرض سيناء في رقابنا جميعاً، ووفاء لتلك الدماء الطاهرة يجب أن نصرخ: لا للطواغيت المجرمين، ولا للتطبيع معهم.





وواحد من هؤلاء القتلة المجرمين هو بنيامين بن اليعازر يريد الآن أن يزور مصر.. حسناً هل شعرتم بوجع الكرامة وهو أشد إيلاماً من وجع القلب؟



صحيفة الشرق القطرية[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]تقرير إخباري ... التاريخ يفضح كذبة "طهارة" السلاح "الإسرائيلية"

لم يكن الفيلم الوثائقي حول قتل الأسرى المصريين، الكشف “الإسرائيلي” الأول عن فضيحة قتل الأسرى العرب، فقد سبق وصدرت سلسلة شهادات ودراسات “إسرائيلية” لمؤرخين قدماء وجدد تقلب مقولة “ طهارة السلاح” رأسا على عقب وتلقي الضوء على ظاهرة إعدام الأسرى أو المدنيين. 
في كتابه “وحدة شكيد” يروي المؤرخ اليميني التوجهات د. يوري ميليشتان تفاصيل جريمة الحرب بل يورد صورة لبن أليعازر كتب تحتها “تصفيات بعد الحرب”. 
الوحدة “شكيد” كانت قد ورثت تقاليد القتل من وحدة أخرى، (101) التي أسّسها أرييل شارون واقترفت مذابح مهولة أبرزها في قرية قبية الفلسطينية في الضفة الغربية في اكتوبر/ تشرين الاول 1953 ولم يتغير جوهر وحدة “ شكيد” باستبدال قائدها ومؤسسها عاموس يركوني(عبد المجيد خضر المزاريب) ببنيامين بن إليعازر. 
وكان الجنرال أرييه بيرو قد اعترف في حديث مطول مع صحيفة “تل أبيب” عام 1995 بإعدام 48 أسيرا مصريا خلال العدوان الثلاثي، علاوة على مشاركته في تصفية فيلق مصري في منطقة شرم الشيخ. وعلى أثر ذلك تشكلت لجنة فحص بقيادة الجنرال شلومو لاهط، لكنها لم تحول معطياتها واستنتاجاتها لمصر خلافا لوعود “إسرائيلية”. 
في كتابة “شارون لا يتوقف عند الشارة الحمراء” يروي الكاتب عوزي بنزيمان كيف تم تفجير المنازل على رؤوس الأطفال والنساء في قريتي قبية ونحالين وقتذاك. 
في كتابه الأخير “التطهير العرقي في فلسطين” يكشف د.إيلان بابه الأصول الأيدولوجية والمنابع للممارسات الصهيونية اللاأخلاقية من قبل النكبة بسنوات، مؤكدا أن حرب ال 48 استخدمت وسيلة وسببا للتطهير والطرد بالقتل والترهيب، لا العكس. 
وسبق وأكد المؤرخ د. مئير بعيل ابن المؤسسة العسكرية في كتابه حول أخلاقيات العسكر،”ترهل” القيم المعلنة للجيش و”تآكلها” في السنوات الأخيرة، موضحا أن الاحتلال ونشوة الانتصار قبل أربعة عقود أفسدا القيم الأخلاقية في الجيش، ثم تلاه الجغرافي الباحث دان ياهف بكتابه الأخير(طهارة السلاح بين الأسطورة والواقع 2002) حيث أورد عينات كثيرة على جرائم ارتكبها الجيش “الإسرائيلي” منذ عام 1936. 
ويفرد ياهف صفحات كثيرة للجرائم بحق الفلسطينيين منها قيام قائد كبير في “ الشاباك” النائب السابق إيهود يتوم بقتل فدائيين شابين بعد إلقاء القبض عليهما في عملية خطف حافلة عام 1984 في غزة. وتم الكشف عن الفضيحة بعد قيام صحيفة “ حداشوت” بنشر صورة الفدائيين وهما على قيد الحياة دقائق بعد العملية قبل أن يقوم يتوم بقتلهما بتحطيم جمجمتيهما بالحجارة. 
مثلما كان الجنرال أيلي جيبع الذي خلع بزته العسكرية احتجاجا على جرائم حرب لبنان الأولى عام 82 قد أكد في كتابه وقوع جرائم مريعة خلال الاجتياح. 
وثمة خيط واحد يربط بين الصفصاف وعيلبون عام 48 وبين العريش عامي 56 و67وبين مخيمي الراشدية وجنين (82 و2002) وبين بيت حانون 2006 ورام الله 2007. من تلك البئر المسّممة نهل الجيش ولا يزال موروثاته القيمية المزيفة. 
في كتابه الآخر “ما أروع هذه الحرب، نصوص ورموز عسكرية ظاهرة ومبطنة في الأدب “الإسرائيلي””، يستعرض د.دان ياهف كيفية بلورة الروح العسكرية عبر تتبع الآلة التربوية التي استعملتها المؤسسة “الإسرائيلية” لتنشئة أجيال من الجنود العنيفين إلى حدّ كبير. وقد عمدت هذه “الآلة” وفق هذا الكتاب الى ترويج النصوص التي تُلهب المشاعر القومية الشوفينية من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى تنزع عن الآخر العربي إنسانيته تمهيداً لتبرير إلغائه. 
ويتناول ياهف (باحث في التاريخ والجغرافيا) مئات النصوص الأدبية للتأكيد على أن الأدب العبري متخم بالمفاهيم التعبوية المشحونة، رغم اقتصاره على مجالي أدب الأطفال والكبار دون تناول الثقافة “الإسرائيلية” بشكل عام، وأيضاً ليس كتب ألوية الجيش ونشرات تخليد القتلى ويوميات المعارك. 
في مقدمة الكتاب يقول ياهف “لقد عملت آلة محكمة ومتطورة على صياغة وعي هذه الأجيال، في المدارس والمؤسسات التربوية ووسائل الإعلام وفي الأدب والفن، إنها آلة التربية على العسكرة، وهي آلة ترويج النصوص التي تلهب المشاعر القومية الشوفينية من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى تنزع كل صفة عن “العدو” أي عن العربي، فالعربي في هذه النصوص هو “مخلوق حقير ولا يستحق الحياة”. 
ونوه بعض المراقبين المحليين إلى أن تصالح الجندي “الإسرائيلي” مع تقاليد استباحة دماء العرب، حتى لو كانوا أسرى أو عزلا، أمر عادي للغاية بعدما دفعوه يافعا في المدرسة للاقتداء بأمثال رحفعام زئيفي داعية الترحيل الذي اغتالته الجبهة الشعبية، بتثبيت أقبح الصور للإنسان العربي في مضامين كتبه التعليمية.وتساءل الباحث مهند مصطفى كيف لا يسارع “الإسرائيلي” للضغط على زناد بندقيته ضد المسلحين والأسرى والمدنيين وهو ابن لاحتلال يقتل ويهدم وينكل ويعذب صباح مساء. كيف لا يدوس “طهارة السلاح” بجزمته العسكرية وقائده الأعلى السابق يرمي قنبلة على أطفال بزنة طن ولا يرتجف فيه أو في محيطه شيء سوى جناح طائرته النفاثة؟ ن/25 

المصدر
[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

جزء من الفيلم الوثائقى عن  الأسرى المصريين والذى عرض على القاهرة اليوم

يوم 11/3/2007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...deo/egpow1.wmv

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]البرلمان يستدعي أبو الغيط بعد تصريحاته المستفزة حول قتل الأسرى المصريين

أحمد أبوالغيط وزير الخارجية  
القاهرة - في مناقشاتهم لجريمة قتل الأسري المصريين في سيناء عام‏1967‏ التي كشف عنها التليفزيون الإسرائيلي من خلال الفيلم الوثائقي روح شاكيد‏‏ شن أعضاء مجلس الشعب السبت هجوما عنيفا علي إسرائيل‏‏ وفي الوقت نفسه وجه النواب انتقادات شديدة إلي تصريحات السيد أحمد أبوالغيط وزير الخارجية التي قال فيها‏:‏ إن إذاعة الفيلم لا تستدعي قطع العلاقات مع إسرائيل‏.‏

واعتبر الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور رئيس المجلس تصريحات الوزير غير كافية‏‏ وأن عليه الحضور إلي المجلس والمثول أمام اللجنة المشتركة من لجان الشئون العربية والعلاقات الخارجية وحقوق الإنسان‏‏ لتوضيح الموقف المصري الرسمي تجاه تلك القضية‏.‏ 

وأكد الدكتور سرور أن قضية قتل الأسري قضية قانونية من الطراز الأول‏‏ وتحتاج إلي تجميع الوقائع التي تدين إسرائيل‏‏ لتظل القضية شوكة في ظهرها‏.‏

وشدد الدكتور سرور علي ضرورة دراسة الأوضاع القانونية للقضية‏‏ مؤكدا أن السلام ليس مجرد اتفاق بين حكومات‏‏ وأنه لن يكون هناك سلام بغير التصالح بين الشعوب‏‏ والاحترام المتبادل‏.‏ 

وقد طالب النواب بوقف جميع عمليات التطبيع مع إسرائيل‏‏ وهددوا بإعادة النظر في كل الاتفاقيات الموقعة معها‏، ‏حسبما ذكرت جريدة الأهرام.

ومن ناحيته‏‏ أكد الدكتور مفيد شهاب وزير الشئون القانونية والبرلمانية انضمام الحكومة إلي مشاعر نواب البرلمان حول هذه الجريمة البشعة‏‏ موضحا أن الحكومة هي حكومة الشعب المصري‏‏ وأن أعضاءها أبناء هذا الشعب‏.‏ 

وأكد شهاب أن ما نسب بالصحف من تصريحات لوزير الخارجية حول أن الفيلم لا يستدعي قطع العلاقات مع إسرائيل‏‏ يجب عدم التعويل عليه‏‏ إلا بعد التأكد من صحة هذه التصريحات من وزير الخارجية شخصيا‏.‏

المصدر
[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]البرلمان يطالب بمحاسبة أبوالغيط علي تصريحاته بشأن الأسري  



اسرى مصريون 


القاهرة- أندلعت ثورة النواب في البرلمان وتصاعدت موجة من السخط والغضب سيطرت علي جلسات المجلس يوم السبت بسبب الجريمة البشعة للجيش الاسرائيلي، وقتله الأسري المصريين في حرب 67 بالمخالفة للمواثيق والأعراف الدولية. 

وقالت جريدة الوفد فى عددها الصادر الاحد ان النواب شنوا هجوما حادا علي أحمد أبوالغيط وزير الخارجية واتهموه بالتقصير في الرد علي وقاحة السفير الاسرائيلي الذي شن هجوما حادا علي النواب في مقر وزارة الخارجية.

وطالب النواب بضرورة محاسبة وزير الخارجية وأكدوا أن تصريحاته حول رفض قطع العلاقات مع إسرائيل بسبب فيلم تثير علامات استفهام كبيرة حول رغبة الحكومة في القصاص من قتلة المصريين.

أطلق النواب عدة أوصاف علي السفير الاسرائيلي منها أنه كلب وشيطان وطالبوا بطرده من مصر وإغلاق السفارة الاسرائيلية وسحب السفير المصري من إسرائيل، وقطع كافة العلاقات مع الكيان الصهيوني. 

وأعلن الدكتور مفيد شهاب وزير الشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية انضمام الحكومة إلي مشاعر الحزن والغضب الشديد الذي أظهره النواب. 

وقال أن الحكومة هي حكومة الشعب وأعضاءها أبناء الشعب، وتعبر بنفس القدر الذي عبر به النواب في هذه القضية وأصر مجلس الشعب علي مثول أحمد أبوالغيط وزير الخارجية أمام اللجنة البرلمانية المشتركة من لجان العلاقات الخارجية والشئون العربية وحقوق الانسان ليعلن بوضوح موقف مصر الرسمي من الفيلم الوثائقي الذي أذاعته إسرائيل عن قتل الأسري المصريين عام 1967.

وواصل أحمد أبوالغيط تصريحاته المستفزة حيث قال أن مصر انتقمت لأرواح شهداء 67 في 6 أكتوبر ،73 وأضاف أن مصر سوف تتابع هذا الملف حتي تتحقق من إشارة تدين اسرائيل، وأنه منذ تفجر الموضوع عام 95 ونحن نسمع ونرصد ونسعي للحصول علي أي معلومة. 

وأشار أبوالغيط إلي تسلم مصر لنسخة من الشريط الذي أذاعه التليفزيون الاسرائيلي وتم تفريغه ومعرفة محتوياته وإرسال نسخة من النتيجة إلي رئيسي مجلسي الشعب والشوري والجهات المعنية.

وقد نفي أبوالغيط أن يكون قد أدلي بتصريحات قال فيها "أننا لن نقطع العلاقات مع إسرائيل بسبب فيلم".

وأكد أبو الغيط أن ملف الأسري لم يغلق، وأن الملف موضوع كبير، ونفي أن تكون اسرائيل قد تلاعبت في تغيير مضمون الفيلم قبل تسليمه لمصر، مؤكدا الحصول علي نسخة الفيلم من مصدرين أولهما مصر لها القدرة علي الحصول علي الفيلم لحظة بثه، والثاني من اسرائيل. 

وأكد أن مصر لن تتوقف عن التحرك والمتابعة ومحاولة الحصول علي أي معلومة تتعلق بأي شهيد مصري.

وقال أبوالغيط أن الفيلم يحمل في فقرته الأخيرة عبارة لها دلالة عظيمة حيث أشار الجنود الاسرائيليون إلي أن الجنود المصريين كانوا يختبئون ثم يعاودون إطلاق النار.

المصدر

[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]سوريا تطالب بتقديم قتلة الاسرى المصريين الى المحكمة الدولية

معا- طالبت سوريا بضرورة تقديم المسؤولين الاسرائيليين الذين ارتكبوا جريمة قتل الاسرى المصريين خلال عدوان بونيو عام 1967 الى المحكمة الدولية.

وقالت الاذاعة السورية فى تعليق لها اليوم ان قتل الاسرى المصريين على يد واحد 
من قادة اسرائيل الحاليين والتي تم الكشف عنها مؤخرا لم يكن سوى جزء من الصورة الحقيقية لهذا الكيان.

واضافت أن هذه "الجريمة الارهابية" ليست جديدة وليست الوحيدة في تاريخ اسرائيل الملىء بهذا النوع من الجرائم منذ انشائها في فلسطين المحتلة وما خفي من هذه الجرائم اكثر مما تم الكشف عنه حتى الان- على حد وصفها.

وقالت :"ان جريمة قتل الاسرى المصريين تحمل كل مواصفات الجريمة الارهابية وجرائم الابادة والتي لاتسقط بالتقادم الزمني بحسب القوانين والشرائع الدولية مما يستدعي محاكمة مرتكبيها امام محكمة العدل الدولية او المحكمة الجنائية الدولية اسوة بمن وقف امامهذه المحاكم في جرائم اهون بكثير منها".

ودعت الاذاعة فى تعليقها "كل معني بالحق والقيم الانسانية والعدالة الدولية وفي 
المقدمة الحقوقيون والقانونيون العرب الى الكشف عن جميع الجرائم التي ارتكبها 
قادة اسرائيل وتقديم ملفاتهم الى المحاكم الدولية المختصة لينال مرتكبوها جزاءهم 
العادل على ما ارتكبوه من جرائم بحق الانسانية ".
المصدر

[/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

ده رد الفعل الشعبي

الذي لم ولن تهتم به الحكومه

وربنا يهدي


والف شكر با ام بوسف

----------


## atefhelal

> *مررت لكى أعود .. فالموضوع الذى طرحته الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر يتعلق بالدم المصرى الطاهر وبكرامة مصر وشرفها ..
> 
> إن العداء لإسرائيل ليس عملية بلهاء ، وخصومة كل مصرى وكل عربى شريف مع هذا الكيان الدخيل المصطنع هى خصومة عقلانية واعية . والجندى المصرى البسيط سليمان خاطر الذى أطلق رصاصه على سبعة من السياح الإسرائيليين فى سيناء فى صيف عام 1985 لم يكن مخبولا أو مجنونا كما ادعى محاميه توسلا للرأفة عند الحكم عليه . لكن سليمان خاطر أطلق رصاصه بالعقل الواعى ..
> 
> إن إسرائيل دولة مغتصبة قامت على الإرهاب  واغتصاب الحقوق ، وتأسست على انتهاك كل الأعراف والقيم الإنسانية لتكون وطنا لكل صهاينة اليهود بالعالم ، ولأن التوسع واغتصاب حقوق العرب هو أساس نشأتها الشيطانية ، فهى مازالت حتى الآن دولة دون حدود دولية معروفة للعالم .
> 
>  لقد قال  الجمسى (رئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 ) فى كتابه : عندما ذهبت للإحتفال باستعادة العريش ورفع العلم المصرى عليها بعد أن غاب عنها طويلا ، كانت الحقيقة المؤكدة أن حرب أكتوبر ليست آخر الحروب ، فهل تعمل قيادتنا السياسية وتمهد لمواجهة تلك الحقيقة ، أم سوف تدفعنا دفعا إلى أن نصل يوما إلى مايفعله الشهداء المنتحرون .. !! . 
> 
> أن الإرهاب فى المنطقة العربية هو صناعة أمريكية إسرائبلية ، ودليله الواضح للجميع هو  مافعلوه معنا ومع أسرانا العزل بعد توقف القتال وانتهاء الحرب فى 1967 ، وبما يفعلونه حاليا  ويوميا فى فلسطين والعراق وأفغانستان وبما يمهدون له فى سوريا ولبنان والسودان وإيران وقريبا فى مصر ..
> ...


*هذه كانت أول مشاركة لى فى الموضوع .. وهو موضوع يتعلق بالدم الغالى الذى باعه نظامنا  بأبخس الأسعار مقابل متعة استمراره وتأمين سلطته وتسلطنه .. وسأظل أكتب وأحكى لأبنائى وأحفادى إلى أن يأتى يوما يثأروا فيه لدماء أهلهم وأصحابى ، ولكى أجعل هذا الدم الغالى يصرخ وللأبد فى أعماقهم بعد أن أعجزنى القهر أن أثأر بنفسى وبجيلى لهذا الدم الغالى  ، سأظل أكتب وأحكى لكى يعذرنى التاريخ ويعذر أمثالى  يوما حين يعلن غضبه وسخطه على كل منافق صامت ومتخاذل تسلق فى غفلة منا إلى قمة الهيمنة علينا ، وتعمد حبس إرادتنا فى سجون هيمنته ..

 انتهت حرب أكتوبر وسجلنا بدمائنا نصرا عزيزا بعد أن وضعنا أرواحنا فداء لمصر فعبرنا القناة وزحفنا منتصرين تحت راية الله أكبر ، ووضعنا أقدامنا على عشرة كيلومترات من تراب سيناء الحبيبة ، ولم يتعزز هذا النصر للأسف .. فكانت الثغرة وكان حصار الجيش الثالث واحتلال السويس والزحف إلى القاهرة لحصارها .. لولا نداء العالم بوقف هذا الزحف الصهيونى الذى توقف عند علامة الكيلومتر101 طريق السويس القاهرة الصحراوى .. 

وأتساءل : هل لم يكن يعلم السادات عن هذا الدم الغالى حين ذهب إلى الكيان الصهيونى  طالبا السلام من أعداء السلام  فى أحد أيام نوفمبر عام 1977 ..  وهل لم يكن يعلم أن هذا الكيان كان ومازال وسوف يظل إلى يوم الدين هو الخطر الأكبر على أمن بلادنا ومستقبلها واستقلالها وحريتها ... وماذا أخذ الشعب المصرى فى مقابل هذا السلام المزعوم .. صحيح أننا قد تلقينا مقابل هذا السلام ثانى أكبر معونة تقدمها أمريكا لشعوب العالم (مليار دولار سنويا ) .. وحتى هذه المعونة كانت مجرد رشوة للصوص مصر .. 

لقد وعدنا السادات بالرخاء مقابل السلام مع هذا الكيان .. ولم نرى حتى الآن  بادرة لأى رخاء  .. ووقع السادات فى 26 مارس 1979 معاهدة السلام ، ولم تكن سوى معاهدة للإستسلام .. فبسبب تلك المعاهدة تم أسر إرادة الشعب المصرى لحساب الفكر والمصلحة الصهيونية .. 

 ألم يسأل السادات نفسه قبل أن يوقع على تلك المعاهدة .. كيف يكون التطبيع مع هذا الكيان، وكيف تكون العلاقات طبيعية بين شعب مصر وبين بلطجية هذا الكيان طبقا لنص المادة الثالثة من تلك المعاهدة دون أن يطلب قبل توقيعه حتى مجرد تعويض أدبي ومادي عن جرائم حرب هذا الكيان بحق الدم المصرى ، أو حتى مجرد اعتذار .. !!  .. ولم تقتصر معاهدة الإستسلام المرذولة على ذلك فقط للأسف .. بل  احتوت على كثير من الرذائل الأخرى، واحتوت على كثير من عوامل الضعف لأجيال مصر كلها ، يكفى أن كيسنجر وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة وقت التوقيع على تلك الإتفاقية قال : توقعت من السادات عندما يقرأ بنودها أن يركلنى فى مؤخرتى ويعود غاضبا ..  ألم ينتبه السادات إلى أن إثنين من وزراء خارجية مصر قد استقالا بسببها .. ألم يستحى السادات حين لم يقرأها أحدا من نواب مجلس الشعب المصرى الذى وافق عليها ، فعادت سيناء بموجب تلك المعاهدة  منقوصة السيادة وعرضة للإحتلال فى أى وقت .. وماذا كسبنا بعد أن تم عزلنا عن العرب  بموجب هذه المعاهدة ..  لم نكسب سوى إضعاف العرب بعد إضعاف مصر وانفراد إسرائيل بدولة دولة حتى تستسلم مثلما استسلمنا ... وشرعت إسرائيل بعدها مباشرة فى ترتيب أوراقها بعد عزل مصر عن العرب  فاجتاحت قواتها العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت عام 1982 وطردت الفلسطينيين إلى تونس واليمن ليصبحوا بعيدين عن أراضيهم فى فلسطين وعن بؤرة الصراع ، ويقبلوا بالتشريد أو بأى تسوية تمليها عليهم "إسرائيل" والولايات والمتحدة .. 

اتفاقية كامب دافيد الساداتية  هى أسوأ معاهدة تم عقدها فى تاريخ المعاهدات الدولية ، وتدرّس فى المعاهد السياسية على أنها نموذج لسلب الإرادة فلا توجد معاهدة فى العالم كبلت دولة وشلت إرادتها وأخضعتها كما فعلت كامب دافيد التى أصبحت السياسة المصرية الرسمية منذ توقيعها تتمحور حولها .


كانت أمهاتنا تحكى لنا حواديتا قبل النوم .. كان الهدف منها هو أن ننام  فى هدوء وسلام .. وكان من بين تلك الحواديت .. حدوتة الملك وجحا والحمار .. وحدوتة الأسد والثعلب والحمار .. وكنا ننبهر بخبث هذا الثعلب وبمكر جحا وحرصهما الدائم على مصلحتهما الخاصة ، وحذرهما من غضب الملك أو من غضب الأسد .. وكان الحمار دائما هو الضحية فى كل حدوتة .. وكنا ننام .. ولكن لم تعلمنا أمهاتنا كيف لانكون كحمير تلك الحواديت ...

ففى الحدوتة الأولى وعد جحا الملك أن يعلم الحمار القراءة والكتابة فى خلال مائة عام .. وهو يعلم تماما أن الملك لابد وأن يموت أو أن يموت الحمار أو أن يموت هو  قبل أن تنتهى المائة عام .. وبهذا يستمر جحا مستمتعا بحياته آمنا ومستفيدا بعطايا الملك ، ولم يكن يعنى جحا مصلحة الحمار ..
وفى الحدوتة  الثانية كان الأسد أسدا شرها لايشبع وكانت قوته كلها فى مخالبه وأنيابه فقال للثعلب يوما  : روح جيبلى أكل بسرعة وإلا هكلك إنت .. فلم يجد الثعلب سوى الحمير لكى يأتى بواحد منهم على وجه السرعة .. فأقنع الحمار بأن الأسد عاوز يخليه ملك على الغابة لكى يذهب معه للأسد.

 .. وعندما ذهب الحمار قفز عليه الأسد ولكنه لم يتمكن إلا من أذنيه وهرب الحمار مذعورا .. فذهب الثعلب مرة ثانية للحمار وأقنعه بخبثه بأن الأسد يعمل لمصلحته ولذلك تعمد قطع أذنيه الطويلتين لكى يتمكن من إلباسه التاج ، فاقتنع الحمار بذلك وذهب مع الثعلب فرحا مرة أخرى . 

واعتذر الحمار للأسد قائلا : معلش أنا مفهمتش قصدك ياسيدى .. فلم يمهله الأسد وقفز عليه ولم يتمكن الأسد هذه المرة إلا من مؤخرته فقطع ذيله وهرب الحمار مرة ثانية .. فلم ييأس الثعلب الخبيث وذهب للحمار مرة ثالثة . فقال الحمار للثعلب :  أنت كذاب وخبيث ونصاب ياثعلب ومتحاولش تقنعنى إن الأسد عاوز يخللينى ملك  .. فقال له الثعلب : عاوز أسألك ياحمار سؤال وتجاوبنى عليه إزاى هتجلس على كرس العرش وديلك تحتك .. وطبعا لأن الحمار حمار فقال لنفسه : هوه صحيح إزاى هجلس بديلى ده ، ورجع الحمار مع التعلب للأسد وقال للأسد : عا .. عا .. عا .. أنا آسف ياأسد .. أنا مستعد دلوقت للى إنت عاوزه ....!!  ، فقال الأسد : معلهش دى اختلافات فى وجهات النظر .. !! .. وبعد أن فقد الحمار حذره واستسلم تماما للأسد .. قام الأسد ونشن كويس براحته وافترس الحمار من رقبته .. والحمار ينهق صائحا  قبل أن يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة  : طيب هاحط التاج فين .. !!

ولسه الحكاية ماكملتش ..فقال الأسد : يا ثعلب خد أسلخ الحمار وهاتلى المخ والقلب والفشة والكلاوى والكبد والفخدين ووزع الباقى على حبايبك .. فأكل الثعلب المخ والقلب  .. وعندما سأله الأسد عنهما قال : ياأسد هوه لو كان للحمار مخ كان هيصدقنى ، ولو كان للحمار قلب كان رجع تانى بعد قطع ودانه وديله .. فقال الأسد :  صدقت ياثعلب فأنت خير صديق ..

وهكذا نجحت كل خطط ومعاهدات السلام بين ثعالب العرب الخبثاء وأسد الغابة بالنظام العالمى الجديد .. كما أصبح الفأر فى غفلة منا الذى كان يوما فأرا تسلل إلينا من بالوعة مجارى العالم  ، ولم نحاول ساعتها حتى أن نكون قططا نطارده حتى يعود من حيث أتى على الأقل .. أصبح هذا الفأر وبدهاء عجيب يبنى مملكته ، فكبر حجمه .. مما جعل أسد الغابة يحترمه ويجعله وصيا على كل  ثعالب المنطقة من حوله ... !!

ووصيتى إلى أمهات هذه الأيام حين يحكون لأولادهم حكايات جحا والحمار أو الثعلب والحمار .. لايكون هدفهن فقط هو جلب النوم لأطفالهن الأبرياء .. بل هو جعلهم على يقظة وحذر من ثعالب منطقتنا العربية ،  وأن يعتبروا  من مآسى الحمير  الغلابى الطيبين  ...
وإنه كيفما  كانت الحدوتة التي تُحكى، فإنها تحكي قصتنا  للأسف ..  !! .*

----------


## صقر الليل

تحياتى اختى العزيزه
قلب مصر 
على تلك الكلمات
ولكن ماذا اقول
اذا كان شعبنا لا يقدر ان يفعل شئ غير الصمت
الصمت الذى حولنا امام العالم جبناء
كل العالم (اليهود) يفعلون بنا كل شئ لاننا جبناء
كنا نخاف ان نقول غير الكلامات والشعارات فى القضيه الفلسطينيه والدول الاسلاميه الاخرى
وكنا نبرر ذلك بخوفنا على مستقبل اولادنا
ولكن الان القلم  كان شديدا على وجوهنا لانه موجه الينا
ماذا نفعل
لاشئ غير الغضب فى انفسنا
ماذا  بايدينا ان نفعل غير الكلام
كلام  كلام   كلام
للاسف لن تتقدم مصر ابدا بهذا الشعب السلبيى
ومن حق العالم كله ان يفعل بنا اى شئ كما يشاء
طالما نحن صمتاء جبناء
ماذا سوف نفعل فى دماء الابرياء  الذين قتل فى هذه الحرب
ماذا سوف تفعلون  يا أبناء مصر
تعلمون  ماذاسوف تعملون
سوف تقولون شعارت لفتره معينه
ثم سوف تنسون كما نسيتو دينكم
نعم
نسيتم ان الله سبحانه وتعالى موجود
نسيتم ماطلبه منكم رسول الله
نسيتم
يكفى على ان اقول هذا
لانى والله ابكى وانا اكتب تلك الكلمات
لانكم  لا تستحقو
قول 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
انتم خير امه اخرجت الى الناس
اعتذر لكى
اختى العزيزه
قلب مصر 
على تلك الكلمات
تحياتى

----------


## طارق محمد مجدى

يا استاذه قلب مصر 

مفيش حد سلطنى على حضرتك يا فندم احنا مع المبدء ومع احترام كل الزملاء تعرفى الرئيس مبارك فعل شىء ايجابى هذا الاسبوع عندما اصدر عفو عام لقاضى قال وزير العدل انه سبه فامر الرئيس بالعفو عنه هكذا هى اخلاق الكبار لان هناك الكثيرين مما يقدمون خدمات للاخرين دون سبب مقنع ؟

عموما الموضوع الاسرى كان موضوع الاخ محمد وهو صاحب السبق وعليكى الاعتراف بهذا ولاحظى ان حضرتك تتكلمى عن زميل لكى والايام دول 
سؤال مين هما بقى الاعداء؟؟ 
ا

----------


## atefhelal

> يا استاذه قلب مصر 
> 
> مفيش حد سلطنى على حضرتك يا فندم احنا مع المبدء ومع احترام كل الزملاء تعرفى الرئيس مبارك فعل شىء ايجابى هذا الاسبوع عندما اصدر عفو عام لقاضى قال وزير العدل انه سبه فامر الرئيس بالعفو عنه هكذا هى اخلاق الكبار لان هناك الكثيرين مما يقدمون خدمات للاخرين دون سبب مقنع ؟
> 
> عموما الموضوع الاسرى كان موضوع الاخ محمد وهو صاحب السبق وعليكى الاعتراف بهذا ولاحظى ان حضرتك تتكلمى عن زميل لكى والايام دول 
> سؤال مين هما بقى الاعداء؟؟ 
> ا


*الأخ الفاضل طارق محمد 

لاأحب عادة أن أشارك بمداخلة فى غير الموضوع المطروح .. واضطررت آسفا لذلك ، بعد أن لاحظت أنك تتعمد تكرار مناقشة الأخت الفاضلة "قلب مصر" فى موضوع الأخ الفاضل محمد فى غير المكان المناسب لذلك  .. بما أعتبره خروجا فى غير محله عن الموضوع المطروح وعدم احترام للقضية المطروحة بصرف النظر عن صاحب الفضل فى السبق إلى طرحها كما تدعى ..  فقضية الدم المصرى لاتتحمل مثل تلك الأمور من المباهاة أو التفاخر وادعاءات السبق الغريبة ،  .. ويمكنك ياأخى فى جميع الأحوال أن تراسل فى هذا الشأن الأخت الفاضلة على الخاص .. أو أن تطرح موضوعا بهذا الشأن فى قاعة الشكاوى .. وهى قاعة مفتوحة لجميع الأعضاء ..

أرجو أن تكون مداخلاتك القادمة فى الموضوع المطروح .. كما أرجو من "قلب مصر" تجاهل مداخلاتك إن خرجت أنت عن الموضوع لعدم ضياع وقت الزملاء .. وسوف أضطر آسفا إذا ماتكرر ذلك إلى حذف مداخلاتك وحذف ردود "قلب مصر" عليها ..

مع خالص احترامى للجميع 

مشرف القاعة  *

----------


## قلب مصر

وقفة هامة


أعلم تماما أخواني الأعزاء أبناء مصر أن الفيلم يثير الشجن ويدمي القلب ويهيج قوميتنا ونخوتنا وعروبتنا ويصل بنا إلى درجة من التوتر ليس لها مثيل من قبل.

ولكن هذا التوتر فجر بداخلي أنا شخصيا عدة تساؤلات أريد أن أجد لها إجابة وأتمنى أن تشاركونني هذه التساؤلات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بداية .............لماذا الآن ؟؟؟

سؤال سيطر على عقلي بشكل غريب .....

لماذا هذا التوقيت لفتح الملف ، وما الدافع من وراءه .....
سؤالي يا سادة ......

ما الدافع وراء عرض هذا الفيلم من قبل إسرائيل وهي تعلم تمام العلم أن هذا الفيلم سيدينها وبشدة !!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤالي الآخر ........

هل فتح هذا الملف وفي هذا التوقيت يفيد الإستراتيجية الأمريكية في المنطقة ، وهل له علاقة بما يحدث الآن في السودان والصومال ..... والذي على وشك أن يحدث في إيران............
علاوة على ما يحدث الآن في العراق وفلسطين.

بمعنى أصح ....

ما وجة استفادة أمريكا من عرض هذا الفيلم في هذا التوقيت .....

وهنا لأنه بالطبع ولا يخفى على أحد منا أن لأمريكا ضلع هام وحاسم فى عرض هذا الفيلم وفي هذا التوقيت على القناة الإسرائيلية .........

سؤالي الثالث ........

هل السلطة المصرية وقعت في فخ الإعلام الإسرائيلي !!!!! وهل هي تعلم الدوافع المختبئة وراء عرض فتح هذا الملف في هذا التوقيت !!!!!
أم أن السلطة المصرية مثلنا لا تعلم لماذا تم فتح هذا الملف الآن ...
والذي يحركها الآن القومية المصرية فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبالتالي فإن الشحنة القوية من الإعلام المصري على جميع مستوياته وما يفعله معنا في هذه الآونة ...... هل نعتبرها مجرد إفراغ لشحنة وطنية وحالة قومية .
أم نعتبر أن وراءها فهم من السلطة لما يجري على الصعيد الآخر ، وأن ما يحدث هو مناوشات بين الأطراف الثلاثة ... مصر -  أمريكا – إسرائيل.....

وأن سلطتنا المصونة لم تستدرج إلى الفخ الإعلامي الإسرائيلي مثلنا....

مع مراعاة أننى لم أتعمد الدخول داخل تلك الأسئلة وتوسيع محتواها انتظارا لمداخلاتكم كي تقوم بذلك.

ومداخلتي الآن هي نقطة نحو تصعيد رؤيتنا للموضوع على نحو أبعد مما هو عليه الآن ....
لأن الكتابة في الموضوع كما هو موجود في الوكالات المختلفة دون الدخول فيما وراءه من حيث اختيار التوقيت والدوافع وراء فتح هذا الملف الآن .......... يجعل الموضوع لا يحرك فقط إلا مشاعر القومية المصرية والعربية تجاه ما حدث.

ولكي لا نصبح مجرد عرائس ماريونيت نتأثر بما يبثه لنا الإعلام الإسرائيلي والإعلام المصري في عقولنا.

كان يجب أن يتم تصعيد الموضوع بطرح الأسئلة التي سبق ذكرها......فهي اسئلة وليست استباق للأحداث.

يا سادة ......

الشعب المصري ........... بحاجة أن يعرف لماذا .....

لماذا الآن

ولماذا يتم شحننا بهذه الشحنة الإعلامية .............

ومن وراء هذه الحقنة الإعلامية الزائدة التي يبثونها لنا ..... وهل هي عضل أم وريد
وهل هذا الاستنفار الشعبي لأحساسينا القومية سيقف عند مجرد الاستنفار الشعبي والقومي لما حدث في هذه الأزمة وإخراج طاقتنا في هذا الجانب فقط وسنصاب بعدها بالاحباط  لأنه لم يحدث جديد ..... في هذه القضية.

أم أن هناك شيئا أخر يختبئ تحت هذه القضية يمثل بعدا أخر لم نرى له وجود حتى الآن ولكن نستشعره بقوة يوضح لنا أسباب ما يحدث ؟؟؟

----------


## طارق بن زياد

بين هذه الاحداث
و بين هذا العام
40 سنة




و عارفين ان اليهود قال فيهم القرءان الكريم

افكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى انفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم و فريقا تقتلون

نحن نجاور قتلة الانبياء
لا عهد لهم
لا يحترمون اي مبادئ انسانية

هم اعداء كانوا وقتها
و لا يزالون الد اعداءنا

----------


## Egyptian eagle

انا لن أبدي أي رأي لأن الموضوع ليس بحاجة لرأيي بل سأحاول أن تكون مشاركتي عملية  و أنا أطالب كل إنسان يقرأ مشاركتي بنقل الرسالة التي سأكتبها لكل من يعرف كل من يعرف دونما أي استثناء و إحقاقا للحق فكاتب الرسالة الأصلي ليس أنا بل أحد أصدقائي المصريين ..... الرسالة ::::::::::::


 الحكاية دي قديمة، مش جديدة، ولكن الناس بتنساها او بتتعمد انها تنساها.

المرة دي الي ماتوا أو الي اتعذبوا مصريين، ممكن كان ابويا او ابوك ، أو صاحب ابوك الروح بالروح أو عمك أو خالك او جدك،، أو واحد متعود تشوفه في الشارع راح حرب من حروبنا ومرجعشي.

قلنا هيتحسبوا عند ربنا شهداء، وهناخد بطارهم، والحمد لله خدنا بطارهم.

وقولنا هنسكت ومش هنتكلم، وهندخل في الاختراع الجديد الي اسمه سلام وهنسلم، ولكن هنعمل ايه برضوا بنتألم.

ولكن الناس مش زي بعض، قام جه واحد من الناس صرخ قال يا ناس يا هووو انا موجوع، الجرح لسه والله العظيم موجود.

قام جه الراجل الطيب بيتاع المخدر، قاله تعالى بس موجوع من ايه، انا هنسيك كل الدنيا.

وفضل الجرح زي ما هو، ولا اتداوا ولا اتعالج، ولكن الناس بتنساه، لدرجة فعلاً إن الناس نسيت انه لسه موجود.

ومن كتر قوة المخدر، جه الراجل البجح الي جرحك وقال اما اجرب قوة المخدر دا وقالك:

أهلاً يا مصري فاكرني، ولا ناسيني؟؟؟

أنا الي بهدلتك في 48 وخدت منك ام الراشاش في 49 وسميتها ايلات.

أنا الي قطعت عساكرك وضباطك في 56

فاكر يا مصري سنة 67 ياههههههههه دي كانت اجمل سنين حياتي، دا انتوا مسليين وظرفا اوي يا مصريين

دنا كنت بخلي ابوك يحفر قبرة بأيدة واضربة بالرصاص واخلي عمك يدفنه.

وكانت الممرضات بتاعتي ترقص فوق جثث القتلى والاسرى بتوع العائلة الكريمة.

ولما كنت بحب انبسط واضحك من قلبي انا زملائي الابطال الي بذلوا أرواحهم الطاهرة في احتلال أرضكم، كنت بصف عيلتك كدة صف واحد وأخلي راسهم في الأرض وأخلي دباباتي ومجنزراتي تعدي فوقيهم.

ياااااااااه صوت صراخهم وعضمهم لما كان يطقطق تحت المجنزرات كان اجمل سيمفونية سمعتها في حياتي.

بس انتوا كتار اوي يا مصريين،، الرصاص مبقاش يكفي، وجربت كل حاجة فيكم،، واتسليت بما فيه الكفاية،

فا لازم افكر في حاجة جديدة، واستفيد من اعدادكم الكتيرة دي.

عارفين!!!! خليت جدك وخالك زي فيران التجارب، أجرب عليهم الادوية الجديدة.

والجثث بتاعة العائلة الكريمة خليت الجيل الصاعد والواعد من طلبة الطب يمارسوا عملي عليها، وانت عارف لازم يكون في الطب ممارسة عملية.

وفي حاجة مهمة كمان ازدهرت اوي في سنة 67 أكيد معظمكم يا مصريين متعرفوهاش.

عارف تجارة الاعضاء، القلب والكبد والكلية ألخ ألخ،، ازدهرت اوي التجارة دي وبقيت أصدر كبد وكلاوي وقلوب مصري.
تصدق يا مصري طلع فعلاً ليك قيمة وانا معرفشي J

بس جيت في 73 وزعلتني منك يا مصري، وخدت الأرض بتاعتي بكل برود.
الأرض الي بذلوا فيها أبناء وطني دمائهم الطاهرة، وجاي تقولي أرضك.

فعشان كدة أنا زعلان وهوريك الجد، بس خلي بالك دينك وقيمك بتحتم عليك انك تعامل الاسرى بتوعي كويس، يعني تبسطهم وتوديهم الاهرامات وابو الهول وتنزلهم الهيلتون، لأنهم أبناء سامية.

أما بخصوص الأسرى بتوعك عشان انت زعلتني فمتقوليش بتعمل معاهم كدة ليه.

وفيما بعد 

بص يا مصري ديلوقتي الي فات مات ، احنا في سلام بيني وبينك، عايزك تيجي على كرامتك وعلى نفسك وتنسى كل حاجة بيني وبينك سواء كانت لعب او هزار او جد.

وكمان في طلب صغير في نصب تذكارية موجودة في سيناء عليها أسماء أبطال من خيرة ابناء وطني ياريت متشلهاش وتخليها للذكري ، دي أقل حاجة قدر أعملها اني أخليك تخلد أساميهم على أرضك الي احتلوها.

وأنا وعد مني مش ههزر معاك خالص لأن انت هزارك بايخ.
بس ههزر مع الناس تانيين.

ياههههههههههه ،،، فاكر كل دا يا مصري،، السنين فاتت زي الصاروخ، كانت ايام لذيذة زي متكون امبارح، تعالى نستعيد الذكريات نتفرج على الصورة دي ولا على شريط الفيديو دا .
ايه رأيك كانت أيام جميلة،؟؟ صح ؟؟؟؟

فعشان كدة أنا هوثق كل حاجة سواء صور او فيديو أو اعترافات شخصية وهنشرها للعالم. وأوريهم اننا سادة الهزار واللعب، وعشان للذكري.

والله زمان يا مصري كانت ايام جميلة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي
صهيوني


طبعاً كله هيقول ايه الي انت بعته دا يا  ولا أنا مالي ، ياعم انت فاضي ياعم انت شيوعي، يا اما ممكن مش هتتعب نفسك وتديليت علاطول.

انما لو كانت نكتة او صورة او حاجة هايفة، هلاقيك مبسوط وبتتصل بيا وتستنى كل يوم ايملي، وتكلمني يا صاحبي وصاحبتي، وقشطة يا مان.

انا بكتب دا للمهتم للي بيحب بلدة مصر، للي فعلاً دموا بيفور وبتضايق وبيبقى مخنوق لما يقرأ الوصلات ويشوف للمواضيع والفيديو في الآتي:

تفاصيل وشهود في موضوع الاسرى 

http://powfiles.freehostia.com/


لتوقيع عريضة:

http://www.petitiononline.com/ezzat01/petition.html


لمشاهدة الافلام التعذيب


http://www.omraneya.net/node/136243

انا مش هطلب المستحيل ولا عايزك تعمل حاجة فوق طاقتك أنا هقولك أقل حاجة تعملها انك تبعت الايميل دا لكل مصري تعرفه، 

وخلي بالكم قريبي ولا قريبك الي رووا سينا بدمهم الطاهر قبل ما تجري فيها الميا وتعمرها، بيسؤلوك وهيسؤلوك، هيقولك أنا سيبت بيتي وأهلي وحياتي عشان بلدنا، ومت اتهنت واتعذبت واتذليت عشان ترابنا، هتسيبهم كدة يتفاخروا انهم قتلوني.

كل واحد مصري عليه دين، أقل حاجة أنك توصل الأيميل دا لأي شخص مصري.

----------


## atefhelal

> الحكاية دي قديمة، مش جديدة، ولكن الناس بتنساها او بتتعمد انها تنساها.
> 
> المرة دي الي ماتوا أو الي اتعذبوا مصريين، ممكن كان ابويا او ابوك ، أو صاحب ابوك الروح بالروح أو عمك أو خالك او جدك،، أو واحد متعود تشوفه في الشارع راح حرب من حروبنا ومرجعشي.
> 
> قلنا هيتحسبوا عند ربنا شهداء، وهناخد بطارهم، والحمد لله خدنا بطارهم.
> 
> وقولنا هنسكت ومش هنتكلم، وهندخل في الاختراع الجديد الي اسمه سلام وهنسلم، ولكن هنعمل ايه برضوا بنتألم.
> 
> ولكن الناس مش زي بعض، قام جه واحد من الناس صرخ قال يا ناس يا هووو انا موجوع، الجرح لسه والله العظيم موجود.
> ...


*تحية خالصة للنسر المصرى ُEgyptian Eagle لم تفته شاردة ولا واردة منذ بدأ الصهاينة يسخرون من الدم المصرى الطاهر ونحن قعود نكتفى بالولولة منذ عام 48 ، وياريت نوقع توكيل لنقيب المحامين لمطالبته بالدفاع عن حقوق أسرانا القتلى (وهذا أضعف الإيمان بعد أن تم تطبيع نظامنا الرسمى على قد المزاج الصهيونى) .. والتوقيع تجده بالرابط الذى ذكره "النسر" وأكرره "هنا"

التوقيع هو على الصيغة التالية :

إلي نقيب المحامين 

نطالبكم بالدفاع عن حقوق أسرانا القتلى

الموقعون أدناه وهم يعلمون من الأساس الطبيعة البربرية العنصرية الفاشية لدولة الكيان الصهيوني ، يستبشعون مذبحة الأسرى المصريين العزل الذين تمت إبادتهم على نحو إجرامي يعزز حقيقة أن إسرائيل كانت ومازالت الخطر الأكبر على استقلال بلادنا وحريتنا ، ويطالبون نقيب المحامين المصريين ونقابة المحامين باسم الشعب المصري ، وقواه السياسية المختلفة ، ومثقفيه ، وكتابه ، وفنانيه ، وطلابه ، ومفكريه، وعلمائه ، أن تتصدى نقابة المحامين بما عرف عنها من وطنية لتولي التحقيق القانوني على كل مستوياته المحلية والدولية بشأن المجزرة التي راح ضحيتها أبطال من جنود الجيش المصري على نحو يتناقض مع كل معاهدات جنيف وغيرها من المعاهدات التي تحدد كيفية معاملة الأسرى . إننا إذ نتوجه بالتحية لكل النواب داخل مجلس الشعب الذين أثاروا القضية ، فإننا نتمسك بإخراج القضية من حيز البحث الرسمي ، إلي حيز الحركة الشعبية ، حيث تتكاتف جهود الجميع من برلمانيين ومثقفين وسياسيين وعلماء وطلاب من شتى التيارات السياسية . والتوقيع مفتوح للجميع*

----------


## سيد حسن

*الأستاذ الفاضل / عاطف هلال والسادة الأعزاء*

*السلام عليكم*

*بمثل هذا استطاع الصهاينة بناء كيانهم الزائل بإذن الله ، وبمثل هذا ابتزوا العالم اجمع وباستخدام اضطهاد العنصر اليهودي ومحارق النازي ( الهولوكوست ) المزعومة والتي لم يقف العالم على حقيقتها وبدعوى معاداة السامية ألجموا السنة القاصى قبل الداني عنهم .*

*بالزيف والأساطير التي لم تثبت قام الكيان الصهيوني فهل يستطيع العرب المسلمون أن يعودوا إلى سابق سلطانهم وهم يملكون الحق وباعتراف العدو نفسه صوتا وصورة وقبلها كتابة .*

*إن حيثيات الحكم على اليهود قائمة وواضحة ولا تحتاج لجهود مضنية من اجل تثبيتها ، فقط كل ما علينا هو وضع تاريخ الدولة العبرية الدموي ضد العرب المسلمين منذ بدايته وحتى الآن أمام أبناءنا ويحفظوه عن ظهر قلب حتى لا يفقدون البوصلة إذا ما كبروا واستطاعوا الثار لآبائهم الذين قتلوا غدرا وحقدا وبغضا من اقل بنى أدم شانا من حثالة العالم الذين تجمعوا ليدنسوا الأرض التي بارك الله فيها .*

*لذا ارجوا من أحد المهتمين والعالمين أن يكرس جهده ليجمع ( ويستحب بالوثائق المكتوبة أو المصورة ) ما يستدل به على جرائم الصهاينة ضدنا تمهيدا لإصدار الحكم عليهم وحيثياته وتعليق التنفيذ حتى بروز جيل توقيع العقاب عليهم ، وتوريث الحكم وحيثياته لابنائنا وإذا تم أتعهد أن أقوم بفعل هذا مع أبنائي ومن تحت ولايتي حتى ميعاد التنفيذ .*

*" العين بالعين والسن بالسن " هذا المبدأ تقره الشرائع السماوية جميعا واليهود يعرفونه قبلنا ومن حقنا تطبيقه معهم ، انهم حين تمكنوا منا طبقوا علينا قانونهم الخاص بهم ودون تعقيب منا ولا دفاع رغم انه قانون شرس ظالم وحين نتمكن نحن منهم بإذن الله سنطبق قانوننا الخاص بنا عليهم ومع علمهم بأنه رحيم ، إذن فلا فائدة في ظني من تسول رحمة العالم الظالم ومن الاستنجاد به ورفع القضايا والشكاوى واعطاء الفرصة للمزايدين من المحامين وغيرهم لاستغلال الأمر لصالحه ، فقط علينا إعلام العالم بأننا أصحاب ثار محبوسون داخل بلادنا وحين نتحرر داخليا سوف لن نهدا حتى نطبق القصاص العادل تجاه هؤلاء السفلة من بنى أدم .*

*شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم*

----------


## ابن البلد

نفس الأسئلة دي بتدور في ذهني قلب مصر
ليه دلوقتي 
وشهود العيان دول فجأة ظهروا ؟
متكلموش ليه من 40 سنة

----------


## atefhelal

[QUOTE=قلب مصر]




> *لماذا الآن
> 
> ولماذا يتم شحننا بهذه الشحنة الإعلامية .............*



*رحت قعدت فوق السطوح وهرشت دماغى جامد .. وقلت يمكن بعد الحقنة الإعلامية بتاعت سفاح المعادى .. التى لم تأتى بمفعول أكيد فى إلهاء الشعب بأساطير هذا  السفاح الذى يطير فى الهواء ، ويقفز كسوبرمان فوق صفوف العربات من رصيف لآخر فى رشاقة لم نعرفهاإلا فى أفلام شجيع السيما  .. وكل ماكان يفعله هذا السفاح طبقا لما كان يصل إلينا هو أن ينغز بعض النساء والفتيات بكتر cutter فى الجنب من غير مايقولوا حتى آه .. وكل شوية بنتى تكلمنى وتقوللى : بابا تعالى خدنى علشان أزورك ، أصل جوزى مشغول ، بابا إنت واحشنى بس إنت عارف حكاية السفاح .. !! . ويكون ردى الدائم عليها : طالما إنتى حمارة وبتصدقى الحكومة وإعلامها عن السفاح يبقى مش عاوز أشوف خلقتك ..

يمكن بعد فشل حكايات السفاح وأساطيره فى إلهاء الشعب المصرى _ وبقول يمكن _ طلعت الحكومة فوق سطوحها وهرشت دماغها .. وقالت أتفق مع تليفزيون الكيان الصهيونى على إذاعة أى حاجة تستفز الشعب المصرى وتفوّر دمه .. فكان الفيلم التسجيلى عن قتل أسرى مصر .. وفار دم الشعب كما توقعت الحكومة ، وانشغلت أدمغته وضمائره عن مايجرى حاليا من خوزقة قليلة الأدب  للدستور المصرى .. سوف يظل بعدها الشعب المصرى متخوزقا ولفترة طويلة ، فيرتاح النظام بذلك من تكرار هرش دماغه لإختراع حقن التخدير والإلهاء .. فآلام الخوزقة سوف تلهى الشعب تماما .. ويرتاح النظام من الفئة المتعبة التى ظهرت وأصابتهابعض أمراض الوعى فسببت  بعض المتاعب لنظامنا الأبدى الملوكى المملوكى المستقر .. !! .*

----------


## somaaaaa

هنقول ايه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم .......وفي صمتنا اللي خلاهم يتمادوا في اعمالهم 
انا دخلت الموقع وسجلت فيه بس مش عارفه ازاي تحمل الفيلم على الجهاز ارجو المساعده وشكرا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السيدة الفاضلة / قلب مصر
بارك الله فيك .
سئلة بعض الأسئلة الهامة والصعب الإجابة عليها وسأحاول أن أجيب .

بداية .............لماذا الآن ؟؟؟
أجيب على السؤال بسؤال : هل تم ذلك الأن لتصفية حسابات بين الإسرائيليين بالتضحية بوزير نقبوا له وقرروا فضحه  ؟ أم أنهم رأو أن الفترة طالت من عام 1373 وحتى الأن بدون حروب حقيقية ؟

ما الدافع وراء عرض هذا الفيلم من قبل إسرائيل وهي تعلم تمام العلم أن هذا الفيلم سيدينها وبشدة !!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مخرج الفيلم قال أنه كان يعتقد أن الفيلم خاص بالفلسطينين وكأن قتلهم حلال . ولكن هذا ليس بعذر فكل شىء عندهم مخطط فعندما أرادوا أرهابنا تركوا الباب لفانونو لبرهبنا بقنبلتهم الذرية !! يمكن ارداوا التأكيد على أنهم الدولة الديموقراطية الوحيدة فى المنطقة وأنهم لا يخفون ما يدينهم وهذا بالضبط ما حدث مع رئيسهم زير النساء .


هل فتح هذا الملف وفي هذا التوقيت يفيد الإستراتيجية الأمريكية في المنطقة ، وهل له علاقة بما يحدث الآن في السودان والصومال ..... والذي على وشك أن يحدث في إيران............
علاوة على ما يحدث الآن في العراق وفلسطين.

جايز أن يصرف هذا الخبر أنظار الناس عن ما تفعله أمريكا . ولكن هذا الموضوع فتح عليهم أبواب إغراق إسرائيل لسفينة التجسس الأمريكية ليبرتى عام 67 كما أوردت فى مشاركة سابقى لى 


[COLOR="red"]هل السلطة المصرية وقعت في فخ الإعلام الإسرائيلي !!!!! وهل هي تعلم الدوافع المختبئة وراء عرض فتح هذا الملف في هذا التوقيت !!!!!أم أن السلطة المصرية مثلنا لا تعلم لماذا تم فتح هذا الملف الآن ...
والذي يحركها الآن القومية المصرية فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/COLOR]

فعلاً هذا فخ يجعل الناس تتسأل لماذا سكتت حكومتنا الحالية والحكومات السابقة عن موضوع الأسرى رغم أن الجميع يعلمون به وشىء يلهينا عن بلاوينا الداخلية وما أكثرها

وبالتالي فإن الشحنة القوية من الإعلام المصري على جميع مستوياته وما يفعله معنا في هذه الآونة ...... هل نعتبرها مجرد إفراغ لشحنة وطنية وحالة قومية .

لا يعدوا الموضوع أن يكون خبر صحفى 

أم نعتبر أن وراءها فهم من السلطة لما يجري على الصعيد الآخر ، وأن ما يحدث هو مناوشات بين الأطراف الثلاثة ... مصر - أمريكا – إسرائيل.....
جايز ويمكن بالمرة نفتح ملف قريتنا المصرية أم الرشراش التى تحولة إلى ميناء إيلات
اعتقد أننى لم أجاوب على شىء حلجة تحير

----------


## عبدوضو

ما يحزنني أن بعضا منا ما زال يدافع عن إيمان فرعون ويصر على انه في مرتبة الرسل "العظام"
ياسيدي ذيل الكلب وضعوه 50 عاما في قصبة وخرج اعوج بلغة اخرى لا ينفع العقار فيما افسد الدهر. والأخ طارق ما زال يعيش الوهم"عفا عن قاض ومن قال ان القاضي ليس مظلوما ؟ ومن قال ان التهمة ليست إلا "صناعة حكومية " 
اخ طارق المعتصم سمع صوتا في منامه فجرد جيشا اما هؤلاء فتأكد لو راح فيها لاالجميع لصفقوا طربا. هل تذكر معي في حرب الخليج الأولى ماذا ارسل الريس لتسلية الجنود الأمريكان (5000؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
ما دام حضرته في القصر والكل خدم لا يهم إن ابيد نصف مصر .

للأخت قلب مصر العزيزة

 متى كان الصهاينة أو امريكا يهتموا بردود افعال حكامنا وفي اي ظرف كان؟ 
هم واثقون من جبن الحكام وواثقون من سذاجة الشعوب ومن امثلة الأخ طارق الملايين.
يكفي مثالا ما حدث السنة الماضية من إساءة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .ثرنا وهجنا ومجنا 
وأخيرا عدنا لشرب الكوكا واكل الجبن الدانماركي

نحن غثاء السيل

----------


## سيد حسن

*السادة الأعزاء*

*السلام عليكم*

*وأنا بدوري أسألكم لماذا سارعتم إلى وضع ملف وتثبيت الموضوع وتضخيمه بالمنتدى هل ابتلعتم الطعم ؟ ولماذا ناقضتم أنفسكم وطرحتم الأسئلة هذه ، هل هي محاولة استدراك خطأ ما واقناعنا بأنكم لم تبلعوا الطعم بعد !!!؟.*


*كل ما سبق لا يهمني أبدا ، فالقضية اكبر واهم من الغرض الذي أراده الكيان الصهيوني أو النظام الحاكم في مصر ، فكلاهما مع احترامي لكم لا يحترمونكم في الأساس حتى يستخدمون التغطية في تمرير قراراتهما ، ولا تعنون انتم لهم شيئا ولستم في حساباتهما البتة .*

*ودوركم الذي أتوقع أن تلعبوه هو أن تكسروا قيد الحبس والذل من الجانبين من رصاصات إسرائيل على الحدود ، ومعتقلات النظام الحاكم داخل الحدود، لتقلبوا المائدة عليهما وتدخلوا كطرف ثالث قوى صاحب حق وصاحب قرار ، أما إذا رضيتم بالتحليل والنقد واستشراف المستقبل ، فسوف يكملون هم تنفيذ خططهم في إبادتنا ، ويظل من بقى منا على قيد الحياة يحلل وينقد ويستشرف المستقبل  .*

*شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم*

----------


## مصطفى255

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> بداية .............لماذا الآن ؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال سيطر على عقلي بشكل غريب .....
> 
> لماذا هذا التوقيت لفتح الملف ، وما الدافع من وراءه .....
> سؤالي يا سادة ......
> 
> ما الدافع وراء عرض هذا الفيلم من قبل إسرائيل وهي تعلم تمام العلم أن هذا الفيلم سيدينها وبشدة !!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*شاهدت فى عام 1998 فيلم وثائقى مأخوذ عن مجموعة تحقيقات من قناة الجزيرة عن الصراع العربى الإسرائلى  وقد كان يتضمن فقرة طويلة عن ملف قتل الأسرى المصريين  فى سيناء وكانت هناك الكثير من المشاهد بالصوت والصورة  وكثيراً من شهود العيان ومنهم من كان داخل الأحداث يروى تلك المأساة التى كان هو جزء منها  وأيضا هناك شهود من الجانب الإسرائيلى لم تختلف روايتهم كثيراً .
ماقصدته هنا أن الكشف عن تلك المأساة لم يكن الآن  ولا فى هذا التوقيت ولكنه أمر قديم نسبياً ويعلمه كل مواطن مصرى كان لسيناء نصيب من دماء عائلته .
ربما الجديد هنا هو أن من أذاع هذا الفيلم القديم هى قناة التليفزيون الإسرائيلى وأعتقد أنه نوع من التحدى السافر الموجه لإذلال الغير مع الترهيب من إعادة الكرة .
كما قلت سابقاً بأنه لم يسبق أن ادينت اسرائيل أو احد مواطنيها فى أى جرائم حرب  وأعتقد أنه لن يحدث هذا فى الآونة القريبة .
قد ينفى الوزير الإسرائيلى جريمته وقد نضطر لتصديقه .*

----------


## آيزيس

قرأت هذا الملف عشرات المرات و في كل مرة أجدني عاجزة تماما عن التعليق ...
فأي كلام ممكن أن يغير من الواقع الأليم الذي نحياه ؟

أبسط مثال تقرير الجزيرة و ما قاله أبو الغيط لا فض فوه بأننا لن نقطع علاقتنا مع إسرائيل من أجل فيلم.
و كأن ما عرض هو فيلم كارتون و كأن من ماتوا كومبارس أفلام، و كأن الإسرائيلين هم إخوتنا في الرضاعة !!! 
هذا الموقف يثبت أننا نقف و سنقف عاجزون.

لشهدائنا الفردوس الأعلى و لنا الله الذي سيحاسبنا على صمتنا المهين.

تحياتي لك من شارك في هذا الملف الرائع.

----------


## conductor

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

لو كان جندياً أميركياً واحداً أو إسرائيلياً واحداً لكانت قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد

ولكننا هكذا نكون عندما نفقد هويتنا  وكرامتنا العربية ... وننتظر من يظهر علينا ليصرح أنه

ينبغي التأكد أولاً من المعلومات حتى لا يتفاقم الوضع .... وطبعاً في هذا التأكد سوف يمضي الوقت وتموت القضية بالتناسي مثل غيرها 

الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر

شكراً لكي يا أختي الفاضلة على هذا المجهود الرائع في هذا الملف

----------


## sayedattia

*[frame="7 80"]ملف دامي 
ملف ينزف بالصور ويزيد الجراح لهيبا
ولكن لابد ان نفتح هذا الملف وندرسه
ونعييه لنعرف من هم أعدائنا الذين يحاولون
إيهامنا بانهم يحافظون علي المواثيق والعهود
وهم عن هذا بعيدون بعد السماء عن الأرض
شكرا ياقلب مصر علي هذه الصرخة الغاضبة
فقد أعددت هذا الملف ليعرف أنصار التطبيع 
من هم الصهاينة .. من هي أسرائيل البغيضة
تقبلي تحياتي وإجلالي لشخصك الكريم...[/frame]*

----------


## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*

النص الكامل للفيلم الوثائقي الإسرائيلي
عن قتل الأسري المصريين

و هى حادثه يعتبرها وزير خارجية حكومة الحزب الوطنى حادثه عاديه و انه لن يخسر إسرائيل بسببها
بل إن من يقوم على منصب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربيه تربطه علاقة صداقه قويه بأحد منفذيها



روح شاكيد 

تناول الفيلم في الثلث ساعة الأولي منه طبيعة عمل وحدة شاكيد الخاصة التي كانت تعمل علي الحدود الجنوبية التي لم تكن محددة في ذلك الوقت‏,‏ وكانت من مهامها حماية المستوطنات الإسرائيلية في قطاع غزة وسيناء من الفترة من‏1954‏ حتي عام‏1968 ‏ مع بداية حرب الاستنزاف‏.‏



وفي اطار تقديم الفيلم‏,‏ استعرضت المذيعة شرحا للموضوعات التي يتناولها الفيلم بداية من انجازات كتيبة شاكيد والتي كانت تسمي في البداية الكتيبة‏101‏ بما في ذلك أنشطتها في كل من سيناء وقطاع غزة ولبنان والضفة الغربية‏.‏

المشهد الأول‏:

 بدأ الفيلم بعرض طاولة يجلس عليها المحاربون القدامي لوحدة شاكيد‏,‏ وتحدث أحدهم بأنه يجب عدم النظر الي عمل الوحدة بمقاييس اليوم وإنما تبعا للظروف التي كانت تتعرض لها‏,‏ وقال أحدهم إن كل واحد من هؤلاء المقاتلين ينظر الي الفيلم من وجهة نظره الخاصة‏.‏ 
وشمل هؤلاء المقاتلين القدامي كل من الآتي ذكرهم‏:‏
‏1‏ـ ويروي بيني كيدار‏(‏ مؤسس الوحدة الاستطلاعية في حرب الأيام الستة‏)‏ أن هذه الوحدة لم تكن ترتدي الملابس العسكرية وإنما كانت تقوم بالحراسة بالملابس المدنية لكي تستطيع الإمساك بالمتسللين الذين قد يهربون‏,‏ إذا ماشاهدوا ملابسهم العسكرية‏.‏



‏2‏ـ بينما يذكر تسيفي زامير‏(‏ قائد الوحدة الجنوبية من‏1962‏ ـ‏1964‏ وكان رئيس مكتب الموساد سابقا‏)‏ والذي كان من قصاصي الأثر الذين يقومون بتحديد عدد المتسللين واتجاهاتهم وكانت القوة تقوم بمطاردتهم بعد ذلك‏,‏ ويشير زامير الي انه بعد سنة من اقامة وحدة شاكيد أي في عام‏1955‏ قامت الوحدة بتأمين الحدود مع مصر فكانت هناك‏3‏ آلاف حالة تسلل وقد أصيب حوالي‏200‏ إسرائيلي بينما تم قتل ألفين من المتسللين‏.‏

‏3‏ـ كما ضم من بين هؤلاء يائير بيلج وهو من قادة وحدة الاستطلاع وتم قتله عام‏1959.‏

‏4‏ ـ كما تحدث صالح الهيب‏(‏ الذي خدم في شاكيد من‏1958‏ ـ‏1968‏ وكان قائد طاقم قصاصي الأثر‏),‏ ويروي كيفية مقتل بيلج عندما لاحظ إثنان من المتسللين يزحفون في ناحيتهم‏,‏ فقام صالح بالإلتفاف حولهم‏.‏



‏5‏ـ وكذلك ضم أمي تساخين‏(‏ عميد إحتياط ـ والذي خدم في وحدة شاكيد من‏1961‏ ـ‏1973)‏ وكان قائد مدرعات واليوم هو مقاول أعمال حفر‏.‏

‏6‏ـ بالاضافة الي عاموس ياركوني الذي أتي الي الخدمة في وحدة شاكيد بأوامر موشي ديان‏,‏ وقام بتعليم الجنود قواعد قصاصي الأثر التي تعلمها من والده‏.‏

المشهد الثاني‏:‏ـ 

ثم يعود الفيلم الوثائقي لعرض صور لمجموعة من السيارات وقد خرجت لتسلك نفس الدرب الذي سارت عليه وحدة شاكيد وعلي نهج روح شاكيد وعلي نفس الطريق الذي كانت تسير عليه الوحدة‏,‏ ويذكر المعلق انه في عام‏1954‏ خرجت تلك الوحدة للدفاع عن حدود الدولة من جهة قطاع غزة‏,‏ وعلي طول حدود مصر حتي وادي عربة‏.‏

ـ كما يشير المعلق الي أن عددا كبيرا من اللاجئين الفلسطينيين كانوا قد فروا الي قطاع غزة بعد حرب‏1948,‏ وهناك اقيمت مخيمات اللاجئين والتي ضمت مقاتلين‏.‏

وقد تحدث من المحاربين القدامي خلال هذا المشهد كل من الآتي ذكرهم‏:‏

‏7‏ـ تحدث نيدف نوفيمان‏(‏ خدم في عام‏1955‏ في وحدة شاكيد‏)‏ وذكر انه قد صدر اليه الأمر بضم أربعة كوماندوز وخمسة قصاصي أثر ليقوم بتعقب المتسللين علي الحدود المصرية‏,‏ وكان من مهامه القيام بتسوية الطرق وتمهيدها يوميا لاظهار أي اثر لاقدام المتسللين‏.‏ويشير المعلق الي انه في مقابل وحدة شاكيد تم إنشاء وحدة‏101‏ في عام‏1954‏ بقيادة آرييل شارون‏,‏ وكانت تضم‏35‏ مقاتلا وتقوم بحراسة الحدود في وادي عربة علي الحدود الأردنية‏,‏ وقد قام متسللون بقتل أم وولديها في جنوب الضفة في عام‏1953,‏ ولذلك أنشأ موشي ديان هذه الوحدة نتيجة الحوادث المتعددة التي وقعت علي غرار مقتل اسرائيليين في أوتوبيس كانوا في طريقهم لإيلات‏,‏ وكانت القيادة السياسية تريد منع قتل الإسرائيليين علي طول الحدود مع مصر والأردن بدون إشعال فتيل الحرب ولذلك أنشأت الوحدتين شاكيد و‏101,‏ وكانت سياسة إسرائيل هي التعامل مع كل من يعبر حدودها عن طريق وحدتي شاكيد و‏101‏ وليس عن طريق الجيش الإسرائيلي‏.‏



‏8ـ كما تحدث بيني بيلد‏(‏ خدم في وحدة شاكيد من‏1959‏ ـ‏1962‏ ويعمل اليوم مديرا عاما للفرقة الغنائية للمسرح الكيبوتس‏)‏ عن قواعد إطلاق النار والإشتباك في الوحدتين حيث قال إنه كان يتم إطلاق النار في حالة تعرضه للخطر‏.‏

9ـ وتحدث كذلك د‏.‏ يهوجا ميلمد‏(‏ عقيد احتياط ـ خدم في شاكيد من‏1958‏ ـ حتي‏1972‏ واليوم يعمل خبيرا في الاقتصاد‏)‏ عن الخدمة العسكرية في أجواء الصحراء وكيف أن هذا كان ممتعا بالنسبة لهم‏,‏ ويتذكر كيف انه كان يشعر ان صحراء النقب كلها كانت تحت إمرته وأنه كان يشعر بأنه ملك‏.‏

‏10‏ـ أما بنيامين بن إليعازر‏(‏ قائد شاكيد من‏1966‏ ـ‏1970‏ واليوم هو وزير البني التحتية‏)‏ فقد ذكر أنه في اليوم الذي تسلمت فيه القيادة أدركت مدي الفرق بين الخدمة في هذه الوحدة وبين الخدمة في الجيش الذي يحظي بإنصياع الأوامر التام‏,‏ وكان الافراد في الوحدة يقومون بتجربة سلاحهم داخل الغرفة‏,‏ وتحدث عن عدم الانضباط العسكري في الوحدة ولكن تدريباتهم كانت قاسية‏,‏ وتناول الفيلم أعضاء الوحدة وهم يتناولون وجبة غداء لدي صالح الهيب‏.‏



المشهد الثالث‏:‏

ثم يعود الفيلم ليستعرض وجبة الغداء التي جمعت بين أبطال وحدة شاكيد الذين جميع أبطال وحدة شاكيد الذين جمع بينهم الدم والنار والواجب تجاه إسرائيل‏.‏

‏11‏ـ بينما ذكر دانيال أنكر‏(‏ مقدم ـ خدم في شاكيد كقصاص أثر من‏1962‏ ـ‏1965)‏ انه عندما قامت حرب‏1967‏ كان تكليف وحدة شاكيد بمواجهة الكوماندوز المصري في سيناء‏.‏ وبعد انتهاء الحرب تم تكليف الوحدة بمتابعة وحدة كوماندوز مصرية كانت في قطاع غزة وانسحبت عبر أراضي سيناء‏.‏

12-باروخ أوريني‏‏ رائد إحتياط‏)‏ خدم في شاكيد من‏1961‏ ـ‏1974‏ واليوم هو مزارع‏.‏

‏13‏ـ دافيد عامير‏(‏ مقدم إحتياط‏)‏ خدم في شاكيد من‏1962‏ ـ‏1972‏ واليوم هو مدير أنظمة اقتصادية‏.‏



14-ويكمن بيت القصيد في شهادة ياريف جروشني‏(‏ مقدم إحتياط ـ خدم في وحدة شاكيد من‏1965‏ ـ‏1968‏ وكان في السابق طيار مقاتل ويعمل الآن مديرا لشركة ستارت ـ أوف‏)‏ وهو الوحيد الذي تم تغطية وجهه‏,‏ وقد ذكر جروشني انه قد حصل علي طائرتي هليوكوبتر وطائرتي بايبر وكانتا تقومان بالتحقيق للبحث عن الكوماندوز المصري لأبادتهم 

‏,‏ وقال‏:‏ وقمت بمهاجمتهم وقتلهم وكنا نكتب علي السراويل عدد القتلي منهم‏.‏
وقال المعلق علي الفيلم انه بعد يومين من القتال أحصوا عدد القتلي وان عددهم‏250‏جنديا‏.

‏ بينما استطرد جرشوني بالتفصيل يجب أن نعطي ذلك أهمية ونقول الي أي مدي كان ذلك أمرا مبالغا فيه‏.‏ فقد كانت هناك قوات لا تمثل خطرا علينا‏,‏ وقد هاجمناهم من أعلي‏.‏
وقد استعرض الفيلم بعض صور الجنود يستسلمون وهم يرفعون ايديهم وهي صور التقطها جنود إسرائيليون‏.‏

وقال ياريف‏:‏ أن هؤلاء الجنود كانوا خائفين بصفة عامة وكان بعضهم يختبئ في حفرة في الرمال وقد وجدناهم و قتلناهم‏.‏



ويذكر جرشوني الآتي حرفيا‏:‏أنه في نهاية حرب‏67‏ وجدت كوماندوز مصرية علي حدود غزة‏,‏ وبعد يومين تم تحديد‏250‏ جنديا وكنا نعلم أنهم خائفون وبعضهم اختبأ في الرمال ولكننا وجدناهم‏.‏ 
أنه قد حصلت علي طائرتي هليكوبتر وطائرتي بايبر وكانتا تقومان بالتحليق للبحث عن الكوماندوز المصري‏.‏ وفي بعض الأحيان كانوا يعيدون الحرب‏.‏
وتحدث بنيامين بن إليعازر وقال‏:‏ أن هذه الوحدة كنا نعاني منها ولايمكن القول‏(‏ السماح‏)‏ بأن تنسحب هذه الوحدة ومعها سلاح وأنه بالتالي يجب مطاردتها‏.‏
بينما قال ياريف‏:‏ لقد كنا نعمل تحت ضغط أن هذه العملية غير رسمية وغير منتظمة ولايستطيع احد أن يشرحها‏.‏
واستطيع القول حقيقة أن كل من شارك في العملية كان يعمل تحت وطأة اللحظة ولاينتظر الأوامر‏.‏



15-كما تحدث احد أفراد الوحدة ويدعي يوآف جولان‏(‏ عقيد احتياط ـ خدم في شاكيد‏1965‏ ـ‏1972‏ وكان قائد لواء مدرع سابقا‏,‏ واليوم هو رجل أعمال‏)‏ وقال‏:‏ ركبت سيارتي وكنت وقتها ضابط استطلاع وسرت بالسيارة عند القنطرة وكنت استمر في التقدم قدر المستطاع‏.‏وجاءت لقطة للرئيس عبدالناصر يقول فيها‏:‏ أن ما أخذ بالقوة لايسترد بغير قوة‏.‏

ثم استعرض الفيلم حرب الاستنزاف ودور وحدة شاكيد فيها علي طول جبهة قناة السويس ويقول بن إليعازر‏:‏ لقد منعت وحدة شاكيد دخول القوات المصرية إلي سيناء وقمنا بمطاردتهم وقتلنا كثيرا منهم داخل سيناء‏,‏ واعطينا أقصي حد من الأمان للقوات الإسرائيلية‏.‏
تحدث بوآف قائلا‏:‏ وقد وصلنا إلي عدة اماكن وعند اشتداد الحرب كان هناك ضباط صغار يتخذون القرارات‏.‏
وفي نهاية الأمر فإن أهداف المعركة اتخذ قرارها الجيش وليس المستوي السياسي الذي من المفترض أن يجدوها‏:‏والأكثر من ذلك فإن حدود انهاء الحرب تم تركها لضباط صغار وبالطبع لم يكونوا قادرين علي تصور تقدير الموقف‏.

منقول*[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أنا قرأت الملف كذا مرة
وكل مرة برضه بهرب
مش عارف اتكلم أقول ايه

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
ربنا عالظالمين القريبين منهم قبل البعيد
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## عبدوضو

> قرأت هذا الملف عشرات المرات و في كل مرة أجدني عاجزة تماما عن التعليق ...
> فأي كلام ممكن أن يغير من الواقع الأليم الذي نحياه ؟
> 
> أبسط مثال تقرير الجزيرة و ما قاله أبو الغيط لا فض فوه بأننا لن نقطع علاقتنا مع إسرائيل من أجل فيلم.
> و كأن ما عرض هو فيلم كارتون و كأن من ماتوا كومبارس أفلام، و كأن الإسرائيلين هم إخوتنا في الرضاعة !!! 
> هذا الموقف يثبت أننا نقف و سنقف عاجزون.
> 
> لشهدائنا الفردوس الأعلى و لنا الله الذي سيحاسبنا على صمتنا المهين.
> 
> تحياتي لك من شارك في هذا الملف الرائع.


عزيزي ايزيس
كلنا في العهر شيعة
ألم يقل علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه في مخاطبة الشيعة: ياأشباه الرجال ولا رجال

----------


## عمرو صالح

*قرأت هذا المقال واصابني بالحزن الشديد وربما الاحساس بالعار من سكوتنا وقبولنا هذا الهوان*


هكذا قتلوا أسرانا في 67 و 56 



 *بقلم ضياء بخيت

أرغموهم القتلة على حفر قبورهم ثم أطلقوا عليهم النار من رشاشات عوزي ودفنوا بعضهم وفيه الروح. 

"شاهدت بنفسى قتل عشرة بنفس الطريقة حتى امتلأت الحفرة الكبيرة إلى أن جاء الكولونيل إيشل رئيس وحدة الاتصالات بالعريش وصرخ فينا لنترك المكان." والكلام لكولونيل اسرائيلي اسمه جابي برون عن فظائع قتل 
الأسرى المصريين في حرب عام 1967.

"شاهدت بعيني طباخين في الجيش (الإسرائيلي) يذبحون أسرى مصريين بالسكين،" ، هذا اعتراف للضابط مايكل بارزوهار في حديث مسجل مع راديو الجيش الإسرائيلي.

"كان مشهدا جنونيا اهتزت له صحراء سيناء ... لم أطلق النار مرة ثانية لأني كنت في حالة فزع عندما شاهدت قذيفة الدبابة التي أطلقتها وقد قطعت رأس سائق سيارة نقل كانت مكتظة بعمال طرق مدنيين مصريين."

 وهذه رواية الكولونيل شاؤل زيف عن جريمة قتل أسرى مصريين  مدنيين عندما هاجمت إسرائيل مصر قبيل أيام من العدوان الثلاثي عام 1956.

هذه صورة بسيطة للفظائع التي ارتكبها مجرمو الحرب الإسرائيليون ضد الأسرى المصريين. 

أرشيف الحرب نقلا عن اعترافات إسرائيلية وتقارير في صحف ومجلات أمريكية وبريطانية وإسرائيلية يكتظ بالكثير ولكنه مفجع حقا حتى أن الدمع يسيل من العين لا شعوريا كلما قرأت! 

ما سبق هو بعض الاعترافات الموثقة صحفيا وإذاعيا، وبعض المؤرخين يؤكدون أن إسرائيل حذفت وزيفت الكتب الرسمية للجيش الإسرائيلي الخاصة بالمشاهد والروايات التي رواها وصورها الجنود 
الإسرائيليون! 


عدد من الجنود الإسرائيليين يقول إنه شاهد أكوام جثث لمصريين وسودانيين مدنيين على طول خمسة عشر كيلو متراً عندما كانت كتيبته في طريقها إلى شرم الشيخ، وتحدث أخر عن جرائم مماثلة ارتكبها جنود إسرائيليون أخرون في الطريق من رأس سدر إلى الطور في الرابع من نوفمبر عام 1956.

 ويتذكر ضابط يدعى داني وولف أنه والجنود المظليون أحصوا 168 جثة في الطريق،  ثم يتحدث عن مذبحة الأسرى قائلا: "كان المشهد جنونيا وتعبنا من العد. لقد ذبحناهم (رميا بالرصاص) حتى كادت أرواحنا 
تزهق وكان القائد مارسيل طوبياس ينزع سلاح الجنود المصريين المستسلمين ويفرخ فيهم سلاحه ، ثم بدأنا في جمع محافظهم ومقتنياتهم ومنها خواتم وساعات يد." 
والغريب أن التقارير العسكرية تتحدث عن طوبياس وتعتبره بطلا.

جرائم الحرب لاتسقط بالتقادم وقد حان الوقت لكي تتخذ مصر إجراء ضد مجرمي الحرب 
الإسرائيليين الذين أجروا ما سموه "محاكمة عسكرية عاجلة" لأسرى مصريين في حرب 67 وقتلوهم رميا بالرصاص في اليوم الثالث من الحرب وهم عرايا دون غطاء يستر جسدهم، لدي من الصور ما يبين ما أقول وهذه بعضها. ويشهد على ما أقول الضابط الإسرائيلي "جابي برون" في مذكراته.

يقول برون الذي كان برتبة سرجنت في حرب 67: "إن القادة كذبوا وأعلنوا أن الأسرى القتلى ليسوا مصريين وإنما فدائيين فلسطينيين!، لكن شاهدت عملية قتل أسرى مصريين بأم عيني في يوم الثامن من يونيو عام 1967(يسمونها حرب الأيام الستة) وكانت الجريمة قد تمت في ساحة المطار بمدينة العريش حيث تمركزت قيادة الجنرال إسرائيل "تال" التي كنت أخدم بها." كان حوالي مئة وخمسين أسيرا مصريا يجلسون في 
ساحة المبنى وأيديهم خلف أعناقهم. وقبل عملية القتل، كان البوليس العسكري الإسرائيلي يأخذ هؤلاء الأسرى كل اثنين معا إلى مسافة مئة متر خلف المبنى لمدة ربع ساعة تقريبا ليحفروا حفرة كبيرة وبعدها يطلق الجنود الإسرائيليون النار عليهما من رشاش عوزي وتكررت العملية مرات عديد. "شاهدت بنفسى قتل عشرة 
بنفس الطريقة وظللنا نشاهد حتى امتلأت حفرة كبيرة إلى أن جاء الكولونيل إيشل رئيس وحدة الاتصالات وصرخ فينا لنترك المكان."

جريمة الحرب في 67 لا تختلف كثيرا عن مثيلتها في التاسع والعسرين من اكتوبر عام 1956 والضحايا هم أسرى (مدنيين هذه المرة) مصريين ومجرومو الحرب هم أيضا إسرائيليون كانوا تحت قيادة رفائيل ايتان قائد الكتيبة 890 أنذاك التي قامت بعملية إنزال جنود إسرائيليين فوق ممر متلا بصحراء سيناء في بداية حرب 
السويس. 
جنود إيتان أسروا المدنيين المصريين وهو يعرفون أنهم مهندسون وعمال مدنيون وليسوا عسكريين ولم يكن معهم أي سلاح، ثم غادروا المكان باتجاه رأس سدر وتركوا الأسرى المصريين لجنود اللواء 202 بقيادة مجرم الحرب آرييل شارون الذي يعتبره بوش رجل سلام. وتحت أم عين شارون، أجهز مجرموا الحرب الإسرائييلون على الأسرى المدنيين المصريين واستولوا على مقتنياتهم وسياراتهم واعتبروها "غنيمة."  


هذه روايات موثقة ولاأعرف لماذا لم تحاول مصر فتح تحقيق في محكمة جرائم الحرب الدولية طيلة هذه السنين خاصة بعد أن خرج أول اعتراف رسمي موثق في عام 1995 ونشرته صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية ومجلة تايم الأمريكية   إقرأ هنا 

هذا الكلام من اعترافات الكولونيل داني "رهف" وولف الذي حصل على أعلى وسام في الجيش الإسرائيلي في حرب 67 وأصبح قائدا لكتيبة شاكيد التي كشف فيلم وثائقي إسرائيلي قبل أيام أن أياديها ملطخة بدماء أسرى مصريين أبرياء قتلوا وأيديهم مقيدة خلف ظهورهم وبعضهم دفن حيا.

 وهو يقر أيضا في كتاباته أن الأسرى المصريين تركوا عطشى وجوعى لفترة طويلة وكانوا يتألمون قبل الإجهاز عليهم تحت عين أكثر من 300 جندي إسرائيلي وكان قائد الفرقة "أرييه بيرو" أول من أطلق النار 
عليهم بأمر من رفائيل إيتان.

بيرو كان برتبة كابتن ويقر في أحاديث عدة أن عدد (المهندسين وعمال الطرق المصريين) الأسرى الذين قتلهم الجنود الإسرائيليون هو 49 بالتحديد أمرهم بالانبطاح على وجوههم وأطلقوا عليهم النار في مذبحة استغرقت دقيقتين فقط  ويقول إنه في صباح اليوم التالي "فاجأنا جنود مصريون وأصابوا منا الكثير في معركة عنيفة تلقينا خلالها الأمر على الفور بالتحرك نحو رأس سدر، كان لدينا شعور قوي بأننا في طريقنا إلى حتفنا وبالتالي كانت الفرصة كبيرة لارتكاب مجزرة أخرى." 


وهذا ما حدث بالفعل ويرويه الكولونيل شاؤل "زيف" أنه كان عمره 17 عاما، قول إنه كان على دبابة في صحراء سيناء وشاهد سيارة نقل مدنية مصرية تهرب ومكتظة بالعمال فأطلق قذيفة من دباباته عليها وشاهد باب السيارة يطير في الهواء وبعض من عليها يطير ويسقط على رمل سيناء ولكنه يدعي أنهم "كانوا على ما يبدو جنودا مصريين في ملابس مدنية!" أما من بقي حيا فقد أجهز عليه جنود القائد بيرو الذي 
أعطى الأمر بقتلهم جميعا. "كل منا فتح النار كان مشهدا جنونيا.

 كانت الطلقات تأتي من كل مكان حتى أن صحراء سيناء اهتزت، لم أطلق النار لأني كنت مفزوع عندما شاهدت قذيفة الدبابةالتي أطلقتها وقد قطعت رأس سائق السيارة."

 كل من كان فوق سيارة النقل كان يرفع يديه ولكنه تلقى طلقات عديدة ومعظمهم مات واقفا." 
ولم ينكر القائد بيرو أن الأسرى كانوا بدون سلاح وأن النار كانت من جانب واحد فقط هو جانبنا ،كانت السيارة مكتظة بالمصريين ولم يكن هناك أي مكان لأي واحد منهم ليسقط، لذلك مات معظمهم وقوفا بعد أن اخترقت النيرات أجسادهم وسالت الدماء من كل مكان من بقايا السيارة."

واختم المقال بكلام للمؤرخ الإسرائيلي مئير بائيل يوبخ فيه رفائيل إيتان الذي أدعى أن جنوده "قتلواالمصريين لأنه لم يكن لديه عدد كافي من الجنود لحراسة الأسرى!"
بائيل يقول: "هذا الرجل لديه نظام قيم مشوه فهو يعتبر الجندي الإسرائيلي الذي ستولى على راديو ترانزيستور مجرما، ولكنه يبجله إذا قتل أسيرا أعزل يرفع يديه في الهواء!"

ع الماشي:

 يا مصر، حلم ساحر الألوان رافق كل عمري! (من شعر الراحلة: فدوى طوقان)
أأنا هنا ؟ في مصر، في الوادي النبيل؟، أأنا هنا في النيل، في الأهرام، في ظل النخيل؟ وتلفتت عيناي في دهشٍ ، وفي لهف غريب، ماذا؟ هنا الدنيا الخلوب تثير أهواء القلوب ماذا؟ هنا نار الحياة تؤجّ صارخة اللهيب، في كل مجلىً فتنةٌ رقصت، وسحرٌ مدّ ظلّه ماذا أمصرٌ أم رؤى أسطورةٍ من ألف ليله؟، كيف اتجهت تجاوبٌ وصدىً لموسيقى الوجود في النيل يعزف لحنة الأبدي للشط السعيد، في وشوشات النسمة المعطار، في النخل الميود حتى النجوم هنا أحسّ لهنّ الحاناً شجيّه، حتى السحاب أخاله تحدوه موسيقى خفيّهيا مصر، بي عطش الى فرح الحياة الى الصفاء، يا مصر ، نحن هناك أمواتٌ بمقبرة الشقاء لا يطمئن بنا قرارٌ لا يعانقنا رجاء، لا شيء إلا ضحكة الهزء المرير على المباسم كالضحكة الخرساء قد يبست على فك الجماجم، نفسي مصدّعة فضميني 
لأنسى فيك نفسي قست الحياة وأترعت بمرارة الآلام كأسي، والظلمة السوداء مطبقة على روحي وحسي فاحني عليّ وزوّديني من مفاتنك الجميله، هي نهزة لم أدر كيف سخت بها الدنيا البخيلة يا ليتني يا مصر نجم في سمائك يخفق، يا ليتني في نيلك الأزليّ موجٌ يدفق

----------


## زمن العجائب

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز 

شكرا لكى اخت قلب مصر 

ولا ادري ماذا اقول لاننى لست من هواه الكلام 

ولكن يجب علينا ان نفعل شيئ 

فكما قال الاخ احمد ناصر 


لا للاتفاقيات ولا لحدود 67 

ولا لكامب ديفيد ولا لارسو ولا لاي شيئ يعوضنا عن ابنائنا وابائنا

كل الشكر لكى اختى القدير 

قلب مصر على موضوعك هذا 
__________________

----------


## قلب مصر

بشكر كل من شارك فى الملف بالمرور والإضافة والتعليق

وطبعا اتضحت الرؤية الآن

وتم معرفة أن كل ماحدث من بهرجة إعلامية وزفة سياسية 

لم يكن هدفه الأساسي الدم المهدور على أرض سيناء منذ أربعين عاما 

وتم معرفة السبب الأساسي وراء هذه الضجة

وطبعا أستاذ عاطف هلال أبدى ذلك صراحة فى مشاركته الرائعة

ولكن إلى متى سنقبل هذا اللعب بمشاعرنا وآلامنا ........وإلى أي مدى

وإلى متى سنقبل أن يكون دم أسرانا مادة إعلامية فقط تهيج المشاعر 

لتغطي طبخ الكثير من الأحداث وراء الكواليس

وهل نتوقع أن فى المرة القادمة التي سيثار فيها موضوع الأسرى سيكون لاحقا لها

استفتاء على منصب رئيس الجمهورية وسيكون الإختيار محصوراً في شخص واحد 

أم نتوقع حينها أن الأمر أبعد مما نحن نتوقع

عموما أصبحنا نعرف خطوات اللعب جيدا ونعرف دائما الخطوة وما يليها .


***استميحكم العذر على إنشغالي عن الرد على مشاركاتكم الثرية في الملف في هذه الفترة نظرا لانشغالي المؤقت
وسأرد عليها جميعا لاحقا بإذن الله.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*لكن ماذا عن اسرى الثغرة و الدفرسوار ....أسرى أكتوبر 1973....قابلت احدهم بالأمس....قابلت أنسان محطم بالكامل لا يستطيع أن ينسى جنوب حيفا و ماحدث له هناك.....*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع محزن جداً 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
ياترى اذا ما وصلنا ؟ 
وكما قال دكتور جمال وماذا عن الباقى 
اختى فى الله قلب مصر شكرا ً لك

----------


## amshendy

و اخيرا مقبرة ام الرشراش ( المصريه ) المحتله
اختى بارك الله فيكى لاعادتك الموضوع الى الصفحه الاولى
و لكن و ارجو ان تصححى لى بيت الشعر ان كان به خطا
قد اسمعت ان ناديت حيا و لكن لا حياة فيمن تنادى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا أ/  قلب مصر  






لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك

و لكنــك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعـشــش في رأســـك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## amshendy

http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...D=43304&Page=1

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا  قلب مصر  ..   :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. ::h::

----------


## a_leader

* السلام عليكم

 ألف مبروك اختنا الكريمة فوز موضوعك بالاوسكار

موضوع اكثر من رائع فعلا



 تحياتى و تقديرى ,,*

----------


## عصام كابو

*الف مبروك على الاوسكار يا ام يوسف

موضوع اكثر من رائع عن مصر... من قلب مصر

فى انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك الجميلة يا ام يوسف

*

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="15 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



الف الف مبروك يا قمراية تستاهلي و عن جدارة بجد الأوسكار و أكتر كمان
قلب مصر بجد انت تستحقي جوائز كثيرة جداً في المنتدي  :f2: 
ربنا يوفقك يا رب و تحققي كل ما تتمني و من تقدم لتقدم ان شاء الله



و علي طول نيجي نقولك مبروك و ربنا يوفقك 

أم يوسف أشهد الله أني أحبك فيه

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
الغالية قلب مصر ...
ألف مبروك حبيبتي على فوز الموضوع بالأوسكار وفوزنا بحضرتك وبديع أفكارك ..
الموضوع يدمي القلب الحقيقة ياأم يوسف ولكنه حقيقي رائع ..
سلمت يداكِ ياغالية وعقبال كل أوسكار ..
خالص حبي وإحترامي لشخصك الجميل .. :f2:

----------


## nour2005

اختي الرائعة ام يوسف

بجد موضوع مؤثر جدا 

الف مبروك الاوسكار حبيبتي

ودائما متميزة بكل مواضيعك

مع ارق التحيات والامنيات 

بالتوفيق على الدوام

----------

